# ~Mike Ishiki~Formerly from Funkadelic~



## baghdady

Well, What can I say. Mike's work speaks for itself. But I would like to start this thread to show off some of his past and present work. I would also like for folks to share some of their pictures of set-ups that mike has build or has touched. One thing is for certain, his skills are unquestionable and his set-ups are works of art. I will start this off with a little video  Please feel free to post any pictures of his work. 


Aqua Boogie


----------



## baghdady




----------



## baghdady




----------



## baghdady




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

looks like mikes done alot of work for me lol


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2010, 02:32 PM~16953133
> *looks like mikes done alot of work for me lol
> *


I am not done posting your pics Mr Impala :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## baghdady

Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

MIKE DOES CLEAN WORK AND IS THE BEST AT WHAT HE DOES KEEP IT UP :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup: 
met up with him a few years back...good guy.


----------



## 503HAWYN

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 21 2010, 11:37 AM~16953162
> *I am not done posting your pics Mr Impala :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That O.D green setup is the nicest AC setup I have ever seen, IMO..the colors make it look period correct..amazing work!!


----------



## baghdady

If anybody else has pics of his work feel free to post it up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 21 2010, 12:42 PM~16953182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my fave aircraft setup ever... simple clean and OG....


----------



## DVS

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

if i ever build a lay in play. im going with some og shit.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 21 2010, 06:22 PM~16954360
> * if i ever build a lay in play. im going with some og shit.
> *



Give Mike a call he will make it happen


----------



## ss62vert

I got my slowdowns, Pesco EQ, filters, and catch jars from Mike. Cool dude to do business with :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 21 2010, 02:12 PM~16953638
> *If anybody else has pics of his work feel free to post it up
> *


Im going to post up yours then








































:biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2010, 12:32 PM~16953133
> *looks like mikes done alot of work for me lol
> *


Your the Man :biggrin: Just waiting to see what you bust out with next. I'm shure Mike will be hereing from you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 21 2010, 08:15 PM~16956125
> *Im going to post up yours then
> :biggrin:  j/k homie
> *


How do you keep a jack as in suspense??? :dunno: I'll show you later :0 :biggrin: 









JK I couldn't help my self. Your slow down is on it's way. I can't wait to see Danny's shit finished. I was just down with mike Thursday and he keeps that setup under lock and key. I think baghdady must have threatened him with special forces coming down to interrogate him. You know inflict a little pain, make you wish you were dead :wow: hno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

*MIKE IS THE MOFO'N MAN.*

end topic! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

speaking of og mike - he sold me this last weekend. i can launch effin' rockets from my trunk if i want to! 



















the guy can find anything out there. hey mike, where are my nuke warheads you've been promising me!? :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Mike is a good dude... called me up outta nowhere when i was having problems with my setup and gave me a little pep talk to put me back in the right frame of mind. Hope i get to meet him someday. uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Rod Stewart


he's reading this right now. hno:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16956125
> *Im going to post up yours then
> :biggrin:  j/k homie
> *


Mike told me he caught you taking cell phone pics :twak: 










Keep those in your cell phone :biggrin: 







Come on folks I know there are more pictures out there. Lets see them


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## THE ONE

The NSA is looking for him............................











:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

I bought too much stuff to list, but, he sold me my first zigzag slowdowns 10 years ago, and Ive bought over 300 from him since then. :biggrin: so, i guess he is the dealer, and im the fiend.



seriously though, i wish more people where as honest as Mike in this business.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 22 2010, 07:25 PM~16965340
> *I bought too much stuff to list, but, he sold me my first zigzag slowdowns 10 years ago, and Ive bought over 300 from him since then. :biggrin:  so, i guess he is the dealer, and im the fiend.
> seriously though, i wish more people where as honest as Mike in this business.
> *



Ive been honest with you fuckface :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 22 2010, 07:31 PM~16965407
> *Ive been honest with you fuckface :uh:
> *


I know sir, I am sorry for leaving your good*names* out.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 22 2010, 05:31 PM~16965407
> *Ive been honest with you fuckface :uh:
> *


jeff, you're being a total dick these days. 

you're close to being boycotted. :angry:


----------



## abelblack65

i know this is topic is for his set-ups, but can some 1 post pics of the car aqua boogie...please. i can never get enough of this car. 

Is this car still in the USA? 

Tx!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Mar 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16966263
> *i know this is topic is for his set-ups, but can some 1 post pics of the car aqua boogie...please.  i can never get enough of this car.
> 
> Is this car still in the USA?
> 
> Tx!
> *


Japan


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 22 2010, 07:13 PM~16966523
> *Japan
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 22 2010, 09:44 AM~16961171
> *Mike told me he caught you taking cell phone pics  :twak:
> Keep those in your cell phone  :biggrin:
> Come on folks I know there are more pictures out there. Lets see them
> *


jajajaja,caught me?He let me :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 23 2010, 01:48 PM~16974100
> *jajajaja,caught me?He let me  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 23 2010, 02:20 PM~16974332
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 23 2010, 12:20 PM~16974332
> *:angry:
> *


dont sweat it homie,im not going to post your pics. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 23 2010, 03:11 PM~16974696
> *dont sweat it homie,im not going to post your pics. :biggrin:
> *


Im not mad that you got them, i am mad that you haven't sent them to me :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 23 2010, 03:00 PM~16974611
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: :wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 23 2010, 01:22 PM~16974793
> *Im not mad that you got them, i am mad that you haven't sent them to me  :biggrin:
> *


not sure if I can send pics to camel land on my phone


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 23 2010, 03:44 PM~16974991
> *not sure if I can send pics to camel land on my phone
> *


 :roflmao: just try this one [email protected] :biggrin: 

Did you like the set up


----------



## THAT DUDE

I heard this Mike fella can throw down some aircraft stuff. Is he from Vietnam by any chance!? :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 22 2010, 09:44 AM~16961171
> *Mike told me he caught you taking cell phone pics  :twak:
> Keep those in your cell phone  :biggrin:
> Come on folks I know there are more pictures out there. Lets see them
> *


Talked to Chapo last night. Homie is having a little bad luck. Lost his phone and all of his phne #s he also told me scanner is down and he has alot of old and new pics of Mikes work. Hang in there peeps the show will be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i think mike did this many moons ago


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 24 2010, 09:55 AM~16985277
> *
> *


i thought i remember seeing that at low joes in ft worth tx?


----------



## touchdowntodd

unbelievably BEAUTIFUL work..


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 24 2010, 11:48 AM~16985220-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 24 2010, 11:55 AM~16985277
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2010, 12:59 PM~16985317
> *i thought i remember seeing that at low joes in ft worth tx?
> *


that guy ripped Mike off for that stuff too.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2010, 10:03 AM~16985351
> *that guy ripped Mike off for that stuff too.
> *


have no idea. i just remember seeing that, inface theres a low joes backing plate there in the pic. duno anything about it


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2010, 10:03 AM~16985351
> *that guy ripped Mike off for that stuff too.
> *


man, i think i'm gonna rip off DIPPINIT just to keep the trend going. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 24 2010, 10:06 AM~16985385
> *man, i think i'm gonna riproff DICKINIT just to keep the trend going.  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 24 2010, 09:06 AM~16985385
> *man, i think i'm gonna rip off DIPPINIT just to keep the trend going.  :cheesy:
> *



I been ripped off by painters already. Sorry got to find someone else, lol


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2010, 01:50 PM~16986364
> *I been ripped off by painters already. Sorry got to find someone else, lol
> *


What are you implying, Mr. Brusca? :scrutinize: I told you those jars of pearl were the real deal. Just because you can't lay down an even coat of paint without more drips than a Hollywood hooker doesn't mean you got "ripped off." :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 24 2010, 01:01 PM~16987158
> *What are you implying, Mr. Brusca?  :scrutinize: I told you those jars of pearl were the real deal. Just because you can't lay down an even coat of paint without more drips than a Hollywood hooker doesn't mean you got "ripped off."  :uh:
> *


 :0 I don't play chest but I think it's your move Brandon :nicoderm:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 24 2010, 01:47 PM~16987667
> *:0 I don't play chest but I think it's your move Brandon  :nicoderm:
> *



chest homie? u know that dont sound right LOL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 24 2010, 01:47 PM~16987667
> *:0 I don't play chest but I think it's your move Brandon  :nicoderm:
> *


got the slow down today George,thanks.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 24 2010, 02:05 PM~16987842
> *chest homie? u know that dont sound right LOL
> *



I just bet Mr. War $1000 that you know when Abels birthday is...
Go ahead and say it so George can pay me. :0


----------



## Pescos Inc.

Please dont disrespect this topic. Lets keep it positive and about Mike  He is a personal friend of mine. Thanks, Mr Inc.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pescos Inc., *ragtopking*

Why dont you post up the sidewinders mike sold you??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 24 2010, 06:22 PM~16988525
> *Please dont disrespect this topic. Lets keep it positive and about Mike    He is a personal friend of mine. Thanks, Mr Inc.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Mar 24 2010, 12:47 PM~16987667-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I don't play chest but I think it's your move Brandon  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Mar 24 2010, 01:05 PM~16987842
> *chest homie? u know that dont sound right LOL
> *



Thats how us Messicans talk. We dont play chest, but we have a pain in our chess :biggrin: O wait, I'm white :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2010, 03:42 PM~16989412
> *Thats how us Messicans talk. We dont play chest, but we have a pain in our chess :biggrin: O wait, I'm white :uh:
> *


And we dont chair, but we do sit on a share :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 24 2010, 12:01 PM~16987158
> *What are you implying, Mr. Brusca?  :scrutinize: I told you those jars of pearl were the real deal. Just because you can't lay down an even coat of paint without more drips than a Hollywood hooker doesn't mean you got "ripped off."  :uh:
> *



Dont Eff with me jeff. I will start a new user name "C Blossom 63" and tear up Off Topic :biggrin: In fact i might just do that :0 :0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2010, 04:42 PM~16989412
> *Thats how us Messicans talk. We dont play chest, but we have a pain in our chess :biggrin: O wait, I'm white :uh:
> *



My chess hurssst from laughing at your silly ass..... :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 24 2010, 03:42 PM~16989412-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how us* Messicans *talk. We dont play chest, but we have a pain in our chess :biggrin: *O wait, I'm white *:uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You been White, why do you type in Mexicans like the blacks spell it or pronounce it?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 05:37 PM~16990560
> *My chess hurssst from laughing at your silly ass..... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2010, 08:48 AM~16985220
> *i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Back in 2002-2003, That set up no longer looks like that.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2010, 04:59 PM~16989575
> *Dont Eff with me jeff. I will start a new user name "C Blossom 63" and tear up  Off Topic  :biggrin: In fact i might just do that :0  :0
> *


dude, wtf!? :wow:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2010, 10:03 AM~16985351
> *that guy ripped Mike off for that stuff too.
> *


That does not sound like Joe he is a honest guy but I do not know what happen.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 24 2010, 02:05 PM~16987842
> *chest homie? u know that dont sound right LOL
> *


You can tell I didn't make it past the 8th grade. Damn spell check didn't catch that one :uh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

prewar_gm_access, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, midwestcoast

What up Mike :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 24 2010, 08:50 PM~16992318
> *You can tell I didn't make it past the 8th grade.  Damn spell check didn't catch that one :uh:
> *



Its okay George, we all understood ya! :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16992373
> *Its okay George, we all understood ya! :biggrin:
> *


That's nice to know  because my family don't :uh:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 24 2010, 10:52 PM~16992345
> *prewar_gm_access, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, midwestcoast
> 
> What up Mike :wave:
> *


 :wow: Mike got a screen name :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 24 2010, 08:52 PM~16992345
> *prewar_gm_access, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, midwestcoast
> 
> What up Mike :wave:
> *


Whats up george?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 25 2010, 11:41 AM~16997867
> *:wow:  Mike got a screen name  :biggrin:
> *


I wish. I know alot of Mikes in the game.


----------



## DIPPINIT

Mikes a good dude. Hell help anybody out


----------



## baghdady

Got a few more pics from Mike.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 26 2010, 01:02 PM~17009073
> *Got a few more pics from Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. How much for the Eemco Sidewinders? They would mke a nice build


----------



## baghdady

Mike can get you these


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 26 2010, 03:55 PM~17010841
> *Nice.  How much for the Eemco Sidewinders?  They would mke a nice build
> *



Arent they like the ones you just bought?? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert

:thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17013677
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIPPINIT, ss62vert
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17013654
> *Arent they like the ones you just bought?? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: No Mr. DIP. Trying to help the one who did get them :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 27 2010, 11:57 AM~17016001
> *:no: No Mr. DIP.  Trying to help the one who did get them :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: so you guys are on a first name basis now.


i guess its still Mr INIT to everyone else. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

sup J!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 27 2010, 12:58 PM~17016334
> *sup J!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 26 2010, 01:02 PM~17009073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those #8s are beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 27 2010, 08:20 AM~17016139
> *:angry:  so you guys are on a first name basis now.
> i guess its still Mr INIT to everyone else. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks Mr Too for walnut blasting those 777's for me. The setup will be getting candy pantied, then off to MR War for final assembly. Mr Fan, supplied the click clackers...

Ok this is getting stupid now :uh:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16953123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




It is simply a beautiful setup. Im proud to have been able to take care of it after one of the pumpheads broke down :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 26 2010, 09:02 PM~17009073
> *Got a few more pics from Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This setup has always caught my eye since the first time ive seen it. Does anybody have more pictures of it? I love the combination of colors and new/old parts :0


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 28 2010, 08:25 PM~17024158
> *This setup has always caught my eye since the first time ive seen it. Does anybody have more pictures of it? I love the combination of colors and new/old parts  :0
> *


x2


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

tight for the homie mike holla at ya guy this chris from az


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 26 2010, 02:02 PM~17009073
> *Got a few more pics from Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anybody know what car this is in? Any pics of it done?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2010, 06:07 AM~17031216
> *Anybody know what car this is in? Any pics of it done?
> *


it was in a 60 hardtop.The tubing was the reinforceing instead of the traditional plates on the frame.


----------



## Joost....

It was Andy Lodi`s project, i have a bunch of pics but i aint posting them for assholes


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 29 2010, 09:14 AM~17031483
> *It was Andy Lodi`s project, i have a bunch of pics but i aint posting them for assholes
> *



Then how did you get them?? :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Joost....

I was referring to the person who asked for em, not the other people here


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 29 2010, 08:14 AM~17031483
> *It was Andy Lodi`s project, i have a bunch of pics but i aint posting them for assholes
> *


Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

jajajaja


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2010, 03:54 PM~17031749
> *Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wow:


----------



## milkbone

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2010, 09:07 AM~17031216
> *Anybody know what car this is in? Any pics of it done?
> *


he sold the car. i got a shit load of pics somewhere of it...i'll post em if i can figure out what harddrive (no-****) they are on. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 29 2010, 04:09 PM~17034297
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


aint you got some packages (no ****) to send down here? :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

get to work, wayne!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2010, 02:16 PM~17034374
> *he sold the car. i got a shit load of pics somewhere of it...i'll post em if i can figure out what harddrive (no-****) they are on. :cheesy:
> *


Thanks asshole!

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2010, 07:54 AM~17031749
> *Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.
> *


 :nono: You starting to act like Mr. WAR :uh: 










JK :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Mar 29 2010, 04:18 PM~17034388-->
> 
> 
> 
> aint you got some packages (no ****) to send down here? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOING OUT TOMORROW AND THE WAGON MIGHT BE THERE SATURDAY
> IF I CAN GET THE WAGON TO YOU SATURDAY THEN I WILL JUST KEEP THE PUMPS AND BRING THEM DOWN
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Mar 29 2010, 04:50 PM~17034688
> *get to work, wayne!
> *



DAMN SLAVE DRIVER.... AIN'T 12 HOURS ENOUGH


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2010, 05:14 PM~17034885
> *Thanks asshole!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


i posted them in Andys topic too.


the story behind the car is, it was going to be a hopper with aircraft pumps (NY Airbrake pumps). the roll cage is to make the frame stronger. He was working on the car 15 years ago.


----------



## Rod Stewart

looks fast! :biggrin: 

sup mike!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17036099
> *:biggrin:
> i posted them in Andys topic too.
> the story behind the car is, it was going to be a hopper with aircraft pumps (NY Airbrake pumps). the roll cage is to make the frame stronger. He was working on the car 15 years ago.
> 
> *


Those motors look badass! I wouldnt mind having those battery hold downs! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 29 2010, 07:54 AM~17031749
> *Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.
> *


shoulda added a few more adverbs to let him know how u really feel :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 29 2010, 06:54 AM~17031749-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Mar 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17034923
> *:nono: You starting to act like Mr. WAR :uh:
> JK :biggrin:
> *



Not quite, because he didnt put his address and say come up to Stockton so i can kick your ass... MR War. gets way crazier :0 

thanks Jeff Thies,,, I mean DIPPINIT :biggrin: 

And this post has been edited by TOPFAN @ 10:41 AM. Thanks.


----------



## KING OF PEARL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2010, 11:29 AM~17043325
> *shoulda added a few more adverbs to let him know how u really feel  :biggrin:
> *


I sold Jason J and Joost the murano paint and stencils for their patterns. They both came to me and said they wanted to have matching cars? Jason was going to sweep Impala class, and Joost right there with him to sweep Euros. They even spent time in the studio together. :wow:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:16 AM~17055258
> *I sold Jason J and Joost the murano paint and stencils for their patterns. They both came to me and said they wanted to have matching cars? Jason was going to sweep Impala class, and Joost right there with him to sweep Euros. They even spent time in the studio together.  :wow:
> 
> 
> *



MUST HAVE BEEN A PRETTY BAD BREAKUP  WOULDA BEEN COOL TO SEE A DOUBLE FEATURE IN LRM :yes:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 25 2010, 10:41 AM~16997867
> *:wow:  Mike got a screen name  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mr Dady. Your setuo is nearing completion. i will shoot you pics tonight.


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2010, 04:38 PM~17036099
> *:biggrin:
> i posted them in Andys topic too.
> the story behind the car is, it was going to be a hopper with aircraft pumps (NY Airbrake pumps). the roll cage is to make the frame stronger. He was working on the car 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a PERFECT car to do a feature on the "history of hydraulic competition" Please call my office right away!.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Mar 31 2010, 10:23 AM~17055296
> *Thanks Mr Dady. Your setuo is nearing completion.  i will shoot you pics tonight.
> *



Sorry for the mispell. I am a little :420: right now


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 31 2010, 08:31 AM~17054240
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 26 2010, 02:02 PM~17009073
> *Got a few more pics from Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DIDNT MIKE TELL YOU NOT TO POST MY PUMPS?? :angry:


----------



## baghdady

Yall are up in here fucking up Mike's thread :angry: Get your ass back to Aircraft Offtopic :twak:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 31 2010, 10:45 AM~17055471
> *Yall are up in here fucking up Mike's thread  :angry:  Get your ass back to Aircraft Offtopic  :twak:
> *


Danny, we have to have something to say to bump the topic, because your not posting pics of your setup, and the topic is falling to page 10.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 31 2010, 01:48 PM~17055489
> *Danny, we have to have something to say to bump the topic, because your not posting pics of your setup, and the topic is falling to page 10.
> *


  Not ready to post pics of the set up yet. :happysad:


----------



## baghdady

Even though I do feel like posting the pics  Maybe I should post them :happysad:


----------



## BERNIE MADOFF

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 31 2010, 12:10 PM~17055666
> *Even though I do feel like posting the pics    Maybe I should post them  :happysad:
> *


I've done a lot of things I probably shouldn't have done. 
Ever consider investing? Contact me at your earliest convenience.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by BERNIE MADOFF_@Mar 31 2010, 02:12 PM~17055686
> *I've done a lot of things I probably shouldn't have done.
> Ever consider investing? Contact me at your earliest convenience.
> *


you already took all my money Bernie so go suck a pole :angry:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 31 2010, 12:16 PM~17055258
> *I sold Jason J and Joost the murano paint and stencils for their patterns. They both came to me and said they wanted to have matching cars? Jason was going to sweep Impala class, and Joost right there with him to sweep Euros. They even spent time in the studio together.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Christ! The resemblance is remarkable. Reminds me of the Cherry Blossom/Tattoo 63 dispute. :wow:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 31 2010, 11:21 AM~17055761
> *Holy Christ! The resemblance is remarkable. Reminds me of the Cherry Blossom/Tattoo 63 dispute.  :wow:
> *



LOL I remember that


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL+Mar 31 2010, 12:16 PM~17055258-->
> 
> 
> 
> I sold Jason J and Joost the murano paint and stencils for their patterns. They both came to me and said they wanted to have matching cars? Jason was going to sweep Impala class, and Joost right there with him to sweep Euros. They even spent time in the studio together.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: :twak: :twak: all the way back to Morro Bay! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 01:10 PM~17055666
> *Even though I do feel like posting the pics    Maybe I should post them  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THAT DUDE_@Mar 31 2010, 01:21 PM~17055761
> *Holy Christ! The resemblance is remarkable. Reminds me of the Cherry Blossom/Tattoo 63 dispute.  :wow:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 31 2010, 04:59 PM~17057737
> *LOL I remember that
> *


You should, chief. You were all in the soup! :wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

QUOTE(JasonJ @ Mar 29 2010, 06:54 AM) 
Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.





QUOTE(prewar_gm_access @ Mar 29 2010, 01:19 PM) 
You starting to act like Mr. WAR 
JK 




Not quite, because he didnt put his address and say come up to Stockton so i can kick your ass... MR War. gets way crazier 

thanks Jeff Thies,,, I mean DIPPINIT 

And this post has been edited by TOPFAN @ 10:41 AM. Thanks. 

Come on Mr. DIP are you blowing this out of proportion? I never said that and you know it. Is this why you keep throwing shit shots at me?


----------



## HustlerSpank

:drama: :sprint:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 1 2010, 07:30 PM~17071138
> *QUOTE(JasonJ @ Mar 29 2010, 06:54 AM)
> Nobody asked for your opinion punk. Stay out of this thread with your bullshit.... you have any problems, you contact me directly.... copycat wannabe motherfucker.
> QUOTE(prewar_gm_access @ Mar 29 2010, 01:19 PM)
> You starting to act like Mr. WAR
> JK
> Not quite, because he didnt put his address and say come up to Stockton so i can kick your ass... MR War. gets way crazier
> 
> thanks Jeff Thies,,, I mean DIPPINIT
> 
> And this post has been edited by TOPFAN @ 10:41 AM. Thanks.
> 
> Come on Mr. DIP  are you blowing this out of proportion?  I never said that and you know it.  Is this why you keep throwing shit shots at me?
> *



It was a joke carnal :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 1 2010, 08:32 PM~17071919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Rod Stewart

i got dizzy watching that video. :around:

beautiful rides - love 'em at night with all the light reflections.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 31 2010, 11:45 AM~17055471
> *Yall are up in here fucking up Mike's thread  :angry:  Get your ass back to Aircraft Offtopic  :twak:
> *


X2


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 1 2010, 09:32 PM~17071919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 PM~17071976
> *It was a joke carnal :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 2 2010, 07:46 AM~17075127
> *:uh:
> *


I'm not going to post anymore, Everyone too sensitive in here  I'll be in Custom Paint with Highway man and King Of Pearl if anyone needs me :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 2 2010, 10:58 AM~17075238
> *I'm not going to post anymore, Everyone too sensitive in here   I'll be in Custom Paint with Highway man and King Of Pearl if anyone needs me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 2 2010, 08:58 AM~17075238
> *I'm not going to post anymore, Everyone too sensitive in here   I'll be in Custom Paint with Highway man and King Of Pearl if anyone needs me :biggrin:
> *


i told you - we could demolish the model car section! :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 2 2010, 08:30 PM~17081885
> *i told you - we could demolish the model car section!  :cheesy:
> *



I know but aircraft is fun, because people take it so serious :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 3 2010, 01:10 AM~17083337
> *I know but aircraft is fun, because people take it so serious :biggrin:
> *


is that why lowriders always have a tough look on their face? :wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 3 2010, 06:00 AM~17083977
> *is that why lowriders always have a tough look on their face?  :wow:
> *


If I can keep a smile on my face can I be part of the Six tray club :biggrin: 



















Can you bring it up at your next meeting :biggrin: Willing to relocate


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 4 2010, 02:12 PM~17094066
> *If I can keep a smile on my face can I be part of the Six tray club :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you bring it up at your next meeting :biggrin: Willing to relocate
> *


Yes you can, but you cant name it TATTOO 63. Its already taken :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Happy Easter everybody :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 4 2010, 03:12 PM~17094066
> *If I can keep a smile on my face can I be part of the Six tray club :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you bring it up at your next meeting :biggrin: Willing to relocate
> *



you'll just need to fix a few hundred things and it's all good. :cheesy: 

have DIPPINIT pm you the list of names already being used for 63's - we have about 128 so far.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 4 2010, 07:01 PM~17096223
> *you'll just need to fix a few hundred things and it's all good.  :cheesy:
> 
> have DIPPINIT pm you the list of names already being used for 63's - we have about 128 so far.
> *


Cherry Blossom and End or Rainbow are taken already by Rod Sewart


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 4 2010, 04:30 PM~17094542
> *Yes you can, but you cant name it TATTOO 63. Its already taken :biggrin:
> *


WOW Gee thanks guys  Its coming off the frame tomarrow.  I'll be working on that smile


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 4 2010, 06:46 PM~17095438
> *Happy Easter everybody  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Danny? Hope you had a good one. I here this mite be you last Easter in Camel Country :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 4 2010, 08:21 PM~17096474
> *Cherry Blossom and End or Rainbow are taken already by Rod Sewart
> *


that's because you took Backdoor 63 and Brokeback Drop Top from the start! :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 5 2010, 12:44 AM~17097797
> *What up Danny?  Hope you had a good one.  I here this mite be you last Easter in Camel Country :biggrin:
> *


I hope so :cheesy: 




But I cant say for sure


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 03:20 PM~17101927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 4 2010, 08:01 PM~17096223
> *you'll just need to fix a few hundred things and it's all good.  :cheesy:
> 
> have DIPPINIT pm you the list of names already being used for 63's - we have about 128 so far.
> *



"Bootykit 63" is already taken


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 01:20 PM~17101927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jeff is that ur set up ?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@Apr 6 2010, 07:10 AM~17110533
> *"Bootykit 63" is already taken
> *


thank god. :uh: 

and if you don't remove ricky martin's name from the same line as mine you're gonna need god.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 6 2010, 09:10 PM~17116068
> *thank god for putting ricky martin's name on the same line as mine :biggrin: even better that both of our names are UNDER eric estrada
> *


 :barf: :sprint:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 5 2010, 01:32 PM~17102041
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Danny check your PM


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: 

what's up, mike! 

i need to rap with you about those GAR's.


----------



## baghdady

Grand Opening!!!!​Contact and date coming soon!! Keep your eye on This Thread for details!!​*Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.*​*Get them while they last.*​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Grand Opening!!!!​Contact and date coming soon!! Keep your eye on This Thread for details!!​*Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.*​*Get them while they last.*​ :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rod Stewart, DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## JasonJ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

you gonna let him roll those eyes at you, brandon!? :wow:


----------



## baghdady

Grand Opening!!!!</span>​ 
*Phone (562)698-8606*​*Get the deals while they last!!*​*One of the first shops to sale service and install Pesco's.*​*We offer Parts, service and installs on vintage aircraft parts and cylinders. *​*3000 PSI solenoid vales specialist *​*Authorized <span style=\'color:blue\'>ADEX*​* dealer,distributor and service provider for solenoid valves. *​*Buy, Sell, Trade and Repair.*​*No job too BIG or too SMALL*​*Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.*​*Get them while they last.*​


----------



## baghdady

Some of Mike's work


----------



## MR.LAC

Here is another one.....


----------



## MR.LAC

And another one.


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

And another one.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Some of Mike's work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> And another one.....
> :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17130302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another one.....
> *


Thats tight Chapo. Do you know when he buit that one?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17131004
> *Thats tight Chapo.  Do you know when he buit that one?
> *


Around 05/06


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Apr 7 2010, 11:41 PM~17129964-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Mike's work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:47 PM~17130058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:48 PM~17130082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another one.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Apr 8 2010, 12:05 AM~17130302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another one.....
> *



:cheesy: Any questions? hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Grand Opening!!!!</span>​ 
*Phone (562)698-8606*​*Get the deals while they last!!*​*One of the first shops to sale service and install Pesco's.*​*We offer Parts, service and installs on vintage aircraft parts and cylinders. *​*3000 PSI solenoid vales specialist *​*Authorized <span style=\'color:blue\'>ADEX*​* dealer,distributor and service provider for solenoid valves. *​*Buy, Sell, Trade and Repair.*​*No job too BIG or too SMALL*​*Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.*​*This wont go on forever!!*​


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 8 2010, 08:42 PM~17137639
> *:cheesy:  Any questions? hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Quagmire

Giggity, giggity, giggity, giggity!


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Apr 8 2010, 06:55 PM~17138874
> *Giggity, giggity, giggity, giggity!
> *


I wonder who this is :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17130302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another one.....
> *


STILLMAN SUPERCHARGER


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 8 2010, 09:26 PM~17140921
> *STILLMAN SUPERCHARGER
> *


Its the Craps version....


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17128190-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: DIPPINIT
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Apr 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17128209
> *you gonna let him roll those eyes at you, brandon!?  :wow:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 9 2010, 12:26 AM~17141919
> *:uh:
> *


you feelin' froggy? :angry:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 12:27 PM~17101985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is proof that if you got style a four door can be cool.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 PM~17137652
> *Grand Opening!!!!</span>​
> Phone (562)698-8606​Get the deals while they last!!​One of the first shops to sale service and install Pesco's.​We offer Parts, service and installs on vintage aircraft parts and cylinders. ​3000 PSI solenoid vales specialist ​Authorized <span style=\'color:blue\'>ADEX​ dealer,distributor and service provider for solenoid valves. ​Buy, Sell, Trade and Repair.​No job too BIG or too SMALL​Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.​This wont go on forever!!​*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Grand Opening!!!!​Contact and date coming soon!! Keep your eye on This Thread for details!!​*Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.*​*Get them while they last.*​


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 11 2010, 12:40 AM~17157649
> *
> *



Nice layout in LRM of your car. I really like the story behind it


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## implala66

:cheesy:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2010, 10:03 AM~17152138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



i do this :happysad:


----------



## Rod Stewart

*what's up, mike! * :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 15 2010, 09:11 PM~17207787
> *
> *


Mike told me to tell you the Eagle has landed. Check your PM


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES YOUR HAT MIKE


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 19 2010, 06:27 PM~17241067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES YOUR HAT MIKE
> *


Mikes hat on trinos 58?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICS OF MY HOMIE TRINO 58 MIKE


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17241067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES YOUR HAT MIKE
> *



Thanks Jeff, and it looks good. I should be finished with your setup in 2 weeks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17241067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES YOUR HAT MIKE
> *



Just 1 ?? Why the blue hat with red stitching?? So I can wear it in So Cal & NorCal? Thanks.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Apr 20 2010, 08:06 AM~17246305
> *Just 1 ?? Why the blue hat with red stitching?? So I can wear it in So Cal & NorCal? Thanks.
> *


Ya mine is red with blue stitch :uh:


----------



## Pescos Inc.

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 20 2010, 11:31 AM~17248651
> *Ya mine is red with blue stitch :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 20 2010, 12:31 PM~17248651
> *Ya mine is red with blue stitch :uh:
> *



IM A GOLFER SO I WEAR PLAID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Apr 20 2010, 08:06 AM~17246305
> *Just 1 ?? Why the blue hat with red stitching?? So I can wear it in So Cal & NorCal? Thanks.
> *


COME ON BRANDON MIKE DOSENT GANG BANG ITS NOT ABOUT THE COLOR ITS ABOUT THE LUV 4 THE CARS MIKE WANTS A RED HAT WITH BLUE STITCHING THOSE ARE THE COLORS THAT HE PICKED AND IF GEORGE WANTS A RED HAT OR A BLUE HAT THEN THATS WHAT THEY CHOOSE THEY ARE GROWN MEN DOING WHAT THEY LUV ITS NOT A SO.CAL OR NOR. CAL THING ITS A HAT DIPPIN IT REPRESENT THE NAME MR.PESCO INC.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17255720
> *COME ON BRANDON MIKE DOSENT GANG BANG ITS NOT ABOUT THE COLOR ITS ABOUT THE LUV 4 THE CARS MIKE WANTS A RED HAT  WITH BLUE STITCHING THOSE ARE THE COLORS THAT HE PICKED AND IF GEORGE WANTS A RED HAT OR A BLUE HAT THEN THATS WHAT THEY CHOOSE THEY ARE GROWN MEN DOING WHAT THEY LUV ITS NOT A SO.CAL OR NOR. CAL THING ITS A HAT DIPPIN IT REPRESENT THE NAME MR.PESCO INC.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

* The homie Mike Ishiki will like to give a shout out to Steave deman for the help on Danny "baghdady" set up...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> * The homie Mike Ishiki will like to give a shout out to Steave deman for the help on Danny "baghdady" set up...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt Damon

does this mike guy know how to rig up explosive devices


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Apr 22 2010, 12:01 PM~17269707
> *does this mike guy know how to rig up explosive devices
> *


"be a lot cooler if he did"


----------



## Rod Stewart

TTT for the aircraft hydraulics james bond! :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Grand Opening!!!!</span>​
> *Phone (562)698-8606*​*Get the deals while they last!!*​*One of the first shops to sale service and install Pesco's.*​*We offer Parts, service and installs on vintage aircraft parts and cylinders. *​*3000 PSI solenoid vales specialist *​*Authorized <span style=\'color:blue\'>ADEX*​* dealer,distributor and service provider for solenoid valves. *​*Buy, Sell, Trade and Repair.*​*No job too BIG or too SMALL*​*Open from 2:00 PM until midnight.*​*This wont go on forever!!*​  :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 22 2010, 02:14 AM~17267715
> * The homie Mike Ishiki will like to give a shout out to Steave deman for the help on Danny "baghdady" set up... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you buy the metal already bent like that or is it custom made????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 23 2010, 06:21 AM~17278205
> *can you buy the metal already bent like that or is it custom made????
> *


custom


----------



## azmurh

ttt for Mike


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 22 2010, 09:48 AM~17270071
> *"be a lot cooler if he did"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> * The homie Mike Ishiki will like to give a shout out to Steave deman for the help on Danny "baghdady" set up...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My imagination is running wild with this :0 already speechless and all I see are parts. :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2010, 10:57 PM~17277411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 14 2010, 02:05 AM~17187121
> *Nice layout in LRM of your car.  I really like the story behind it
> *



Thanks brother. I am waiting for the issue to reach Iraq :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 23 2010, 12:57 AM~17277411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 14 2010, 03:05 AM~17187121
> *Nice layout in LRM of your car.  I really like the story behind it
> *



yeah... that story was pretty cool !!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 25 2010, 05:00 PM~17296816
> *yeah...  that story was pretty cool !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: I haven't read it yet but I was told it was interesting lol.


----------



## DIPPINIT

Am I missing something or is the date not been posted for the grand opening??


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 25 2010, 03:27 PM~17297029
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  I haven't read it yet but I was told it was interesting lol.
> *


Come on, they don't have 7 11's in Baghdad? They sure own a lot over here and make bank on the slurpies. You should be able to get one there.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 25 2010, 06:58 PM~17298643
> *Am I missing something or is the date not been posted for the grand opening??
> *


Dude you missed out. They had fire works. live music, BBQ, dancing girls and a drawing for a free pair of Eemco Side winders. I won those. I know your thinking fixed :nono: I had a good time. Where do you live? You should have seen the fire works and the big lights in the sky


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 26 2010, 04:18 AM~17302912
> *Come on, they don't have 7 11's in Baghdad?  They sure own a lot over here and make bank on the slurpies.  You should be able to get one there.
> *


wouldnt it be ironic if a bunch of Americans owned 7-11 stores over there. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 26 2010, 12:29 AM~17302940
> *Dude you missed out.  They had fire works. live music, BBQ, dancing girls and a drawing for a free pair of Eemco Side winders.  I won those.  I know your thinking fixed :nono: I had a good time.  Where do you live?  You should have seen the fire works and the big lights in the sky
> *



Damn :angry: I knew it was a conspiracy. I bet King of Pearl was there and Pescos Inc wearing his red and blue hat :angry: 

O well, I am waiting for the next open house and Show and Tell in Stockton :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Just got the mag over here yesterday. Interesting writeup indeed. Perhaps a bit too much information :happysad: But a great spread for sure


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2010, 07:49 AM~17303651
> *wouldnt it be ironic if a bunch of Americans owned 7-11 stores over there. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 26 2010, 01:29 AM~17302940
> *Dude you missed out.  They had fire works. live music, BBQ, dancing girls and a drawing for a free pair of Eemco Side winders.  I won those.  I know your thinking fixed :nono: I had a good time.  Where do you live?  You should have seen the fire works and the big lights in the sky
> *


damn it!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2010, 06:59 AM~17303696
> *Damn :angry: I knew it was a conspiracy. I bet King of Pearl was there and Pescos Inc wearing his red and blue hat :angry:
> 
> O well, I am waiting for the next open house and Show and Tell in Stockton :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: They have places for people like you


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2010, 06:49 AM~17303651
> *wouldnt it be ironic if a bunch of Americans owned 7-11 stores over there. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  Your stuff is in the mail


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 26 2010, 03:53 PM~17309308
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: They have places for people like you
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2010, 06:49 AM~17303651
> *wouldnt it be ironic if a bunch of Americans owned 7-11 stores over there. :cheesy:
> *


Irony of ironies is that 7-11 is actually owned by Japanese 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-Eleven


----------



## Hydros

If Mike is reading this, I called and left a message, sure thing. How soon?



also to EPTXCarlover, nice link on 7-11


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

quote...dippinit...O well, I am waiting for the next open house and Show and Tell in Stockton :biggrin:
[/quote]
:twak: :buttkick: :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Pescos Inc.

:uh:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

:uh: :uh:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17331383
> *YOU SHOULD ENGRAVE YOUR COCK, UR GURL MITE LIKE IT :uh:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## TRUSTY

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17331383
> *YOU SHOULD ENGRAVE YOUR COCK, UR GURL MITE LIKE IT :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> quote...dippinit...O well, I am waiting for the next open house and Show and Tell in Stockton :biggrin:


:twak: :buttkick: :drama:
[/quote]


WHAT?? :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

I recently acquired some factory engraved Sidewinders from Adel. They decided to close the museum in Burbank, and I was contacted by the administartion to remove all articles. I will be selling for bulk prices. First come first serve.


----------



## Pescos Inc.

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Apr 28 2010, 03:54 PM~17331452
> *I recently acquired some factory engraved Sidewinders from Adel. They decided to close the museum in Burbank, and I was contacted by the administartion to remove all articles. I will be selling for bulk prices. First come first serve.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Apr 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17331383
> *YOU SHOULD ENGRAVE YOUR COCK, UR GURL MITE LIKE IT :uh:
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

:no: :nosad: :no: :nosad: :no:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Apr 28 2010, 09:21 PM~17336766
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



What up Spank


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Rod Stewart

sup with the pics, baghdady? :cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 25 2010, 06:27 PM~17297029
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  I haven't read it yet but I was told it was interesting lol.
> *


yeah, interesting

how else could ya put it ???


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 1 2010, 03:47 PM~17360395
> *sup with the pics, baghdady?  :cheesy:
> *



I don't have none :dunno:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 1 2010, 08:11 PM~17361473
> *yeah, interesting
> 
> how else could ya put it ???
> *


Creative writing?? :dunno: I was going to ask Jeremy if they called him or something because there was stuff in there about the car that I didn't know lol.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 29 2010, 11:17 PM~17348553
> *What up Spank
> *


not much homie just working....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 1 2010, 06:26 PM~17361535
> *I don't have none  :dunno:
> *


MR.LAC has some. I'll have to hit him up.  Chapo if your reading this can you post up a picture of the stand ups out of the Cadillac you bought from Mike. That was a bad ass set up  You still have it?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 1 2010, 10:23 PM~17362971
> *not much homie just working....
> *


Thats a good thing. There is a hole lot of people out there that can't say that.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 2 2010, 03:57 AM~17363833
> *MR.LAC has some.  I'll have to hit him up.   Chapo if your reading this can you post up a picture of the stand ups out of the Cadillac you bought from Mike.  That was a bad ass set up   You still have it?
> *


It is going in here


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> It is going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :thumbsup: :0 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Hydros

Looks like the another first, for the tank and fluid level together


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 2 2010, 08:00 PM~17367345
> *It is going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you repaintin that thing or what !!??!!

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 3 2010, 06:54 PM~17377360
> *you repaintin that thing or what !!??!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Yessss Siiirrrr :biggrin: Full frame off again... Fun times, when ever I get my ass out of iraq lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ITS ALL WORTH IT WHEN ITS ALL SAID AND DONE


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 2 2010, 12:57 AM~17363833
> *MR.LAC has some.  I'll have to hit him up.   Chapo if your reading this can you post up a picture of the stand ups out of the Cadillac you bought from Mike.  That was a bad ass set up   You still have it?
> *


I still have it, but the set up is not finish yet.... :drama:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 2 2010, 04:00 PM~17367345
> *It is going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 2 2010, 05:00 PM~17367345
> *It is going in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your going to be a bussy man when you get home  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

Anyone have Mikes mailing address? 

Baghdady, Mr Lac??? I need it ASAP, Thanks


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@May 4 2010, 11:39 AM~17388039
> *Anyone have Mikes mailing address?
> 
> Baghdady, Mr Lac???  I need it ASAP, Thanks
> *


Yes, give me a call. 213-494-2514 -Chapo


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 4 2010, 01:24 PM~17388468
> *Yes, give me a call. 213-494-2514 -Chapo
> *


Thanks Mr Lac, I just got a hold of him. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady




----------



## prewar_gm_access

TTT for Homie :biggrin: What up couse


----------



## azmurh

TTT THANKS MIKE FOR THE PACKAGE (NO ****) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

mike! :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## ss62vert

I'm going to have to hit up Mike to make me a nice table for my set up


----------



## low_g

youre right... nice works of art.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE U GO MIKE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE GOSE ANOTHER 1


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 12 2010, 08:21 PM~17470262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO MIKE
> *


 :wow: Damn!! I would buy that mofo right now :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17494658
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sorry about the late shipping. Your slow downs should be there by Saturday or Monday at the latest. If you need a traking # let me know.


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## PANTY RAID 66

Thants funny I don't remember that guy ever in my shop! Mike brought this to me some time ago. Painted the setup too [. Puro Danny. D!quote=MR.LAC,Apr 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17267715]
* The homie Mike Ishiki will like to give a shout out to Steave deman for the help on Danny "baghdady" set up...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








[/quote]


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17267715
> * The homie Mike Ishiki will like to give a shout out to Steave deman for the help on Danny "baghdady" set up... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@May 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17510882
> *Thants funny I don't remember that guy ever in my shop! Mike brought this to me some time ago. Painted the setup too. Puro Danny. D!
> *


It got re done by Steave deman.


----------



## Mr Impala

:0 George Mike said you would know what this reminds you of :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2010, 09:17 PM~17534971
> *:0  George Mike said you would know what this reminds you of  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 16 2010, 10:38 PM~17511419
> *It got re done by Steave deman.
> *


I got to see the almost finished setup yesterday and man tha tthings bad POPS like hell and the chrome is tight. Mike outdid himself and just showed everyone why he is one of the best in the business.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17541624
> *I got to see the almost finished setup yesterday and man that things bad POPS like hell and the chrome is tight. Mike outdid himself and just showed everyone why he is one of the best in the business.
> *



:biggrin: Almost finished :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 19 2010, 07:31 PM~17545256
> *:biggrin:  Almost finished  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Here you go mike


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Here you go mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  LOOKING GOOD GEORGE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2010, 02:24 PM~17541624
> *I got to see the almost finished setup yesterday and man tha tthings bad POPS like hell and the chrome is tight. Mike outdid himself and just showed everyone why he is one of the best in the business.
> *


Damn i thought i had seen some top secret shit!?!?!? I like it, not too crazy, not to plain, juuust right.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Apr 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17333303
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 21 2010, 11:45 AM~17562848
> *Damn i thought i had seen some top secret shit!?!?!? I like it, not too crazy, not to plain, juuust right.
> *


who do u think took the picture


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 12 2010, 06:21 PM~17470262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO MIKE
> *


ha, that bitch is tight


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+May 21 2010, 01:45 PM~17562848-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i thought i had seen some top secret shit!?!?!? I like it, not too crazy, not to plain, juuust right.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@May 21 2010, 05:30 PM~17564550
> *who do u think took the picture
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Thanx Mike!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 22 2010, 01:52 AM~17568502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Mike!
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@May 21 2010, 11:52 PM~17568502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Mike!
> *


Mike is good people


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## THAT DUDE

let's go to the beach, mike! :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 21 2010, 01:40 PM~17562796
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## implala66

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## baghdady

I have to call Mike, I think my setup is almost done :0


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hello Mike.... :wave:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## baghdady

I think Mike has some stuff for sale. I will try to post soon


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 1 2010, 01:58 AM~17661714
> *I think Mike has some stuff for sale. I will try to post soon
> *


went there today he had some cool shit and i got my slow downs from him!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 1 2010, 03:16 PM~17666515
> *went there today he had some cool shit and i got my slow downs from him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Mike what's up. Why you want to hide the good stuff when I come down? I'm going to have to log this picture into tradable items from Mike


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> went there today he had some cool shit and i got my slow downs from him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 1 2010, 02:16 PM~17666515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE ONE

Nice chit!!!!


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 1 2010, 04:16 PM~17666515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Sweet fuck!


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady




----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 4 2010, 01:18 PM~17696815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dammm


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 26 2010, 03:30 PM~17613106
> *:biggrin:
> *


Like this


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 9 2010, 12:09 PM~17737346
> *Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 9 2010, 10:09 AM~17737346
> *Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

sup mike! 

i still need to come see you about those gars.


----------



## baghdady




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 05:39 PM~17742180
> *sup mike!
> 
> i still need to come see you about those gars.
> *



:uh:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 9 2010, 06:39 PM~17742180
> *sup mike!
> 
> i still need to come see you about those gars.
> *


Mr Stewart, it was a pleasure meeting you today at the DUB Show. That Cherry Blossom Scion is really a cream puff. Let me know how the judging went.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Jun 13 2010, 11:38 PM~17777562
> *Mr Stewart, it was a pleasure meeting you today at the DUB  Show. That Cherry Blossom Scion is really a cream puff. Let me know how the judging went.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mike here are those pics I told you about. Let me know what you mite need. Get an Email address now that you know how to turn on a computer :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jun 14 2010, 06:26 PM~17786950
> *Mike here are those pics I told you about.  Let me know what you mite need.  Get an Email address now that you know how to turn on a computer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice collection George. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jun 13 2010, 08:35 PM~17777534-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LRM HOP JUDGE_@Jun 13 2010, 08:38 PM~17777562
> *Mr Stewart, it was a pleasure meeting you today at the DUB  Show. That Cherry Blossom Scion is really a cream puff. Let me know how the judging went.
> *


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

MIKE! Ill get at you on the rebuild soon... I need to save me some cash first :happysad:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Mike here are those pics I told you about. Let me know what you mite need. Get an Email address now that you know how to turn on a computer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: DAMMMMMM :wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:33 PM~17789928
> *Nice collection George. :thumbsup:
> *


Just picked it up on a trade for Bomb accessories Let me know if you could use anything. Told Mike he has first shot and then it's up for sale.


----------



## Matt Damon

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE PICKED UP A NEW TOY IM PUTTING IT UP 4 SELL TRYING 2 MAKE SOME CASH


----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Thanks for the info Mike,called him yesterday and its in the works*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## DIPPINIT

Mike Thanks for coming to the house today to get the hydraulics hardlined!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0 :0


----------



## implala66

:cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*TTT for Montebello Mike :biggrin: *


----------



## chevbombs

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 26 2010, 06:30 PM~17895300
> *Mike Thanks for coming to the house today to get the hydraulics hardlined!!
> *


how much was the ticket on the Hardline?


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jun 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17912442
> *how much was the ticket on the Hardline?
> *



It was a FAIR price. He came to my house, brought some help amd the materials. Price depends on how much is done, what size, etc.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE I WILL B BACK OVER 2 YOUR SHOP SOON TALK 2 U LATER


----------



## chevbombs

Was up. This is a Ted wells set up, and now talking to mike he will be installing my set up for my 59. Mike has alot of good tips on how to wow people.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17913123
> *It was a FAIR price. He came to my house, brought some help amd the materials. Price depends on how much is done, what size, etc.
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

mike, its todd... u ever find that if that was for sale from your homie up north? hit me up


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17913123
> *It was a FAIR price. He came to my house, brought some help amd the materials. Price depends on how much is done, what size, etc.
> *


i didn't know mike made house calls! :wow: 

awesome.


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17964188
> *i didn't know mike made house calls!  :wow:
> 
> awesome.
> *



For me he does :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## implala66

I wonder if this was made of aluminum or sheetmetal????

any updates on Danny's set up?????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 10 2010, 08:33 PM~18013651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this was made of aluminum or sheetmetal????
> 
> any updates on Danny's set up?????
> *


I CAN TELL U 1 THING THE SET UP ON THAT PLATE IS BADDDD ASSSSS ALL DONE I SEEN IT MIKE U REALLY GOT DOWN ON DANNYS SET UP HES GONNA B VERY HAPPY :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :wow: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by implala66+Jul 10 2010, 10:33 PM~18013651-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this was made of aluminum or sheetmetal????
> 
> any updates on Danny's set up?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheetmetal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 11 2010, 11:32 PM~18021060
> *I CAN TELL U 1 THING THE SET UP ON THAT PLATE IS BADDDD ASSSSS ALL DONE I SEEN IT MIKE U REALLY GOT DOWN ON DANNYS SET UP HES GONNA B VERY HAPPY :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *



Thanks man, Mike got down on it for sure. I think the pics will be up soon, maybe one or two. After Mike gets some pictures for himself, I want him to get some good pics for advertisement for him, he deserves it


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 26 2010, 09:30 PM~17895300
> *Mike Thanks for coming to the house today to get the hydraulics hardlined!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait to see your set up brother :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HellO Mike.....we are having some great deals right now . Let me know if you have any questions. Norma :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DID U GET THE PICS DANNY I SENT LIKE 9 OR 10 PICS 2 UR E-MAIL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE DANNYS SET UP :0 OFF THE HOOK :wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jun 9 2010, 11:11 AM~17737953
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Found your fittings :biggrin:  Here is the picture of the cannon plug with SS braded wires. Give me a call


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18045135
> * DID U GET THE PICS DANNY I SENT LIKE 9 OR 10 PICS 2 UR E-MAIL
> *



I got them :biggrin: Mike is the man


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 19 2010, 03:37 PM~18084685
> *Found your fittings :biggrin:    Here is the picture of the cannon plug with SS braded wires.  Give me a call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK how about these?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 19 2010, 11:40 PM~18088675
> *OK how about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look just like the ones that I had on the Westons............. check the size to see if they are the same os the other ones you have.


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jul 19 2010, 09:40 PM~18088675
> *OK how about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey george heres a pic of the 55-57 visor


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:23 AM~18264880
> *Hey george heres a pic of the 55-57 visor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold  thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 10 2010, 06:34 PM~18278877
> *
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 10 2010, 06:34 PM~18278877
> *
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2010, 04:35 PM~18287018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike is this stuff for sale? The 777 are sweet. Someone did a nice job on the end caps  I'll get with you later


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 17 2010, 01:42 PM~18334087
> *Mike is this stuff for sale?  The 777 are sweet.  Someone did a nice job on the end caps   I'll get with you later
> *


Hey... hows SJ Chrome in Lodi these days?? who's best bet in Stockton for plating?

Sup George??


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Mike Ishiki heres some pics of ur Rooster pump heads


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2010, 02:17 PM~18344798
> *Mike Ishiki heres some pics of ur Rooster pump heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike wanted to say Thanks for the hook up and he owes you one    

Mike also wanted to shoot a shot to Josh saying "thanks for looking out" holler at a Homie anytime


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

what up, mike! 

the club's bbq saturday - if you aren't busy and wanna cruise over give me a ring.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Aug 18 2010, 06:05 PM~18346657
> *Mike wanted to say Thanks for the hook up and he owes you one
> 
> Mike also wanted to shoot a shot to Josh saying "thanks for looking out" holler at a Homie anytime
> *


KOOL.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 23 2010, 11:58 AM~18384104
> *  :biggrin:
> *


bump


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 18 2010, 11:02 PM~18349812
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2010, 08:25 AM~18401425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Mike, Nice stash. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> 2  DUDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE IT WAS KOOL KICKING IT WITH U THIS WEEKEND MY HOMIES JOHNNY AND DAVE HAD A GOOD TIME IF U TALK 2 ANDY BEFORE ME TELL HIM WHEN EVER HES READY


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hay Mike, Once again thanks for the hook up :thumbsup: That's one more I owe you but who's counting :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## HustlerSpank

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hay Mike, I'm real sorry about the loss of your father. My pray's and thoughts are with your family, especially your Mom. If there is any thing I can do for you, let me know. Anytime even if you just need to talk. God Bless


----------



## 41bowtie

Sorry for your loss homie. We haven't talked in a long minute.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

hey mike sorry about your father hang in their bro  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN

Mike, 

Sorry to hear about your POPS, my prayers are with you.......


----------



## azmurh

Hey Mike Im sorry to hear about your loss keep your head up and my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## THE ONE

You know I'm there for you my brother!!!!! call you later...


----------



## 1229

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR DAD MIKE. :angel:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Sep 12 2010, 05:15 PM~18549203-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your POPS, my prayers are with you.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:31 PM~18549296
> *Hey Mike Im sorry to hear about your loss keep your head up and my prayers go out to you and your family
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE [email protected] 12 2010, 06:04 PM~18549557
> *You know I'm there for you my brother!!!!!  call you later...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Sep 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18549969
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR DAD MIKE. :angel:
> *



X2


----------



## Black86Cutty

Your In Our Prayers Mike Our Condolences Bro, Danny Boy Jr & Sr


----------



## baghdady

My prayers are with you brother.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SORRY 2 HEAR ABOUT YOUR DAD MIKE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST CALL :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hydros

I know what it's like to lose a parent. It will be three years in January for me. You may feel some hurt and guilt, maybe pick up some bad habits, you may not even know what to do. But you will get over the hard part and learn to live on.

Like I said before, read into it about the loss of a parent, it does help to understand and it will help to adjust better and faster.


----------



## Rod Stewart

best wishes, mike.  

stay busy and positive - surely your father is in a better place. 

come down to the beach and have a couple of beers! give me a shout if you do.


----------



## Dreamer62

Awe man, very sorry for your loss. Prayers are with you homie


----------



## chevbombs

Damm mike sorry about your dad. God bless hit me up if you need anything mike stay strong brother


----------



## Mr Impala

Hey Mike sorry for your loss I hope you get through this and wish you the best.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours homie!


----------



## touchdowntodd

in my families prayers for sure,..

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

SORRY 2 HEAR BOUT UR DAD MIKE :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Just found about ur Dad Mike. If thiers anything i can do let me know. take care.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

STAY STRONG MIKE KEEP UR HEAD UP U ARE A GOOD MAN ALWAYS REMEMBER THE GOOD TIMES :angel: :angel: UD DAD IS IN A BETTER PLACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## THE ONE

Keep your head up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HEAY MIKE HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK I WILL GIVE U A CALL


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

i like to send my condolences to you and your family.
Jay.
AUSTRALIA.........


----------



## THE ONE

This is what i've been talking about...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## THE ONE

:0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 22 2010, 06:48 PM~18636167
> *:0
> *


I'll give you a call tonight


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Sep 23 2010, 02:22 PM~18643231
> *I'll give you a call tonight
> *


ok if not I'll try calling you.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> :wow: :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76, Mike wants to know if your that youngster from up north that came down and drank up everyone's beer??? :0
Click to expand...


----------



## baghdady

Mike did you lose your phone?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:  WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 30 2010, 10:38 PM~18706775
> *Mike did you lose your phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike says to get at him again..... :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

now I can put a face to the voice...................... tell Mike what up for me George


----------



## THE ONE

:0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:cheesy:  WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> BOOGIE'Z 76, Mike wants to know if your that youngster from up north that came down and drank up everyone's beer??? :0
> 
> 
> YES THAT WOULD BE ME IT HAPPENS EVERYWHERE I GO!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 4 2010, 05:32 AM~18729682
> *now I can put a face to the voice...................... tell Mike what up for me George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you. And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift. Put a smile on his face. Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go. 41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76, mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did. There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank. Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this. I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back. I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first. I'm hoping they can forgive me. First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service. You know how to make a grown man shed a tear. Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad? Made him feel real good. Next is Eric. You never missed a day. Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support. Thanks to both of you and everyone else. It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family. Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say. I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug. And say it's from Mike


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 15 2010, 12:22 AM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *



Mikes a good ass person. Wish there were more like him in this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 30 2010, 08:38 PM~18706775
> *Mike did you lose your phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Danny check your PM


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> BOOGIE'Z 76, Mike wants to know if your that youngster from up north that came down and drank up everyone's beer??? :0
> YES THAT WOULD BE ME IT HAPPENS EVERYWHERE I GO!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, Mike was trying to put a face to the name. You had him busting up :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 14 2010, 09:29 PM~18815600
> *Mikes a good ass person. Wish there were more like him in this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X 100. You stayin out of trouble TATTOO :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 15 2010, 01:19 AM~18816011
> *X 100.  You stayin out of trouble TATTOO  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 14 2010, 09:22 PM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *



  RITE ON GEORGE A TRUE FRIEND 2 MIKE :thumbsup: I KNOW U GOT ALOT OF LUV 4 MIKE HES A STAND UP GUY VERY EASY 2 GET ALONG WITH AND ALWAYS DOWN 2 HELP OUT A FRIEND HES BEEN REALLY KOOL SINCE THE FIRST DAY I MET HIM IM PROUD 2 HAVE MIKE DO MY AIRCRAFT SET UP NO WORRIES


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 14 2010, 08:29 PM~18815600
> *Mikes a good ass person. Wish there were more like him in this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x infinity!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 15 2010, 03:22 PM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *


from the heart George....
:happysad:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 14 2010, 11:22 PM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *


 :thumbsup: ............ that's why we are here for, glad that I could help.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 2 THE TOP 4 MIKE


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 14 2010, 11:22 PM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *



I cant believe I had not seen this.  

Thanks George! Anything for our brother.


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 19 2010, 05:08 PM~18853136
> *I cant believe I had not seen this.
> 
> Thanks George! Anything for our brother.
> *


X2....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 14 2010, 09:22 PM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *


I hope you are feeling better Mike, the heart never heals, but you learn to live with the loss...Stay up and its great you have friends that care about you.


----------



## Rod Stewart

keep your chin up, mike! 

soon as this rain slows down i'll cruise over and chat it up with ya - i slip and fall on these crutches again and i'm gonna kill myself. :happysad: 

hope you're good, brother!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 20 2010, 11:53 AM~18859917
> *keep your chin up, mike!
> 
> soon as this rain slows down i'll cruise over and chat it up with ya - i slip and fall on these crutches again and i'm gonna kill myself.  :happysad:
> 
> hope you're good, brother!!
> *


crutches and rain, DONT MIX.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 14 2010, 10:22 PM~18815534
> *Mike wanted to shoot a shot out to everyone for the kind words support and prayers from all of you.  And a special thanks to you Orlando for the gift.  Put a smile on his face.  Good lookin out Danny "baghdad", Eric 'The one", Jay "FLAKED FLAT TOP", Mike Stockton Customs, Just got off the phone with Mike and he wants me to mention everyone's name so here we go.  41bowtie, montecarlo1987ls, TOPFAN, azmurh, TATTOO-76, ss62vert, Black86Cutty, Hydros, 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamer62, Rod Stewart, chevbombs, Mr Impala, ACCESSORYFREAK, touchdowntod, BOOGIE'Z76,  mite have left out some names so please forgive me if I did.  There are a two of you that really stand out that I personally want to thank.  Mike mite get mad and these 2 people mite really be pissed at me for this.  I know they don't do things like this for a pat on the back.  I have had people pissed at me all of my life so this won't be a first.  I'm hoping they can forgive me.  First is Danny, Thanks for that arrangement of flowers you sent to the service.  You know how to make a grown man shed a tear.  Mikes family was asking him, you have friends in Baghdad?  Made him feel real good.  Next is Eric.  You never missed a day.  Calling Mike to check on him and giving him support.  Thanks to both of you and everyone else.  It's friends like all of you that make it feel like family.  Mike has been wanting to thank all of you for awhile but was having a hard time with the words to say.  I know he wanted to tell everyone this, If you still have your Dad and or Mom Pick up the phone and tell them you love them or if they are close by go over and give them a hug.  And say it's from Mike
> *



KEEP UR HEAD UP MIKE!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 14 2010, 10:34 PM~18815642
> *Ya, Mike was trying to put a face to the name.  You had him busting up :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEA ONLY MEET HIM A FEW TIMES HE'S A KOOL DUDE :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 15 2010, 12:16 AM~18816467
> *  RITE ON GEORGE A TRUE FRIEND 2 MIKE  :thumbsup: I KNOW U GOT ALOT OF LUV 4 MIKE HES A STAND UP GUY VERY EASY 2 GET ALONG WITH AND ALWAYS DOWN 2 HELP OUT A FRIEND HES BEEN REALLY KOOL SINCE THE FIRST DAY I MET HIM IM PROUD 2 HAVE MIKE DO MY AIRCRAFT SET UP NO WORRIES
> *



X-2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BACK 2 THE TOP 4 MIKE ISHIKI


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 21 2010, 08:12 PM~18627288
> *This is what i've been talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I trailed calling but couldn't get threw. Here are the pictures and I tried showing the derences between the one with 4 screws in the end cap. Check it out and get back with me.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> I trailed calling but couldn't get threw. Here are the pictures and I tried showing the derences between the one with 4 screws in the end cap. Check it out and get back with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 DAMMMMM GEORGE MORE GOODIES :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

yes sir those are looking good.... :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

damnit george.. ill take a couple as backups LOL


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 25 2010, 06:57 PM~18906679
> *damnit george.. ill take a couple as backups LOL
> *


Come on Tod, I here your set up is running like a Swiss Clock  I was thinking on putting some stuff up for sale. Mike has stuff for sale to. Stay tuned


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Oct 25 2010, 09:20 PM~18906973
> *Come on Tod,  I here your set up is running like a Swiss Clock   I was thinking on putting some stuff up for sale.  Mike has stuff for sale to.  Stay tuned
> *



:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> I trailed calling but couldn't get threw. Here are the pictures and I tried showing the derences between the one with 4 screws in the end cap. Check it out and get back with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## THE ONE

Hey Mike at at these.. 23" long and 5 1/2 round...all steel :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Oct 27 2010, 03:18 PM~18923172
> *Hey Mike at at these.. 23" long and 5 1/2 round...all steel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll call ya.... :wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 21 2010, 08:12 PM~18627288
> *This is what i've been talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I here you got the package. Let me know when mine goes out :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Oct 27 2010, 03:18 PM~18923172
> *Hey Mike at at these.. 23" long and 5 1/2 round...all steel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got'em $135.00 each shipped.. these are in excellent condition.......


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Mike is rebuilding my Pescos right now..... I cant wait! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 4 2010, 04:18 PM~18985904
> *Mike is rebuilding my Pescos right now..... I cant wait!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18988238
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


when are you going to post pics of your set up?????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Nov 4 2010, 07:05 PM~18988287
> *when are you going to post pics of your set up?????
> *


I saw it in person.... looked AMAZING!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 4 2010, 07:00 PM~18988238
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 WHATS UP DANNY MAN I CANT STOP LOOKING AT THE PICS I HAVE OF UR SET UP :wow: MIKE REALLY GOT DOWN LOOKS SO FUCKING CLEAN :biggrin: ITS GOING 2 LOOK REAL GOOD IN THAT 63 RAG  BACK 2 THE TOP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 5 2010, 12:23 PM~18994130
> *:0 WHATS UP DANNY MAN I CANT STOP LOOKING AT THE PICS I HAVE OF UR SET UP :wow:  MIKE REALLY GOT DOWN LOOKS SO FUCKING CLEAN :biggrin: ITS GOING 2 LOOK REAL GOOD IN THAT 63 RAG   BACK 2 THE TOP
> *



:biggrin: Thanks man, I cant wait to see yours done. Its going to be bad ass


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Nov 4 2010, 09:05 PM~18988287
> *when are you going to post pics of your set up?????
> *



I was told I have to wait a while. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 5 2010, 01:00 PM~18995167
> *:biggrin:  Thanks man, I cant wait to see yours done. Its going to be bad ass
> *


  I TALK 2 MIKE 2 DAY AND I TOLD HIM THAT UR SET UP IS OFF THE HOOK :0 IF THEY HAVENT SEE IT THEY WILL LUV IT WHEN THEY DO :cheesy: NOBODY CAN HATE ON IT AT ALL WAY 2 CLEAN


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 5 2010, 01:01 PM~18995177
> *I was told I have to wait a while.  :biggrin:
> *


Went to Funkadelic with Mike today and, man, your setup looks amazing!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE ONE

shipped them out george, you should get them tuesday


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Nov 7 2010, 07:40 AM~19006533
> *shipped them out george, you should get them tuesday
> *


Thanks can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Big fan motors for sale If any one is interested I can build them with the rooster pump head or the direct bolt on pump head.
The blue ones are not for sale. Got them from Mike :biggrin: Getting the funds together for the matching little fan motors. He is parting out a set up. Don't tell baghdady 
The real pretty black ones are your Anthony  There going to look real nice with those Hydro-Aire squares :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE ONE

Now you tell me...


----------



## Dreamer62

> Super deuce? Hmm


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> Super deuce? Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> What up? finding any goodies?
Click to expand...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 6 2010, 01:37 AM~18999344
> *Went to Funkadelic with Mike today and, man, your setup looks amazing!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



Looks like I am going to have to buy more motors :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2010, 02:14 AM~19014093
> *What up? finding any goodies?
> *


Sup George 

Haven't been looking too much. I have been trying to finish up some of these interior trade deals I have hanging over my head. Just picked up a 66 rag top, got it started and running last night. can't wait to get on it and build the racks for the roosters. I don't know if I can pull it off, but I am going to try my hardest to get it out to the New Years majestics BBQ. Roosters, D's and 5.20's :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Nov 8 2010, 12:30 PM~19015751
> *Sup George
> 
> Haven't been looking too much. I have been trying to finish up some of these interior trade deals I have hanging over my head. Just picked up a 66 rag top, got it started and running last night. can't wait to get on it and build the racks for the roosters. I don't know if I can pull it off, but I am going to try my hardest to get it out to the New Years majestics BBQ. Roosters, D's and 5.20's  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 6 2010, 01:37 AM~18999344
> *Went to Funkadelic with Mike today and, man, your setup looks amazing!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Nov 8 2010, 10:30 AM~19015751
> *Sup George
> 
> Haven't been looking too much. I have been trying to finish up some of these interior trade deals I have hanging over my head. Just picked up a 66 rag top, got it started and running last night. can't wait to get on it and build the racks for the roosters. I don't know if I can pull it off, but I am going to try my hardest to get it out to the New Years majestics BBQ. Roosters, D's and 5.20's  :thumbsup:
> *


I know the feeling. Stay focused bro. Roosters are the shit  I haven't been on here to much lately, trying to get my 41 restored. Finished my set up. Now I'm braking it down to paint it. I told Mike Ishiki and Ted don't call me with those good deals,:tears: I'm on a mission and don't need to be tempted. Forgot to get back to you on the dumps. I only have 2 N/C and 1 N/O Whitakers


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 5 2010, 11:37 PM~18999344
> *Went to Funkadelic with Mike today and, man, your setup looks amazing!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


I here your the next in line :thumbsup: Mikes the man. I don't know where he keeps coming up with his ideas but I love it. I have seen old gate set ups he did back in the day that will blow you away. Can't wait to see what he is going to do for you but I know this you will have a crowd around your trunk at the shows  uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 7 2010, 03:13 PM~19009450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Goerge, Those HA squares are nice...


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2010, 11:25 AM~19016186
> *I know the feeling.  Stay focused bro.  Roosters are the shit   I haven't been on here to much lately, trying to get my 41 restored.  Finished my set up.  Now I'm braking it down to paint it.  I told Mike Ishiki and Ted don't call me with those good deals,:tears: I'm on a mission and don't need to be tempted.  Forgot to get back to you on the dumps.  I only have 2 N/C and 1 N/O Whitakers
> *


OK I'll let the guy know what you have left Thanks!


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 8 2010, 10:35 AM~19015800
> *:0
> *


  gotta keep those needles huming... especially when there are cars involved.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Nov 8 2010, 02:21 PM~19016640
> * gotta keep those needles huming... especially when there are cars involved.
> *


 :biggrin: I hear ya! I need to come up with something for my trey :run:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 8 2010, 01:37 PM~19016301
> *I here your the next in line :thumbsup: Mikes the man.  I don't know where he keeps coming up with his ideas but I love it.  I have seen old gate set ups he did back in the day that will blow you away.  Can't wait to see what he is going to do for you but I know this you will have a crowd around your trunk at the shows     uffin:  uffin:
> *


this is going to be a intresting set up.................


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Big fan motors for sale If any one is interested I can build them with the rooster pump head or the direct bolt on pump head.
> The blue ones are not for sale. Got them from Mike :biggrin: Getting the funds together for the matching little fan motors. He is parting out a set up. Don't tell baghdady
> The real pretty black ones are your Anthony  There going to look real nice with those Hydro-Aire squares :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## THE ONE

mikes going to like those... I see you got the package yesterday.


----------



## FoxCustom

Where could I find a number to give Mike a call at??? I'm looking for a couple parts.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 9 2010, 05:08 AM~19023628
> *Where could I find a number to give Mike a call at??? I'm looking for a couple parts.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Big fan motors for sale If any one is interested I can build them with the rooster pump head or the direct bolt on pump head.
> The blue ones are not for sale. Got them from Mike :biggrin: Getting the funds together for the matching little fan motors. He is parting out a set up. Don't tell baghdady
> The real pretty black ones are your Anthony  There going to look real nice with those Hydro-Aire squares :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

[/quote]

I lost your Phone # Hit me back. Jose can help your homies


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 9 2010, 06:08 AM~19023628
> *Where could I find a number to give Mike a call at??? I'm looking for a couple parts.
> *


PM sent


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Nov 7 2010, 07:40 AM~19006533
> *shipped them out george, you should get them tuesday
> *


The package arrived :wow: :thumbsup: Thanks everything looks good :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 10 2010, 04:45 PM~19030916
> *The package arrived :wow:  :thumbsup: Thanks everything looks good :h5:
> *


Hi George , how you been....? 
Jay...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 9 2010, 11:17 PM~19031215
> *Hi George , how you been....?
> Jay...
> *


Got my car back together and running :biggrin: Working on the set up. Got it built. Need to weld the fitting on the tanks then tear it down to paint the stuff. Going all natural finish. Getting real close. should be ready for the toy drives  

And you? Can't wait to see your set up. Post some pics here on Mikes thread. We won't clown you on the components or fittings you use :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FOR SALE 2 pump 2 dump set up. $1200 to $1500 OBO depending on components 
I will be posting up more stuff for sale for Mike and my self Let me know what your looking for. Speaking for myself I don't like to sale ZIG ZAGS or DUMPS maybe TRADES. Mike may sale that stuff. LMK
















































Like this Abel LMK


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 11 2010, 04:17 PM~19039365
> *Got my car back together and running :biggrin: Working on the set up.  Got it built.  Need to weld the fitting on the tanks then tear it down to paint the stuff.  Going all natural finish.  Getting real close.  should be ready for the toy drives
> 
> And you?  Can't wait to see your set up.  Post some pics here on Mikes thread.  We won't clown you on the components or fittings you use :biggrin:
> *


no probs george, ill post up tomorrow, im going to bed now, gotta get up at 4 am tomorrow....
are you gonna post pics of your set up, what do you mean by natural finish?
cause im doing something similar, but i dont think your natural finsh is the same as mine....
Jay...


----------



## ss62vert

thanks Mike those parts you did for me came out really nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> FOR SALE 2 pump 2 dump set up. $1200 to $1500 OBO depending on components
> I will be posting up more stuff for sale for Mike and my self Let me know what your looking for. Speaking for myself I don't like to sale ZIG ZAGS or DUMPS maybe TRADES. Mike may sale that stuff. LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this Abel LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Just got this back yesterday. Visually inspected, o rings replaced, damage repaired and missing parts put on. THANX MIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 11 2010, 06:43 PM~19044929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this back yesterday. Visually inspected, o rings replaced, damage repaired and missing parts put on. THANX MIKE! :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Just got this back yesterday. Visually inspected, o rings replaced, damage repaired and missing parts put on. THANX MIKE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> mike maken it happen


----------



## baghdady

> Just got this back yesterday. Visually inspected, o rings replaced, damage repaired and missing parts put on. THANX MIKE! :biggrin:
> mike maken it happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Oct 27 2010, 03:18 PM~18923172
> *Hey Mike at at these.. 23" long and 5 1/2 round...all steel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still have them for sale....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

2 pump 777 set up for sale. Can make it to your needs. Around $1000 + depending on the slow downs and or dumps


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> 2 pump 777 set up for sale. Can make it to your needs. Around $1000 + depending on the slow downs and or dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 17 2010, 12:40 AM~19089883
> *2 pump 777 set up for sale.  Can make it to your needs.  Around $1000 + depending on the slow downs and or dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEND ME A PM PRICE ON THE PUMPS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> 2 pump 777 set up for sale. Can make it to your needs. Around $1000 + depending on the slow downs and or dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0 DAMMMM GEORGE U GIVEN OUT DEALS


----------



## THE ONE

> 2 pump 777 set up for sale. Can make it to your needs. Around $1000 + depending on the slow downs and or dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0 DAMMMM GEORGE U GIVEN OUT DEALS
> 
> 
> 
> HARD TIMES!!!!  gotta make that $$$$$
Click to expand...


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Nov 17 2010, 01:36 PM~19093748
> *SEND ME A PM PRICE ON THE PUMPS
> :thumbsup:
> *


need two pumps 777 pm price


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 17 2010, 01:40 AM~19089883
> *2 pump 777 set up for sale.  Can make it to your needs.  Around $1000 + depending on the slow downs and or dumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS GEORGE 4 TAKEN CARE OF MY HOMIE DAVE HES A HAPPY CAMPER :cheesy: NOW CANT WAIT 4 HIM 2 GET EVERYTHING 2 GETHER AND HAVE MIKE DO HIS SET UP :0 CANT GO WRONG WITH MIKE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 19 2010, 07:17 PM~19113687
> *  THANKS GEORGE 4 TAKEN CARE OF MY HOMIE DAVE HES A HAPPY CAMPER :cheesy:  NOW CANT WAIT 4 HIM 2 GET EVERYTHING 2 GETHER AND HAVE MIKE DO HIS SET UP :0  CANT GO WRONG WITH MIKE
> *


Thanks jeff 4 the help out 2 day 2!!!


An a big thanks 2 george can't wait when I go back 4 more!!!!


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 19 2010, 05:17 PM~19113687
> *  THANKS GEORGE 4 TAKEN CARE OF MY HOMIE DAVE HES A HAPPY CAMPER :cheesy:  NOW CANT WAIT 4 HIM 2 GET EVERYTHING 2 GETHER AND HAVE MIKE DO HIS SET UP :0  CANT GO WRONG WITH MIKE
> *


THATS WHAT HOMIES DO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Nov 19 2010, 05:26 PM~19113778
> *Thanks jeff 4 the help out 2 day 2!!!
> An a big thanks 2 george can't wait when I go back 4 more!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> SEND ME A PM PRICE ON THE PUMPS
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hit up Mike They have about 3 to 4 pairs left at the shop


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Nov 19 2010, 06:26 PM~19113778
> *Thanks jeff 4 the help out 2 day 2!!!
> An a big thanks 2 george can't wait when I go back 4 more!!!!
> *


Me 2 cain't wait to see you again :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 21 2010, 03:48 AM~19120560
> *Me 2 cain't wait to see you again :biggrin:
> *


have you received my PM georges?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## FoxCustom

> Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, can't wait to see this one!
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 PM~19120560
> *Me 2 cain't wait to see you again :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: GONNA B A MIN. B4 I GO BACK AGAIN UNLESS A MONEY TREE GROWS IN MY BACK YARD :biggrin: 

 THANKS AGAIN  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy: 












































 :0 
[/quote]



> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 21 2010, 06:32 PM~19127297
> *Jeez, can't wait to see this one!
> *


Me 2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 21 2010, 05:09 AM~19123090
> *have you received my PM georges?
> *


Yes  PMed Back at U, lets mak it happen


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 22 2010, 12:59 AM~19130382
> *Yes   PMed Back at U, lets mak it happen
> *


*thanks for the quick service on those check valves George..........*


----------



## baghdady

> Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


Me 2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


I cant wait until you guys can see what he did to them either :run: :run: :run:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> Me 2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I cant wait until you guys can see what he did to them either :run: :run: :run:
[/quote]

Hay Danny, What up Bro. I don't know if you got my last PM a while back on getting better pics. If you didn't get it, PM me. Mike said it's all about getting it crated and shipped  I know your going to have Mama get a real big Xmas tree to put it under :biggrin: I just hope the kids get a few gifts :0  I hope your coming home for the holidays. Be Cool and stay out of the line of fire


----------



## baghdady

> I cant wait until you guys can see what he did to them either :run: :run: :run:


Hay Danny, What up Bro. I don't know if you got my last PM a while back on getting better pics. If you didn't get it, PM me. Mike said it's all about getting it crated and shipped  I know your going to have Mama get a real big Xmas tree to put it under :biggrin: I just hope the kids get a few gifts :0  I hope your coming home for the holidays. Be Cool and stay out of the line of fire  
[/quote]

I sent him messages but i never got a reply  But yeah i have to call Mike and see when he is shipping it I am ready to recieve it> I really want to have it before Christmas :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Hay Danny, What up Bro. I don't know if you got my last PM a while back on getting better pics. If you didn't get it, PM me. Mike said it's all about getting it crated and shipped  I know your going to have Mama get a real big Xmas tree to put it under :biggrin: I just hope the kids get a few gifts :0  I hope your coming home for the holidays. Be Cool and stay out of the line of fire


I sent him messages but i never got a reply  But yeah i have to call Mike and see when he is shipping it I am ready to recieve it> I really want to have it before Christmas :cheesy:
[/quote]


 DAMMMMMMM THAT WILL B 1 HELL OF A CHRISTMAS PRESNT I SEEN THE SET UP :0 :wow: :wow: :0 DAMMMM THATS ALL I CAN SAY MIKE PUT IT DOWN  ITS GOING 2 LOOK BADDDD ASSSS IN THAT RAG 63 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Happy Turkey Day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 24 2010, 04:35 PM~19154165
> *Happy Turkey Day :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your to early.... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE HERES SOME SMALL PICS OF MY FRAME GOT DONE 2 DAY


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 25 2010, 12:46 AM~19158259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE HERES SOME SMALL PICS OF MY FRAME GOT DONE 2 DAY
> *


Looks sick ............... great job !


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 25 2010, 12:46 AM~19158259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE HERES SOME SMALL PICS OF MY FRAME GOT DONE 2 DAY
> *



:wow: Looks bad ass


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC+Nov 25 2010, 02:13 AM~19159637-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sick ............... great job !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE IS DOING MY 4 PUMP PESCO SET UP
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Nov 25 2010, 11:47 AM~19162154
> *:wow:  Looks bad ass
> *


THANKS ALOT DANNY HOW U DOING


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 25 2010, 02:47 PM~19162692
> *THANKS MIKE IS DOING MY 4 PUMP PESCO SET UP
> *


I am sure it will be off the hook can't wait to see it.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:46 PM~19158259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE HERES SOME SMALL PICS OF MY FRAME GOT DONE 2 DAY
> *


 :wow: Sup Jeff?


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Nov 22 2010, 08:59 AM~19130382
> *Yes   PMed Back at U, lets mak it happen
> *


hi george,some news about my parts?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 27 2010, 02:41 PM~19175549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:naughty:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 28 2010, 12:14 PM~19181887
> *:wave:
> *




:wave:


Whats the deal with the Warrior up link on your sig?


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0


----------



## RdnLow63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2010, 09:48 AM~16985220
> *i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That setup got re done..


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 6ixfiveIMP... I really really like your avitar :naughty:
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That setup got re done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapo, just wondering why you wont post any pics of Mike's old set ups???? I know you have a bunch
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That setup got re done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapo, just wondering why you wont post any pics of Mike's old set ups???? I know you have a bunch
Click to expand...


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Dec 3 2010, 09:12 AM~19228171
> *6ixfiveIMP... I really really like your avitar  :naughty:
> *




that makes two of us !!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK+Dec 3 2010, 10:12 AM~19228171-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6ixfiveIMP... I really really like your avitar  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-harbor area 64 rag_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 PM~19231775
> *that makes two of us !!!
> *



 THANKS U GOT 2 LUV THOSE THICK BIG BUTT LADYS :0


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 27 2010, 02:41 PM~19175549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish this was a poster..hanging on my wall.


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Dec 5 2010, 08:22 AM~19243190
> *wish this was a poster..hanging on my wall.
> *


That looks as tasty as the beef stew I just had for dinner :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 3 2010, 11:44 AM~19229175
> *Chapo, just wondering why you wont post any pics of Mike's old set ups???? I know you have a bunch
> 
> 
> *


I posted every picture I had of the set up's he have done..


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2010, 11:48 AM~16985220
> *i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think he did that setup 10 years ago...maybe longer.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE U GO MIKE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HERE U GO MIKE
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2010, 02:20 AM~19305524
> *
> HERE U GO MIKE
> *


SOOOO Sweet!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:46 PM~19158259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE HERES SOME SMALL PICS OF MY FRAME GOT DONE 2 DAY
> *


very nice


----------



## baghdady

Mike, We coming down to the wire. Tried to call you but I cant get through. Have someone get a hold of me on here :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MIKE HERES A PIC OF THE 64 FRAME WE BROUGHT BY UR SHOP THAT NITE MY HOMIE JOHNNYS


----------



## Hydros




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 21 2010, 10:46 AM~19384562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE HERES A PIC OF THE 64 FRAME WE BROUGHT BY UR SHOP THAT NITE MY HOMIE JOHNNYS
> *



:0 Looks like that Imapala got ran over by a truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

sup mike....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hi george..
Jay...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Waz up Big Mike


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Yo mike this is where I got your favorite reservoir


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Dec 24 2010, 11:54 AM~19411584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*bad ass,Mike has a helmet that matches baghdady's setup :biggrin: *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Waz up Big Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: MIKE IS GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Dec 5 2010, 05:22 AM~19243190
> *wish this was a poster..hanging on my wall.
> *


i have that poster on my wall lol


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 21 2010, 10:46 AM~19384562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE HERES A PIC OF THE 64 FRAME WE BROUGHT BY UR SHOP THAT NITE MY HOMIE JOHNNYS
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 09:46 PM~19158259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE HERES SOME SMALL PICS OF MY FRAME GOT DONE 2 DAY
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 41bowtie

> Waz up Big Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: MIKE IS GOOD PEOPLE
Click to expand...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

merry christmas mike.....

and merry christmas to you also george
hope you all have a safe and great day.....
Jay...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Waz up Big Mike


----------



## Hydros

If anyone could get a hold of Mike and tell him I left a message on his 213 number I would be greatfull.

Or better yet if he can call me.

I can never tell if he is receiving messages.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Thanks for the hook up Mike :thumbsup: I'll post up some pics later. Always come home with cool treasures :h5:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 1 2011, 02:51 PM~19474711
> *Thanks for the hook up Mike  :thumbsup:  I'll post up some pics later.  Always come home with cool treasures  :h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MORE PICS OF THE FRAME JOE PAINTED 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## crucialjp

> :0 :0 :0 Nice can't wait to see the finished project
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.LAC

Perron!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Whta's up Mike this is Marco I spoke to you a few minutes ago this is the dump we have, also we need the lever please let me know what I need


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*here is that pic Mike*


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> *here is that pic Mike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 24 2010, 10:54 PM~19415615
> *Looks good Jeff, LEVI got down  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## THE ONE

how much for those fan motors???? :wow:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jan 9 2011, 04:53 PM~19549495
> *how much for those fan motors???? :wow:
> *


Hit up Mike. He has his big fan motors up for sale. I was there when he put power to them. They kick ass :yes: I'm going back down tomorrow. He wants me to take pics of some other stuff he wants to sale. I keep saying i'll post up pics. When I get back it's on.  :nicoderm:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 12 2011, 01:00 PM~19574888
> *Hit up Mike.  He has his big fan motors up for sale.  I was there when he put power to them.  They kick ass :yes:  I'm going back down tomorrow.  He wants me to take pics of some other stuff he wants to sale.  I keep saying i'll post up pics.  When I get back it's on.    :nicoderm:
> *


sounds good


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 5 2011, 03:44 PM~19511548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS OF THE FRAME JOE PAINTED 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *



WoW :wow: :wow:


----------



## baghdady

Mike,

Sorry I have not been able to call. I got the set-up! Cant say thank you enough! You the man


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jan 13 2011, 02:25 PM~19586231
> *Mike,
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to call. I got the set-up! Cant say thank you enough! You the man
> *


 :thumbsup: now let's see some pics of the set up.........................


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19588656
> *:thumbsup:  now let's see some pics of the set up.........................
> *



:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

Mike;s topic has turned into youtube :uh:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 17 2011, 10:18 AM~19618619
> *Mike;s topic has turned into youtube :uh:
> *


just a little variety.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Mike,
> 
> Sorry I have not been able to call. I got the set-up! Cant say thank you enough! You the man
> 
> 
> :wow:   :wow:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Hey Mike! I haven't forgotten you but like I said to you on the phone Christmas had just passed and I need to get some money together. Ill call you soon!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 5 2011, 03:32 PM~19511466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## TURTLE 62

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## prewar_gm_access

I got them in Mike :biggrin: Save me yours I'll buy them


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 25 2011, 11:36 AM~19693054
> *I got them in Mike :biggrin: Save me yours I'll buy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

it's been a while, mike!

hope all is good with ya.


----------



## Black86Cutty

wats up mike heres the slow downs i was telling u about


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE GETTING READY 4 U


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> I got them in Mike :biggrin: Save me yours I'll buy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY LORD BABY JESUS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Rod Stewart

good chattin' with ya, mike! 

sorry about those 6's... :happysad:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 2 2011, 03:31 PM~19768523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WHATS UP MIKE GETTING READY 4 U


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 5 2011, 01:44 PM~19511548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS OF THE FRAME JOE PAINTED 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *


now thats hot :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## prewar_gm_access

Pictures I have been talking about. Finally :uh: These parts are 4 building set ups I don't like to sell dumps and zig zags. May do some trading.









































































BIG PESCO FAN MOTORS










LITTLE PESCO FAN MOTORS





















































































A 2 PUMP SET UP I JUST SOLD. I CAN BULD THE SAME THING, 2 777s, 2 CHECKS, 2 TANKS, 2 SLOWDOWNS, 2 DUMPS. WITH OR WITHOUT FITTINGS. THE BENDIX EQ WILL BE EXTRA.






















IF YOU LIKE YOU PUMPS AND DUMPS TO BLING "HIT UP MIKE' HE MAKES IT HAPPIN :biggrin: 




































MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 17 2011, 03:36 AM~19890634
> *Pictures I have been talking about.  Finally :uh:  These parts are 4 building set ups  I don't like to sell dumps and zig zags.  May do some trading.
> 
> LITTLE PESCO FAN MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS TOMORROW
> *


  :around:  :around:


----------



## THE ONE

Nice collection!!! :wow:


----------



## 41bowtie

MORE PICS TOMORROW  
[/quote]



:boink: :boink:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 17 2011, 03:36 AM~19890634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PESCO FAN MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE PESCO FAN MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS TOMORROW
> *



George,

PM me a price on the big pesco fan motors. I want to get some back ups. And pm me on the little motors too


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 17 2011, 01:36 AM~19890634
> *Pictures I have been talking about.  Finally :uh:   These parts are 4 building set ups  I don't like to sell dumps and zig zags.  May do some trading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PESCO FAN MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE PESCO FAN MOTORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2 PUMP SET UP I JUST SOLD.  I CAN BULD THE SAME THING, 2 777s, 2 CHECKS, 2 TANKS, 2 SLOWDOWNS, 2 DUMPS.  WITH OR WITHOUT FITTINGS. THE BENDIX EQ WILL BE EXTRA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU LIKE YOU PUMPS AND DUMPS TO BLING "HIT UP MIKE' HE MAKES IT HAPPIN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS TOMORROW
> *


 :wow: VERY NICE!! I'LL TAKE THE NOS ACCUMULATORS :yes:


----------



## Redeemed1

> MORE PICS TOMORROW


 :boink: :boink:
[/quote]JUST OUT OF CURIOSITY, HOW MUCH DO SOME POLISHED DUMPS LIKE THIS GO FOR?


----------



## Airborne

Damn George! That's a great collection!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 17 2011, 07:05 AM~19891247
> *George,
> 
> PM me a price on the big pesco fan motors. I want to get some back ups. And pm me on the little motors too
> *


I'll shot you a PM. Mike wanted to know if you could post a picture of your set up on his thead.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 17 2011, 06:19 PM~19896037
> *Damn George! That's a great collection!
> *


Thanks, I was telling people I would post up pics of stuff I had and wanted to work with Mike to put together some set ups. I have had nothing but problems with my computer. Finally got a new one and a new camera.


----------



## Rod Stewart

:wave:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

hey mike, hows it going...
hey george...


----------



## Badass93

PM george...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 18 2011, 12:30 PM~19901543
> *I'll shot you a PM.  Mike wanted to know if you could post a picture of your set up on his thead.
> *



you have a pm


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP+Feb 18 2011, 04:24 PM~19903650-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey mike, hows it going...
> hey george...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:09 PM~19907213
> *PM george...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@Feb 19 2011, 12:03 AM~19907652
> *you have a pm
> *



Sent you all PMs


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Feb 17 2011, 02:18 PM~19893911
> *:wow: VERY NICE!! I'LL TAKE THE NOS ACCUMULATORS  :yes:
> *


Got you covered  4 that bling :thumbsup: can't wait to see your ride


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 18 2011, 12:30 PM~19901543
> *I'll shot you a PM.  Mike wanted to know if you could post a picture of your set up on his thead.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 20 2011, 10:59 PM~19920693
> *Got you covered  4 that bling  :thumbsup: can't wait to see your ride
> *


Thanks George for all the help! :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it done myself!! hno:


----------



## Airborne

PM sent Gearge


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 21 2011, 11:34 AM~19923371
> *PM sent Gearge
> *


Thanks for all the PM's and inquires for set ups. Been real busy but will post up some pics real soon.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 22 2011, 04:14 AM~19930606
> *Thanks for all the PM's and inquires for set ups.  Been real busy but will post up some pics real soon.
> *


busy is a good thing bro!


----------



## Pirate85

PM sent


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Pirate85_@Feb 23 2011, 11:52 PM~19947381
> *PM sent
> *


PM back


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Not 4 sale. Slow downs are 4 set ups to sell or builds. Sorry.  Getting low on the #6 zig zags







































Some odd ball zig zags I would like to pair up. #8 male male brass, next is a #8 with a #10 hole, last is a #8 with #6 holes. I know this one was not made out of male males. You can see the ink stamps on it.


----------



## Badass93

that's a fuckin collection bro  ...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 24 2011, 06:59 AM~19948367
> *that's a fuckin collection bro  ...
> *


Thanks Your box is in flight now. I got it in the mail the day I said I would. The wife switched cars and your tracking # is in my car. Cost a lot more than I thought with the insurance. Sent it as a gift  customs don't need to know :biggrin: They get to much tax as it is. As far as the extra shipping. Its all good. You have been a good repeat customer   

Mike said to post up some pics When you get it together


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 24 2011, 09:04 PM~19950793
> *Thanks Your box is in flight now.  I got it in the mail the day I said I would.  The wife switched cars and your tracking # is in my car.  Cost a lot more than I thought with the insurance.  Sent it as a gift  customs don't need to know :biggrin: They get to much tax as it is.  As far as the extra shipping.  Its all good.  You have been a good repeat customer
> 
> Mike said to post up some pics When you get it together
> *


thanks george,
i can just to say you the setup will be in 39 chevy master deluxe but there is some work before hydraulics... :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 24 2011, 11:11 PM~19956097
> *thanks george,
> i can just to say you the setup will be in 39 chevy master deluxe but there is some work before hydraulics... :biggrin:
> *


Your the man :biggrin: Just picked up a 39 master and going to pick up 1 more to build 1 nice one. I may part out the second one. Both have supper clean floors with solid tool boxes in the back. Pre war bomb lovers know what we are talking about.  you just made my day. :thumbsup: Let me know if your looking for anything


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 24 2011, 03:52 AM~19948006
> *Not 4 sale.  Slow downs are 4 set ups to sell or builds.  Sorry.   Getting low on the #6 zig zags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some odd ball zig zags I would like to pair up.  #8 male male brass, next is a #8 with a #10 hole, last is a #8 with #6 holes.  I know this one was not made out of male males.  You can see the ink stamps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


am lucky enough to have 3 #4 zig zags


----------



## THE ONE

Here it is that 59 made it home....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 27 2011, 06:04 PM~19974460
> *Here it is that 59 made it home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 27 2011, 06:04 PM~19974460
> *Here it is that 59 made it home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you found a home for those fan motors :biggrin: Now go find me one


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 28 2011, 12:07 PM~19979624
> *Looks like you found a home for those fan motors :biggrin: Now go find me one
> *


give me a call when you get a chance.................


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 28 2011, 12:07 PM~19979624
> *Looks like you found a home for those fan motors :biggrin: Now go find me one
> *


yes those fans should you look very nice in there!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Not 4 sale. Slow downs are 4 set ups to sell or builds. Sorry.  Getting low on the #6 zig zags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some odd ball zig zags I would like to pair up. #8 male male brass, next is a #8 with a #10 hole, last is a #8 with #6 holes. I know this one was not made out of male males. You can see the ink stamps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY YOU GOTTA SAVE SOME STUFF FOR ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Feb 28 2011, 01:39 PM~19980962
> *yes those fans should you look very nice in there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Your "THE ONE" Let me know if you need any help  Fan motors are the shit


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> Not 4 sale. Slow downs are 4 set ups to sell or builds. Sorry.  Getting low on the #6 zig zags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some odd ball zig zags I would like to pair up. #8 male male brass, next is a #8 with a #10 hole, last is a #8 with #6 holes. I know this one was not made out of male males. You can see the ink stamps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY YOU GOTTA SAVE SOME STUFF FOR ME 2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stuff is in the safe  You don't see any of it in the pictures do you  You know your one of the Home Boys :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 28 2011, 11:57 AM~19980343
> *give me a call when you get a chance.................
> *


Sorry I keep missing your calls. I't's allways late when I get in. You call me tomorrow.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 1 2011, 02:39 AM~19986156
> *Sorry I keep missing your calls.  I't's allways late when I get in.  You call me tomorrow.
> *


get my PM homie?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 1 2011, 04:36 AM~19986997
> *get my PM homie?
> *


Yes I got the PM but it was blank


----------



## Airborne

Sent one more


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 1 2011, 01:39 AM~19986156
> *Sorry I keep missing your calls.  I't's allways late when I get in.  You call me tomorrow.
> *


Called today, but you phone is not working, will try to call again on the weekend......................


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 3 2011, 07:45 PM~20010214
> *Called today, but you phone is not working, will try to call again on the weekend......................
> *


Just found it out back on a car :uh: It was nice and quiet. got alot done  I'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## THE ONE

mike let me know on the steering column


----------



## THE SOURCE

HI MIKE

PREWAR GM ACCESS ASKED ME TO POST MY SET UP HERE SO YOU CAN COMMENT.......
PLEASE DONT BE TOO HARSH THIS IS MY FIRST SET UP AND I AM A YOUNG BUILDER......ENJOY


----------



## HEMET JORGE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool setup, very nice


----------



## Mr Impala

dropped these off with mike today to work his magic stay tuned ill post the pics in a few weeks


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 4 2011, 07:05 PM~20016576
> *HI MIKE
> 
> PREWAR GM ACCESS ASKED ME TO POST MY SET UP HERE SO YOU CAN COMMENT.......
> PLEASE DONT BE TOO HARSH THIS IS MY FIRST SET UP AND I AM A YOUNG BUILDER......ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not Mike Ishiki, but all I can say is you have built a beautiful setup.



not sure how young you are, but at any age you did one hell of a job.





the only thing that catches my eye at all is the pressure relief valves are different, one is a early model and one is the shorter late model version. Last time I talked to Mike he said he had those parts, but hey, even if you dont worry about that, NO ONE can take anything away from your setup.  :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20022822
> *Im not Mike Ishiki, but all I can say is you have built a beautiful setup.
> not sure how young you are, but at any age you did one hell of a job.
> the only thing that catches my eye at all is the pressure relief valves are different, one is a early model and one is the shorter late model version. Last time I talked to Mike he said he had those parts, but hey, even if you dont worry about that, NO ONE can take anything away from your setup.   :biggrin:
> *


X 500 TOTTOO thanks for the Magazines. I didn't realize there where so many. Thanks to you I can't get nothing done. Thought I would be all over the old low rider magz but the "Horse" I can't put em down. Old School choppers are the shit :thumbsup:   Makes me want to get back in to building schooters


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 4 2011, 05:05 PM~20016576
> *HI MIKE
> 
> PREWAR GM ACCESS ASKED ME TO POST MY SET UP HERE SO YOU CAN COMMENT.......
> PLEASE DONT BE TOO HARSH THIS IS MY FIRST SET UP AND I AM A YOUNG BUILDER......ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now I hope Mike is not mad at me 4 taking so long to get back to your set up. This is a quote right out of Mike, He said he BOWS DOWN to your set up. :worship: :0 I know mike real good and he is a man that gives credit where credit is due. Dudes like you keep him on his toes. Its like veteran boxers. They will get lazy and not work out so hard until a young buck comes along. Speaking 4 my self. you have some tight moves. Mike said don't get mad if he stills a few :biggrin: JK. I love that tight ass bend that comes out of the tank to the slowdown. Your shit flows real nice. :thumbsup: Keep up the nice work.  If you get board let me know I'll send you over some Pesco Fan Motors, Zig Zags,tanks and a few things to keep you busy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wait :scrutinize: I'm not kidding


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2011, 07:30 PM~20017516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped these off with mike today to work his magic stay tuned ill post the pics in a few weeks
> *


Hay that wasn't me that took those 4 things in the white bags :wow: honest.

Cant wait to see this one. :0 When U2 hook up shit happins. It's always a one of a kind :thumbsup: I can tell already your mind haz been spinnin to come out with that tank. :nicoderm:


----------



## THE SOURCE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 01:56 AM~20026165
> *Now I hope Mike is not mad at me 4 taking so long to get back to your set up.  This is a quote right out of Mike,  He said he BOWS DOWN to your set up.  :worship: :0  I know mike real good and he is a man that gives credit where credit is due.  Dudes like you keep him on his toes.  Its like veteran boxers.  They will get lazy and not work out so hard until a young buck comes along.  Speaking 4 my self.  you have some tight moves.  Mike said don't get mad if he stills a few :biggrin: JK.  I love that tight ass bend that comes out of the tank to the slowdown.  Your shit flows real nice. :thumbsup:  Keep up the nice work.    If you get board let me know I'll send you over some Pesco Fan Motors, Zig Zags,tanks and a few things to keep you busy.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Wait  :scrutinize: I'm not kidding
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS BUT MIKE IS STILL THE KING CHAMPION OF AIRCRAFT TO ME........

PEACE........


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 04:30 AM~20026118
> *X 500  TOTTOO thanks for the Magazines.  I didn't realize there where so many.  Thanks to you I can't get nothing done.  Thought I would be all over the old low rider magz but the "Horse" I can't put em down.  Old School choppers are the shit  :thumbsup:     Makes me want to get back in to building schooters
> *


Charlie the Nomad is a good friend of mine, he won the Stampede the last two runnings.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 01:06 AM~20026173
> *Hay that wasn't me that took those 4 things in the white bags :wow: honest.
> 
> Cant wait to see this one. :0 When U2 hook up shit happins.  It's always a one of a kind :thumbsup: I can tell already your mind haz been spinnin to come out with that tank.  :nicoderm:
> *



lol mike didnt want my dumps said bring em back when the times ready lol he knows i waited a year to get those made all custom stamped with my 4 kids birthdates  if he doesnt like the way my 90 slow downs work i may need to trade you for some zig zags :biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2011, 09:40 AM~20026997
> *lol mike didnt want my dumps said bring em back when the times ready lol he knows i waited a year to get those made all custom stamped with my 4 kids birthdates    if he doesnt like the way my 90 slow downs work i may need to trade you for some zig zags  :biggrin:
> *


OK, people what you think about something like the biker build off but with Aircraft Hydraulics. Just kikin around the idea. Like to get some feedback  I'm thinking this could be alot of fun. What do you think??? Get Mike Ishiki, Adex Andy and maybe Box to do some judging. Just an Idea


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 06:29 PM~20028810
> *OK, people what you think about something like the biker build off but with Aircraft Hydraulics.  Just kikin around the idea.  Like to get some feedback   I'm thinking this could be alot of fun.  What do you think???  Get Mike Ishiki, Adex  Andy and maybe Box to do some judging.  Just an Idea
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20022822
> *Im not Mike Ishiki, but all I can say is you have built a beautiful setup.
> not sure how young you are, but at any age you did one hell of a job.
> the only thing that catches my eye at all is the pressure relief valves are different, one is a early model and one is the shorter late model version. Last time I talked to Mike he said he had those parts, but hey, even if you dont worry about that, NO ONE can take anything away from your setup.   :biggrin:
> *


 I have an extra..and I will send it to you!

Nice build, very thought out!


----------



## THE ONE

> OK, people what you think about something like the biker build off but with Aircraft Hydraulics. Just kikin around the idea. Like to get some feedback  I'm thinking this could be alot of fun. What do you think??? Get Mike Ishiki, Adex Andy and maybe Box to do some judging. Just an Idea
> [/quote
> count me in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 05:29 PM~20028810
> *OK, people what you think about something like the biker build off but with Aircraft Hydraulics.  Just kikin around the idea.  Like to get some feedback   I'm thinking this could be alot of fun.  What do you think???  Get Mike Ishiki, Adex  Andy and maybe Box to do some judging.  Just an Idea
> *


count me in!!!!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by THE SOURCE_@Mar 4 2011, 07:05 PM~20016576
> *HI MIKE
> 
> PREWAR GM ACCESS ASKED ME TO POST MY SET UP HERE SO YOU CAN COMMENT.......
> PLEASE DONT BE TOO HARSH THIS IS MY FIRST SET UP AND I AM A YOUNG BUILDER......ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all I can say is "Te aventaste ......................."


----------



## Badass93

pumphead received this morning.
thanks george.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

The Cali Edition with setup by Mike












 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 7 2011, 05:20 PM~20036681
> *The Cali Edition with setup by Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 7 2011, 06:15 PM~20037032
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


now it's your turn to post pics of your set up............................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

What's up mike get them adex dumps ready and thanks George 4 taken care of my homie good deal


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 02:29 PM~20028810
> *OK, people what you think about something like the biker build off but with Aircraft Hydraulics.  Just kikin around the idea.  Like to get some feedback   I'm thinking this could be alot of fun.  What do you think???  Get Mike Ishiki, Adex  Andy and maybe Box to do some judging.  Just an Idea
> *


Its been done with air bags on choppers and its also been done with Aircraft hydros on old schwinns.. Will like to see a chopper with AC..


----------



## THE SOURCE

hi all......
does mike or prewar gm have a spare 777 motor that works that you can sell me
or if anyone else has one let me know.....

thanks.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 8 2011, 01:53 AM~20040291
> *Its been done with air bags on choppers and its also been done with Aircraft hydros on old schwinns.. Will like to see a chopper with AC..
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 7 2011, 04:54 AM~20033288
> *pumphead received this morning.
> thanks george.
> *


Let me get back to you on the Dumps for your Home boy. I just traded 4 of the same ones. Glade to see you got your package so fast.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 8 2011, 03:53 AM~20040291
> *Its been done with air bags on choppers and its also been done with Aircraft hydros on old schwinns.. Will like to see a chopper with AC..
> *


i dont think he was referring to doing an install on a bike. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 6 2011, 03:30 AM~20026118
> *X 500  TOTTOO thanks for the Magazines.  I didn't realize there where so many.  Thanks to you I can't get nothing done.  Thought I would be all over the old low rider magz but the "Horse" I can't put em down.  Old School choppers are the shit  :thumbsup:     Makes me want to get back in to building schooters
> *


now that you mention it, i have been getting more work done since i sent you that stuff. maybe thats been making me lazy this whole time. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2011, 09:46 AM~20042242
> *i dont think he was referring to doing an install on a bike. :uh:
> *


lol! mane thats what happens when your always busy and get little rest.. My bad. jajajaja... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HI MIKE
> 
> PREWAR GM ACCESS ASKED ME TO POST MY SET UP HERE SO YOU CAN COMMENT.......
> PLEASE DONT BE TOO HARSH THIS IS MY FIRST SET UP AND I AM A YOUNG BUILDER......ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BADD ASS SET UP!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

I WANT TO SAY THANKS GEORGE FOR THE HELP ON SATURDAY GOOD LEARNING EXPERINCE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 8 2011, 04:04 PM~20043459
> *lol! mane thats what happens when your always busy and get little rest.. My bad. jajajaja... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 7 2011, 05:20 PM~20036681
> *The Cali Edition with setup by Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2011, 10:46 AM~20042242
> *i dont think he was referring to doing an install on a bike. :uh:
> *


Has anyone actually done hydraulics on a bike?
If not, put Mike on it!!!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 9 2011, 08:25 PM~20053669
> *Has anyone actually done hydraulics on a bike?
> If not, put Mike on it!!!
> *


if you mean bicycle, then yes it has..............

oldiescc52,Mar 23 2010, 12:15 AM~16969465]


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 AM~20042177
> *Let me get back to you on the Dumps for your Home boy.  I just traded 4 of the same ones.  Glade to see you got your package so fast.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

mikes heres what i had on my computer


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 11 2011, 01:06 AM~20064779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes heres what i had on my computer
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> mikes heres what i had on my computer
> 
> 
> CLEAN :wow:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2011, 11:06 PM~20064779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes heres what i had on my computer
> *


This gonna b similar to what u doin with ur rag?


----------



## kasem1963

got daaaaamn!! :0 :worship: :worship: 

the pumps look comfy in that trunk! :biggrin: 

















mikes heres what i had on my computer
CLEAN :wow:
[/quote]


----------



## implala66

:cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SENT THAT OUT AT 12:30 TODAY MIKE U SHOULD HAVE IT BY FRIDAY


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 17 2011, 02:21 AM~20111462
> *  SENT THAT OUT AT 12:30 TODAY MIKE U SHOULD HAVE IT BY FRIDAY
> *



:0 hno:


----------



## implala66

what's up............... Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 21 2011, 01:36 AM~20140148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Your shirt is on its way Mike,maybe you can get this broad to model it.*





> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 20 2011, 11:36 PM~20140148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 U


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2011, 06:51 PM~20153524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


777 Heaven :cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WHATS UP MIKE GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLY SHIT!!!! :run:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2011, 05:51 PM~20153524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Man those parts came out outstanding :run: 













Ohh yeah and the last pic :fool2:


----------



## azmurh

here you go mike


----------



## THE ONE

TTT for mike


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: here it is mike


----------



## azmurh

here THE CHECKS MIKE


----------



## Mr Impala

mikes keeping busy one mine :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

what up mike its chris i got this for sale get at me


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 02:16 AM~20207160
> *mikes keeping busy one mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the pic you were trying to send to my phone yesterday?


----------



## Mr Impala

yes sir


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2011, 11:06 PM~20213845
> *yes sir
> *


OK. never went through on my phone, but it looks f'ing sick on the PC screen. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> mikes keeping busy one mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MIKE CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT DONE


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Dec 3 2010, 02:44 PM~19229175
> *Chapo, just wondering why you wont post any pics of Mike's old set ups???? I know you have a bunch
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

> i think mike did this many moons ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Apr 6 2011, 02:03 PM~20274908
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> mikes keeping busy one mine :biggrin:


----------



## 77wayz

Hey Mike its Jeff here are pics of my Monte and my set-up


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by 77wayz_@Apr 9 2011, 10:24 PM~20301225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike its Jeff here are pics of my Monte and my set-up
> *


car looks clean homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

Mike, my name is David i need to get a hold of you about some accumulators that you have done for me through this guy named George. Can you please give me a call so we can get this matter resolved thank. 408-661-5128


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Apr 12 2011, 10:50 AM~20319533
> *Mike, my name is David i need to get a hold of you about some accumulators that you have done for me through this guy named George. Can you please give me a call so we can get this matter resolved thank. 408-661-5128
> *


 :thumbsup: Talked to Mike last night. He said he will get back to you today.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*whats up George,give me a call........*


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hi George sorry to hear about the sad news.
i got the dumps on friday, thanks heaps they look good.
ill let my mate know that you have been away....
and also tell mike thanks ....
talk soon..
jAY.... 

Thanks for your business from me and Mike. Been checking out your thread on the Flat Top. Your getting down with the inches. I like the one were you pull up in what looks like a rodeo arena and you throw it up on a 3 wheels, right hand drive drivers side in the air. That must of been a big jump to get out. Mike said to let him know if you need anything else. You know your on the frequent flyer plan  Mike wants to know if you have shirts with your shop name. It would be cool to have a shirt from Sidney Australia.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Hey Mike its Jeff here are pics of my Monte and my set-up
> 
> 
> :0 THATS A CLEAN MONTE


----------



## implala66

> * Mike last night.  He said he will get back to you today.
> *



:wave:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 13 2011, 11:26 AM~20329072
> *whats up George,give me a call........
> *


Sorry for taking so long. Was out of town fo a week. Its been crazy trying to catch up on things. I'll get at you soon.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 14 2011, 07:18 PM~20341658
> *:wave:
> *



Rumor is you went all OG aircraft :thumbsup: Can't wait to see your build  Let me know if you need anything. You mite want to change your checks to # 8's Need that volume.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Apr 15 2011, 11:10 PM~20349639-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor is you went all OG aircraft :thumbsup: Can't wait to see your build  Let me know if you need anything.  You mite want to change your checks to # 8's Need that volume.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :yes: , will get my Pescos withing the next weeks, yep I defennetly need #8 checks, so I got this ones below, I can't wait either, I want to make it look as close as possible to that sketch that I sent you..........................
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-implala66_@Mar 31 2011, 07:10 PM~20230019
> *just got these in 3 Parker freeflow in the mail from Oldiescc52, 2 of them have the same assy date and the other one physically is the same just the markings are different a green tag "use only with SKYDROL", hit him up he might have some more, he is  pretty cool, he ran in to some personal bussiness so he couldn'tship them to me right away, but it was worth being patient with him............................ thanks again Adam    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> he sent me this as a gift, a NOS sealed Parker check valve...........................
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dropingame

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Mar 29 2011, 12:55 PM~20211045
> *what up mike its chris i got this for sale get at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by 77wayz_@Apr 9 2011, 10:24 PM~20301225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike its Jeff here are pics of my Monte and my set-up
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2011, 08:19 AM~20176999
> *:biggrin: here it is mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY MILES TO THE GALLON DOES THAT GET??? I THOUGTH YOU WERE BUILDING A PRIUS......LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 77wayz




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 77wayz_@Apr 17 2011, 09:01 PM~20361577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow thats fukn nice...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2011, 11:16 PM~20207160
> *mikes keeping busy one mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice set-up.. .. i liked this style since elgreengo and blueprint...


----------



## incenseEncaps

Yes, but Im still calling BS. Because if Mike sold your 69, the next thing wed hear is that he had mysteriously disappeared, and you were being endicted for murder. 
_________________ 
_There are three things which the public will always clamor for, sooner or later: namely, novelty, novelty, novelty._ 
http://www.chung-sim.com/nikon.coolpix.l3.html


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## five nine

this is what it is mike?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WHATS UP MIKE
> 
> 
> KOOL KICKING IT WITH U AGIAN MIKE
Click to expand...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 14 2011, 05:36 AM~20329131
> *Hi George sorry to hear about the sad news.
> i got the dumps on friday, thanks heaps they look good.
> ill let my mate know that you have been away....
> and also tell mike thanks ....
> talk soon..
> jAY....
> 
> Thanks for your business from me and Mike.  Been checking out your thread on the Flat Top.  Your getting down with the inches.  I like the one were you pull up in what looks like a rodeo arena and you throw it up on a 3 wheels, right hand drive drivers side in the air.  That must of been a big jump to get out.  Mike said to let him know if you need anything else.  You know your on the frequent flyer plan  Mike wants to know if you have shirts with your shop name.  It would be cool to have a shirt from Sidney Australia.
> *


Thanks heaps George ...
In the middle of building a single pump hopper. And a 60 original right hand drive rag, 2 pump aircraft set up,
And a few other builds going on....
I'll get those shirts out to you and mike in the next few weeks,
Pm me your address and your sizes. 
Ozdraulics
Hop shop " son". 
Australia...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 20 2011, 12:31 AM~20377918
> *And a 60 original right hand drive rag, 2 pump aircraft set up,
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :run: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 21 2011, 12:52 AM~20379712
> *:nicoderm:  :run:  :boink:  :fool2:
> *


  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 20 2011, 06:52 AM~20379712
> *:nicoderm:  :run:  :boink:  :fool2:
> *


What up Tattoo. Homie is getting down over in the down and under. Check out his right hand drive Flat Top Hopper.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE U GO MIKE GOT THEM APART & WILL HAVE THEM CLEAN  4 U


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 21 2011, 02:59 AM~20386962
> *What up Tattoo.  Homie is getting down over in the down and under.  Check out his right hand drive Flat Top Hopper.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20381657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


BADDASS


needs some of these emblems i made with photoshop awhile back. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT THESE BACK TODAY MIKE THE PUMP HEADS R AT THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

HAPPY EASTER GEORGE AND MIKE....
JAY....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 23 2011, 07:12 PM~20404832
> *HAPPY EASTER GEORGE AND MIKE....
> JAY....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


nice collection
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 23 2011, 09:12 PM~20404832
> *HAPPY EASTER GEORGE AND MIKE....
> JAY....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



:boink: :boink: 

whats up mike? :wave:


----------



## THE ONE

these all steel bodys 1/2 pipe thread male x female... asking $120.00 shipped


----------



## Mr Impala

mike doing his thing.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2011, 04:35 PM~20417328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike doing his thing.
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> mike doing his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> :0 MIKE ALWAYS GETTING DOWN LOOKING GOOD


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 23 2011, 07:12 PM~20404832
> *HAPPY EASTER GEORGE AND MIKE....
> JAY....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


Thanks Jay. That 280 look NOS. Love that display. Tell your Homie To hang in there I need to find some brushes for that 777 motor. Hope his is not in a big rush


----------



## Mr Impala

mike u like this?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2011, 04:35 PM~20417328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike doing his thing.
> *



I really like this set up!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2011, 03:35 PM~20417328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike doing his thing.
> *


Getting down Like James Brown! Mike!


----------



## purocaprice

Hey Mike, I'm trying to reinforce my 65-frame (Impalla SS) and i want to do power 3-wheel. What should i do on the frame (Bridge)? any help will be appreciated :uh: :uh:


----------



## oldiescc52

Hey this is Adam Here are pics of the parts you wanted to see. Give me a call when you have a chance.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2011, 08:09 PM~20436211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice end caps! Brent... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2011, 04:35 PM~20417328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike doing his thing.
> *


There is more to the setup that meets the eye! All that plumbing is a work of art.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 28 2011, 07:58 AM~20438744
> *There is more to the setup that meets the eye! All that plumbing is a work of art.
> *



yup i have good ideas but cant make em happen without mikes help hes like my interperter lol. wait til you see it all chromed with the gauges dumps etc :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2011, 11:28 AM~20438934
> *yup i have good ideas but cant make em happen without mikes help hes like my interperter lol. wait til you see it all chromed with the gauges dumps etc  :biggrin:
> *


gotta love some hidden plumbing. :cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

Thanks Mike for the Dumps


----------



## implala66

Mike here is a small sketch of what my set up will look, don't know if George already showed you the sketch, anyways here it is.................


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Apr 30 2011, 11:47 AM~20454331
> *Mike here is a small sketch of what my set up will look, don't know if George already showed you the sketch, anyways here it is.................
> 
> 
> *


Looks better with the fans


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 30 2011, 06:16 PM~20455319
> *Looks better with the fans
> *


I know  :tears: , I'll post the other pic on Monday...............


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Apr 30 2011, 06:16 PM~20455319
> *Looks better with the fans
> *


here you go..................... just click on the image to see it in a bigger scale


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 2 2011, 03:53 PM~20468909
> *here you go..................... just click on the image to see it in a bigger scale
> 
> 
> *


PM sent. Check it out


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Thanks Mike for the Dumps
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go..................... just click on the image to see it in a bigger scale
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :wow: :0
Click to expand...


----------



## implala66




----------



## implala66

#6 Kohler 3000 psi check valves..................


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@May 11 2011, 02:31 PM~20531173
> *
> *


Got some more of those pumps coming soon :wow: :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE ANDY SAID DUMPS R READY


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

:wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 12 2011, 02:29 AM~20535754
> *Got some more of those pumps coming soon :wow:  :0
> *



THANKS GEORGE I GUESS I WORKING OVER TIME THIS WEEK


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE THE PUMP TRAY MIKE I STILL HAVE 2 PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 25 2011, 08:28 PM~20629866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE THE PUMP TRAY MIKE I STILL HAVE 2 PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX

thanks george for the parts bro and helping me out!! talk to you soon..


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@May 26 2011, 02:27 AM~20631518
> *thanks george for the parts bro and helping me out!! talk to you soon..
> *


Love them Priority boxes That was Quick. Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 26 2011, 10:26 AM~20633111
> *Love them Priority boxes That was Quick. Let me know if you need anything else
> *


 :0


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@May 26 2011, 05:57 PM~20635879
> *:0
> *


Hay Home boy did you move? haven't seen you around.


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@May 27 2011, 09:20 AM~20640301
> *Hay Home boy did you move?  haven't seen you around.
> *


Sup George... naw just been busy being broke and tackling home projects


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HERE THE PUMP TRAY MIKE I STILL HAVE 2 PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD JEFF CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT MIKE DOES


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> HERE THE PUMP TRAY MIKE I STILL HAVE 2 PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> LOOKIN GOOD JEFF CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT MIKE DOES
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mike, these are those cruiser skirts I was telling you about. The red ones are the 14 inch NOS Fox Craft skirts and the skuff pads are NOS. I had the 12 inch Turnpike skirt skuff pads and hockey sticks polished. Skirts are super clean with no bondo. One skirt has some rust on the very end. Somebody must have had them standing up in a dirt. I dont know how they got rust pitts there. Let me know if you need them.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mike, sorry this took so long but here's the eemco motor I was telling you about. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/felly77?feature=mhee


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## THE SOURCE

HEY MIKE THESE ARE THE FILTERS I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT THE OTHER DAY LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN GET THESE....

THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## 41bowtie

hey MIKE this is the pump i was talking about. Let me know.


----------



## MR.LAC

:h5:


----------



## TURTLE 62

What's up Mike here some pics homie hope you like them


----------



## TURTLE 62

MR.LAC said:


> :h5:


What's up chapo :wave: :wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## MR.LAC

Q~vo homie! what's good... How is the set up coming along?


----------



## FoxCustom

Hey Mike, spent a few hours trying to dial in that HA plunger...I KNOW I'LL GET IT SOON! 

Thanks for walking me through it.


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike, sorry this took so long but here's the eemco motor I was telling you about.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/felly77?feature=mhee


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## implala66




----------



## MR.LAC

implala66 said:


>


 Getting the set up together, huh? Nice stuff you got their homie..


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> hey MIKE this is the pump i was talking about. Let me know.


Check your Email


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


>


 
You have been busy. Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

MR.LAC said:


> Getting the set up together, huh? Nice stuff you got their homie..





prewar_gm_access said:


> You have been busy. Looking good :thumbsup:


thanks Chapo and George


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Mr Impala said:


>


:0:0:0


----------



## implala66

George 
I'm looking for the end part (see pics) of the Bendix connector like the ones you sold me, need 3 of them.................


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Lookin good mike


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Mr Impala said:


> HOLY SHIT


----------



## THE SOURCE

Mr Impala said:


>


 DAMM MIKE.......


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Here we go again. You and Mike pulling off an other bad ass set up Who said Mike can't build a show winning Gate set up??? Homie gets down when it comes to the trunk ​


----------



## MR.LAC

prewar_gm_access said:


> Here we go again. You and Mike pulling off an other bad ass set up Who said Mike can't build a show winning Gate set up??? Homie gets down when it comes to the trunk ​


The homie has been putting in work in the game for _YEARS!!!!!_  Always getting down, like James Brown!..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 1229

Mr Impala said:


>


 :fool2:


----------



## six 2

Mr Impala said:


>


HOW MUCH DOES SOMTHING LIKE THIS COST


----------



## TURTLE 62

Mr Impala said:


>


:worship::worship::worship: looks bad Mike


----------



## Mr Impala

six 2 said:


> HOW MUCH DOES SOMTHING LIKE THIS COST


about 7,500


----------



## six 2

Mr Impala said:


> about 7,500


:wow: hno:


----------



## rag61

Mr Impala said:


> about 7,500


and worth every penny!!! i must say!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

six 2 said:


> :wow: hno:


dumps alone are 2400 shit adds up fast


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr Impala said:


> CAME OUT BADDDD ASSSS MIKE:0:thumbsup::0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Mr Impala said:


> INSANE:worship:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## CovetedStyle

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> Mr Impala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's it go'n into??
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: THANKS MIKE


----------



## THE SOURCE

HEY PREWAR GM PM ME ABOUT PARTS FROM MIKE GET AT ME PLEASE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: THANKS MIKE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NICE RIDE HOMIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

:wave:

wazzup mike?


----------



## THE ONE

Yo THE SOURCE, call Mike ASAP!!!! he's found what your looking for!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE SOURCE

THE ONE said:


> Yo THE SOURCE, call Mike ASAP!!!! he's found what your looking for!!!!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie will do been trying for a few days but cant get through will try again tommorow.


----------



## THE ONE

THE SOURCE said:


> thanks homie will do been trying for a few days but cant get through will try again tommorow.


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE SOURCE

*HI,**all *
*this is a msg for mike from rick can anyone tell mike been tyring to ring him but always goes to voicemail or if pre-war-gm sees this can you PM me about some parts from mike*
*THANKS.*


----------



## prewar_gm_access

PM sent


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

HEY PREWAR GM PM ME ABOUT PARTS FROM MIKE GET AT ME PLEASE

*HI,**all *
*this is a msg for mike from rick can anyone tell mike been tyring to ring him but always goes to voicemail or if pre-war-gm sees this can you PM me about some parts from mike*
*THANKS.*[/QUOTE]

Did you get my last PM???? Mike wanted to know whats up


----------



## A&Rplating

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE SOURCE

HEY MIKE THIS IS THAT SIDE SHOT I WAS TALKING ABOUT ITS ALL IN THE CAR NOW AND READY TO ROLL.


----------



## THE SOURCE




----------



## THE SOURCE

AND MIKE THIS IS THE CAR WHEN IT WAS STILL NOT FINISHED


----------



## 1229

110% Badassness.


----------



## TOPFAN

THE SOURCE said:


> HEY MIKE THIS IS THAT SIDE SHOT I WAS TALKING ABOUT ITS ALL IN THE CAR NOW AND READY TO ROLL.


Nice!


----------



## JasonJ

This is SEXY!!! Is that a stock rearend?



THE SOURCE said:


> AND MIKE THIS IS THE CAR WHEN IT WAS STILL NOT FINISHED


----------



## THE SOURCE

JasonJ said:


> This is SEXY!!! Is that a stock rearend?


nah i wish i left it stock

but i notched the frame 2'' so on 13's it sits on the floor 
coil over on top of a ford 9'' with bridge so that coils and cylinder sit up in it
and a triangular 4 link for the arms kinda like stock impala.


----------



## JasonJ

THE SOURCE said:


> nah i wish i left it stock
> 
> but i notched the frame 2'' so on 13's it sits on the floor
> coil over on top of a ford 9'' with bridge so that coils and cylinder sit up in it
> and a triangular 4 link for the arms kinda like stock impala.


Ahhh, ok. I recently got a 57 and was just curious if you could put 13/7s on it with skirts with stock suspension... did you ever try to do that before you modified the rear? Do you have more pics of your car posted anywhere on here?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

CovetedStyle said:


> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Impala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's it go'n into??
> 
> 
> 
> MRIMPALA's 64 Convertible
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## THE SOURCE

HEY MIKE THANKS FOR THE ADEX......
SORRY BRO TRIED TO RING YOU BACK A FEW TIMES BUT KEPT GOING TO THE FRENCH VOICE MAIL...

AND HERE A FEW MORE PICS OF MY RIDE.....
TALK SOON.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

THE SOURCE said:


> HEY MIKE THANKS FOR THE ADEX......
> SORRY BRO TRIED TO RING YOU BACK A FEW TIMES BUT KEPT GOING TO THE FRENCH VOICE MAIL...
> 
> AND HERE A FEW MORE PICS OF MY RIDE.....
> TALK SOON.


wow beautiful 57...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

*HERES SOME PICS MIKE THERE ALMOST DONE*


----------



## prewar_gm_access

THE SOURCE said:


> HEY MIKE THANKS FOR THE ADEX......
> SORRY BRO TRIED TO RING YOU BACK A FEW TIMES BUT KEPT GOING TO THE FRENCH VOICE MAIL...
> 
> AND HERE A FEW MORE PICS OF MY RIDE.....
> TALK SOON.


Homie got down :thumbsup: Black is the shit. High mantanence but you got to love it, Gangster :boink:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

HUEY HEFNER said:


> :thumbsup:


What up HUEY? An other clean ass ride from AKA "Craps Inc." "Aqua Boogie" He got a name for this ride


----------



## prewar_gm_access

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


Can't wait to see this one done. Homie is getting down with the engraving :yes: Mike said you better get bizzy he is forgetting the lay out. Also price quotes are only good for 90 days :ugh: :tears:


----------



## FoxCustom

THE SOURCE said:


>


Can't beat a lifted '57 with skirts, a spotlight, and continental kit! Love it!


----------



## FoxCustom

Hey Mike,

Had a good ride today. Here's a few photos of my '59 for you to check out:


































The plan is to have it painted by next February....still picking colors:ugh:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FoxCustom said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Had a good ride today. Here's a few photos of my '59 for you to check out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to have it painted by next February....still picking colors:ugh:


Looking good :thumbsup: I like the original finish on the set up and the cookie trays are the shit :yes: If you have any Homies looking for the same set up, dumps and all I can cut them a good deal. I'm about to post up some stuff 4 sale.


----------



## FoxCustom

Thanks! I'll let them know. :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Looking good :thumbsup: I like the original finish on the set up and the cookie trays are the shit :yes: If you have any Homies looking for the same set up, dumps and all I can cut them a good deal. I'm about to post up some stuff 4 sale.


Gerorge,
lmk if you have those ends, so I can send you the money, I called you but no answer ......................


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

Hey mike George... What's happening..
Glad you looking after my boy down here
Igeorge I just sent you a pm...
Nice super dutys.... 
Jay...


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

FoxCustom said:


> Can't beat a lifted '57 with skirts, a spotlight, and continental kit! Love it!


agreed!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


> Gerorge,
> lmk if you have those ends, so I can send you the money, I called you but no answer ......................


No I don't have the ends you need. Sorry


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> No I don't have the ends you need. Sorry


No problem, thanks anyways for looking for them...........................


----------



## baghdady

six 2 said:


> HOW MUCH DOES SOMTHING LIKE THIS COST





Mr Impala said:


> about 7,500





rag61 said:


> and worth every penny!!! i must say


X7500


----------



## baghdady

FLAKED FLATOP said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Damn man I just got back from Australia, I should have visited you guys  .... Next time I won't forget


----------



## baghdady

I might as well ask, who is lowriding in Korea, I will be here until the 28  you need anything from Korea Mike, hit me up


----------



## prewar_gm_access

baghdady said:


> I might as well ask, who is lowriding in Korea, I will be here until the 28  you need anything from Korea Mike, hit me up


Where have you been? Thought you were home putting your ride together. North Korea :ugh: I don't think there into low riden yet


----------



## baghdady

prewar_gm_access said:


> Where have you been? Thought you were home putting your ride together. North Korea :ugh: I don't think there into low riden yet


I was in Australia, well floating off the coast really on a navy ship. Now I'm in south Korea not north lol. We are trying our best to get the car together but it's difficult when you are never home and the car is still at the painters  But we are trying. Vegas or bust :-o


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

baghdady said:


> Damn man I just got back from Australia, I should have visited you guys  .... Next time I won't forget


 You serious , why didn't you hit me up.We are in Sydney . Next time you come downHit me up , I'll be pissed if you don't...Jay...


----------



## baghdady

FLAKED FLATOP said:


> You serious , why didn't you hit me up.We are in Sydney . Next time you come downHit me up , I'll be pissed if you don't...Jay...


It wont happen again man. I landed in Sydney but had to get on a flight to Brisbane, then flew from cairns I think it's called back to Sydney. Next time I will make sure I can spend a day in Sydney and I can hit you up The sad part was when I was in Sydney I didn't have comms to reach out, but now I know better lol


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> It wont happen again man. I landed in Sydney but had to get on a flight to Brisbane, then flew from cairns I think it's called back to Sydney. Next time I will make sure I can spend a day in Sydney and I can hit you up The sad part was when I was in Sydney I didn't have comms to reach out, but now I know better lol


 Fuckin A. It's bad enough that you have a badass setup and now your hanging out in Australia. Lmmfao. j/k. I want to go there bad.I still got that pretty green paste in a jar that u want, hit me up!!


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> Fuckin A. It's bad enough that you have a badass setup and now your hanging out in Australia. Lmmfao. j/k. I want to go there bad.I still got that pretty green paste in a jar that u want, hit me up!!


Next time I go you can tag along :h5: I'll hit you up when I get back :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> Next time I go you can tag along :h5: I'll hit you up when I get back :biggrin:



http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/****-NO-****-SLECTION.jpg


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

TATTOO-76 said:


> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/****-NO-****-SLECTION.jpg


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l147/TATTOO-76/****-NO-****-SLECTION.jpg





FLAKED FLATOP said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Damn! No **** :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## baghdady

Mike, did you call your friend. I'm running out of time. I called and left a message. Hard to call from here right now, my hours are crazy.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS GEORGE FOR THE HELP THIS WEEKEND ILL POST UP PICS SOON:thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> THANKS GEORGE FOR THE HELP THIS WEEKEND ILL POST UP PICS SOON:thumbsup:


Mike wants to see what he has to work with. Mike my hart goes out to you and your brother :tears:


----------



## 41bowtie

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike wants to see what he has to work with. Mike my hart goes out to you and your brother :tears:


wazz up george


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> wazz up george


You  Finding any goodies? Looking for setups with the coconut tank mounted up. Got any?


----------



## THE SOURCE

THIS IS FOR MIKE....
HOPE YOU DOING WELL DUDE.
THE 777 O RINGS THAT I GOT ID ARE 1.6 MM THICK DURO 70 WEIGHT AND 20MM INSIDE DIA.


----------



## THE ONE

George, Mike sends his best to you and hope's everything went well for you.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

THE ONE said:


> George, Mike sends his best to you and hope's everything went well for you.


All went well. Got home yesterday and filling good. That's my couz, love him like a rock. You and close friends know what he is going though right now and he is worried about me. That family right there. How have you been? Thanks for the message.


----------



## THE ONE

prewar_gm_access said:


> All went well. Got home yesterday and filling good. That's my couz, love him like a rock. You and close friends know what he is going though right now and he is worried about me. That family right there. How have you been? Thanks for the message.


yea I talked to him late last night and earlier today. The weight is off and he'll get through this with all of us being their when he needs it.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.

Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


----------



## JasonJ

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GODU2IV5S8


Nice vid... love it.


----------



## Jack Bauer

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motorshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GODU2IV5S8


 THAT'S CHINGON GEORGE.


----------



## 41bowtie

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GODU2IV5S8



:run::fool2:


----------



## touchdowntodd

prayers out to you mike .. i talked to andy the other day and had no idea ... ur in my thoughts and prayers, my families, and my clubs brotha


----------



## Airborne

Can't see the box on my phone but I'm sure it is bad ass


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Airborne said:


> Can't see the box on my phone but I'm sure it is bad ass


Sorry, I fixed it. Ceck it out


----------



## Mr Impala

damn video is private!


----------



## Badass93

omg i like the video with fan motors running!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mr Impala said:


> damn video is private!





Airborne said:


> Can't see the box on my phone but I'm sure it is bad ass


OK If you want to see the video click on my original posting and don't click on video from somebody's response. Also you can click on the link here below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


----------



## 1229

Sorry for your loss Mike.


----------



## Airborne

prewar_gm_access said:


> OK If you want to see the video click on my original posting and don't click on video from somebody's response. Also you can click on the link here below.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


wow man, all I can say is wow!


----------



## THE SOURCE

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ




AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER RIGHT THERE .....HEY BRO WANNA SWAP ............GOT ANY ZIGZAGS YOU WANNA SELL LET ME KNOW.....HOPE MIKE IS ALL GOOD.....TELL HIM I SAID WHATS UP......
PEACE.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Airborne said:


> wow man, all I can say is wow!


How is your Bomb going? You still doing the 1 pump set up?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

THE SOURCE said:


> AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER RIGHT THERE .....HEY BRO WANNA SWAP ............GOT ANY ZIGZAGS YOU WANNA SELL LET ME KNOW.....HOPE MIKE IS ALL GOOD.....TELL HIM I SAID WHATS UP......
> PEACE.


Your ride is the shit :thumbsup: Everyone knows I don't want to sell zig zags or Hydro-Aire #8's unless the go with a set up :nono: PM me on that one  Got you and Jay on the frequent flyer plan. Tell jay I haven't had time to get his pictures sent and haven't forgot about him. He called the other day and we kicked it for a min. on the phone. Good peps


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motorshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


sorry to hear about the bad news Mike, keep your head up better days are to come...................George man your came outstanding, I can't call you any more otherwise my phone will go out of commision


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


> sorry to hear about the bad news Mike, keep your head up better days are to come...................George man your came outstanding, I can't call you any more otherwise my phone will go out of commision


Mike said thank you.


----------



## TOPFAN

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


Looks good George, those big fan motors work great. Congrats....


----------



## prewar_gm_access

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike said thank you.





TOPFAN said:


> Looks good George, those big fan motors work great. Congrats....


Thanks Abel. Hope all is well. Looked like you were missing in action for a bit. Will talk soon


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


DAMMM GEORGE:fool2::worship::worship::fool2:


----------



## Airborne

prewar_gm_access said:


> How is your Bomb going? You still doing the 1 pump set up?


the bomb is a work in progress!lol This deployment set back my plans but there is a little something in the works. I am going to a school at the end of november and I hope to have a good start by then, then I gotta wait till January to finish it up. I have a 3000gt VR4 to deal with too...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks Abel. Hope all is well. Looked like you were missing in action for a bit. Will talk soon


I was for a minute..LOL! Talk to you later!


----------



## implala66

Mike, click on the link.........................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PESC...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb80280c1


----------



## bomber

George your 41 looks Badd Ass!!! Killin 'em wit that set up!!!! Get down homie you did a great job!! i love your car!!!!!!! Got to get on my 39!!!:biggrin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

bomber said:


> George your 41 looks Badd Ass!!! Killin 'em wit that set up!!!! Get down homie you did a great job!! i love your car!!!!!!! Got to get on my 39!!!:biggrin:


Thanks Bro. Just picked up a 39 Master 4 dr. Let me know if you need help. I don't do Mustang 2 or 4 link. OG old school suspension. Got extra 39 parts. Keep on it and you'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TTT




Mike said good looking out on Jeff's plate :thumbsup: Said you did a nice job. I told him to check out your thread. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/298117-2zero9-hydros.html


----------



## FoxCustom

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline  I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


NICE! Both the setup and the car are beautiful! I dream of having a 1 pump setup with a big fan motor


----------



## bomber

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks Bro. Just picked up a 39 Master 4 dr. Let me know if you need help. I don't do Mustang 2 or 4 link. OG old school suspension. Got extra 39 parts. Keep on it and you'll be there :thumbsup:


yea that 39 u just piked up is a nice builder! i saw it last time i wuz at ur place! i know what u mean about the O.G suspension thats all i do with my rides!! My 39 LAYS on on the running boards with all O.G. suspension and running gear!! Hope to do a set up similar to the one in your 41 sum day!! this BIG HAPPY by the way! lol


----------



## prewar_gm_access

bomber said:


> yea that 39 u just piked up is a nice builder! i saw it last time i wuz at ur place! i know what u mean about the O.G suspension thats all i do with my rides!! My 39 LAYS on on the running boards with all O.G. suspension and running gear!! Hope to do a set up similar to the one in your 41 sum day!! this BIG HAPPY by the way! lol


That shit is not funny  I was just on the phone with Mike and he asked "who is this bomber dude" and I told him I don't know, but I think we have a fish on the line. :thumbsup: We were talking about what to sell this foo and its you. You aint right :nono: I start reading you have been to my house and seen my 39 and yours lays running boards on the ground with OG suspension. At that point I knew it was U This shit is not funny :nosad:  I just want to say one thing to you. Don't give up any good secrets :thumbsup:   LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FoxCustom said:


> NICE! Both the setup and the car are beautiful! I dream of having a 1 pump setup with a big fan motor


Let me know and Mike said we can make that happen :thumbsup: But for now your set up is the shit. Nice job. I give it 3 thumbs up out of 3 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love the natural look with that OG cookie tray. I have a 1948 sedan delivery in the mix right now and I'm putting in a Big fan motor with 3 dumps and 3 zig zags for a pancake with 2 Pesco EQ's. Building it for the swap meets


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FoxCustom said:


> NICE! Both the setup and the car are beautiful! I dream of having a 1 pump setup with a big fan motor


Let me know and Mike said we can make that happen :thumbsup: But for now your set up is the shit. Nice job. I give it 3 thumbs up out of 3 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love the natural look with that OG cookie tray. I have a 1948 sedan delivery in the mix right now and I'm putting in a Big fan motor with 3 dumps and 3 zig zags for a pancake with 2 Pesco EQ's. Building it for the swap meets


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike Check it out. Don't clown me on the hardline
> I don't want you knock me back down to a yellow belt :biggrin: I threw in some WAR out of San Jose bumping LA :thumbsup: If anyone is looking for the Big fan motors get with Mike He has a 4 pack and is ready to cut a real good deal. I'll be posting up some stuff for him and me.
> 
> Check it out. 1941 Chevy with the BIG fan motors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQoY7WBgpQ


Nice car I would roll the crap out of it.


----------



## FoxCustom

prewar_gm_access said:


> Let me know and Mike said we can make that happen :thumbsup: But for now your set up is the shit. Nice job. I give it 3 thumbs up out of 3 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love the natural look with that OG cookie tray. I have a 1948 sedan delivery in the mix right now and I'm putting in a Big fan motor with 3 dumps and 3 zig zags for a pancake with 2 Pesco EQ's. Building it for the swap meets


WOOOOOOOOOOW! That is SWEET! I've never seen a 1 pump with the dumps set up like that.....and in a '48 delivery:thumbsup: Thanks! Yeah, I won't change my 280 setup in the '59. But, whatever project comes up next, I'll definitely be doing a 1 pump.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FoxCustom said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOW! That is SWEET! I've never seen a 1 pump with the dumps set up like that.....and in a '48 delivery:thumbsup: Thanks! Yeah, I won't change my 280 setup in the '59. But, whatever project comes up next, I'll definitely be doing a 1 pump.


Hay if you get a min. Mike said to post up a picture of your set up. He would like to see it.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Nice car I would roll the crap out of it.


Thanks and that's what I built it 4. Undies look like shit. The paint job is far from show, and it's going to be driven hard. Working on a 41 rag that will get a lot of chrome and a nice under carriage laying rockers on the ground. Stock suspension no Mustang 2 or 4 linked rear end. That's how we do it :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks and that's what I built it 4. Undies look like shit. The paint job is far from show, and it's going to be driven hard. Working on a 41 rag that will get a lot of chrome and a nice under carriage laying rockers on the ground. Stock suspension no Mustang 2 or 4 linked rear end. That's how we do it :thumbsup:




:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE HERES THOSE OTHER 4 ADEX DUMPS :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

Here you go George and Mike!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

FoxCustom said:


> Here you go George and Mike!




:thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FoxCustom said:


> Here you go George and Mike!


Told Mike your only 20 he said. "Love that OG look, keep it up your going to go places if you keep building. Love seeing young blood throwing down wit the Air Craft"



TRUNKWORKS said:


> :thumbsup:


Mike wants you to relocate. Homies in LA will pay good money for a frame rap with no bondo.


----------



## implala66

:wave: just got this custom made oil tank filler cap/plug in the mail yesterday..................................


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED MIKE KEEP UR HEAD UP:angel:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

GEORGE CHECK OUT THE ADEL I POLISHED IT LAST NIGHT


BEFORE
















AFTER


----------



## FoxCustom

prewar_gm_access said:


> Told Mike your only 20 he said. "Love that OG look, keep it up your going to go places if you keep building. Love seeing young blood throwing down wit the Air Craft"
> 
> 
> 
> Mike wants you to relocate. Homies in LA will pay good money for a frame rap with no bondo.


Thanks George and Mike! This one has been fun so far, and I'm definitely NOT STOPPING! :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

FoxCustom said:


> Thanks George and Mike! This one has been fun so far, and I'm definitely NOT STOPPING! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Cain't wait to see the next one


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TRUNKWORKS said:


> GEORGE CHECK OUT THE ADEL I POLISHED IT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Put your new toy down  Get back on that frame, You have people watching it. :nicoderm: It does look good, got all of the nicks out. Cleaned up real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> WHATS UP MIKE HERES THOSE OTHER 4 ADEX DUMPS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> FoxCustom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go George and Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> implala66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: just got this custom made oil tank filler cap/plug in the mail yesterday..................................
> 
> 
> TRUNKWORKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE CHECK OUT THE ADEL I POLISHED IT LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mike wanted me to post up some stuff for sale. Hydro set ups 4 sale. Call or PM 4 pricing. Prices depend on components wanted with it like dumps, tanks, checks and slow down valves. Zig zags and Hydro-Aire #8s are not for sale unless they go with a set up. We will be posting up other dumps 4 sale. Thanks 4 looking. Mike is willing to plumb them up with aircraft fittings if needed.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Dumps 4 sale. I have them in groups of 4 but will separate if needed, Also showing them with cannon plugs, can sell with or without plugs. LMK what U need. The first dumps are Bendix next are the Adels and the last ones are Whittaker. I also have some Baby Adels "click clacks" and 3 #6 Hydro-Aires PM me with your needs. The dumps pictured are $60ea or $50ea when you get all 4. I'll be with Mike this weekend and will get more pics of his dumps and other stuff.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES THOSE DUMPS MIKE I GOT 4 SELL THERE ON THERE WAY BACK 2 U 2 PUT TOGETHER IM DOING MORE DETAIL 2 MINE THEN THERE BACK 2 U 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES THOSE DUMPS MIKE I GOT 4 SELL THERE ON THERE WAY BACK 2 U 2 PUT TOGETHER IM DOING MORE DETAIL 2 MINE THEN THERE BACK 2 U 2 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Mike Ishili, AKA "THE DUMP MAN" :yes:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TOP


----------



## THE ONE

to THE SOURCE call Mike when you get a chance.


----------



## baghdady

Mike you coming to Vegas?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

WHAT UP GEORGE


----------



## THE SOURCE

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TOP


thanks for the heads up.........been trying to ring the dude but always goes to voicemail


----------



## THE SOURCE

shit...that msg was for THE ONE


----------



## THE ONE

THE SOURCE said:


> shit...that msg was for THE ONE


Np


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

TTT, whats up Mike? Hope all is well bro.


George, CALL ME, remember, Im 3 time zones away and I go to bed around 8:30, lmao.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TATTOO-76 said:


> TTT, whats up Mike? Hope all is well bro.
> 
> Mike said thanks. Trying to make some shit happen
> 
> 
> George, CALL ME, remember, Im 3 time zones away and I go to bed around 8:30, lmao.


My bad. I see you on LIL in the wee hours of the morning. Your probably just getting up. Got a swap meat in the morning. I'll call after it :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Stopped by the shop Friday but you werent there.


----------



## 41bowtie

hey mike here is the pic


----------



## azmurh

Hey mike what up dropping to say hello Hey george call me up I need a few things thanks


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

Hey Mike I just returned you phone call. Get back me bro... will be up late today..


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 378437
> 
> 
> hey mike here is the pic


Hay Boogie this one looks sweet :thumbsup: 



azmurh said:


> Hey mike what up dropping to say hello Hey george call me up I need a few things thanks


Mike said what's up. The package is in the mail


----------



## implala66

what's going on Mike :thumbsup:, any pics of new setups that you are working on????




baghdady said:


> Mike you coming to Vegas?


still waiting on pics of the set up..................


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


> what's going on Mike :thumbsup:, any pics of new setups that you are working on????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on pics of the set up..................


Me 2  baghdady said he would post up pics soon. Yes Mike has got a few more he is woking on right now :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 378437
> 
> 
> hey mike here is the pic
> 
> 
> 
> prewar_gm_access said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Boogie this one looks sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> YEA GEORGE LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT BUT 4 OF THEM
Click to expand...


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Me 2  baghdady said he would post up pics soon. Yes Mike has got a few more he is woking on right now :thumbsup:


don't keep us in suspence, post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERE THE PUMP TRAY MIKE I STILL HAVE 2 PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT


Thats tight Coldblooded!!!!


----------



## implala66

What's going on Mike :wave:, how are the new set ups comming along??? George, here is the link to those motors you where telling me about, but you might have to register to see the pics.............................

http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=251.0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

implala66 said:


> What's going on Mike :wave:, how are the new set ups comming along??? George, here is the link to those motors you where telling me about, but you might have to register to see the pics.............................
> 
> http://squaredump.com/smf/index.php?topic=251.0


hno::wow::wow:hno:THOSE ARE GONNA CRAZY


----------



## FoxCustom

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Posting up stuff 4 sale. Dumps are $60 each with a cannon plug. $50 each if you get a 4 pack


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## serve_n_swerve

http://www.facebook.com/video/editv...342880250067&set=vb.1191789291&type=2&theater


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Hey Mike, thanks again.


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


>


:tears::tears:


----------



## serve_n_swerve




----------



## serve_n_swerve




----------



## prewar_gm_access

serve_n_swerve said:


>


I want a pair. I have some good tradable's, check your PM


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

serve_n_swerve said:


> prewar_gm_access said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a pair. I have some good tradable's, check your PM
> 
> 
> MANN THOSE ARE NICE!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 41bowtie

prewar_gm_access said:


> I want a pair. I have some good tradable's, check your PM


I had some 2 months ago.

:wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

hey mike here is that pic we where talking about.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TO THE TOP


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> View attachment 391672
> 
> 
> hey mike here is that pic we where talking about.


Mike said he will take a dozen. I mite want 2 at that price. Thanks for looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

baghdady;10824942
said:


> baghdady;10824949
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OLD COLOR 4 MIKE :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

baghdady said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE OLD PIS 4 MIKE PURE TALENT CANT GET ENOUGH :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## prewar_gm_access

6ix5iveIMP said:


> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you see what hes done to this one :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE OLD PIS 4 MIKE PURE TALENT CANT GET ENOUGH :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave:


prewar_gm_access said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE PUMP HEADS R FINISHED MIKE JUST SOME MORE DETAIL


----------



## Airborne

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE PUMP HEADS R FINISHED MIKE JUST SOME MORE DETAIL


jeebus!


----------



## 1229

heres a little better pic i took.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres a little better pic i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMMMM IT :shocked: I LIKE THAT PIC BETTER JASON U DID A GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

Whats up Mike


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres a little better pic i took.


Oooooh! :boink:


----------



## TKeeby79

TATTOO-76 said:


> Whats up Mike


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres a little better pic i took.


can't wait to see what Mike is going to do with them ....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

From Mike and I, Happy Turkey Day. Hopen your having a good one. If your in the area drop off a plate and wish Mike a good one. Later


----------



## TOPFAN

TATTOO-76 said:


> heres a little better pic i took.


 Those look real nice, great job!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TOPFAN said:


> Those look real nice, great job!


Are you lowriding on 2 wheels now :nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN

Yeah man, Im hooked again! it has been awhile since I owned my last bike....






I been on the scooter a lot! LOL!


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> Yeah man, Im hooked again! it has been awhile since I owned my last bike....
> View attachment 399046
> I been on the scooter a lot! LOL!


nice bike Abel, Mike tell George to post more pics of your corrent work in progress........................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

TOPFAN said:


> Yeah man, Im hooked again! it has been awhile since I owned my last bike....
> View attachment 399046
> I been on the scooter a lot! LOL!


damn bro you got your garage hooked up with nice floors an tables.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

41bowtie said:


> damn bro you got your garage hooked up with nice floors an tables.


Ya, I had to do a double take. That's his house. I can't say shit. I built 2 bikes in my old house. A 1946 Knuckhead and a 1960 Panhead, The panhead was the finest piece of furniture I had for 3 years. Ya he is turning into Biker trash. LOL Next time you see him he'll have a long gray beard and dirty Levis :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Ya, I had to do a double take. That's his house. I can't say shit. I built 2 bikes in my old house. A 1946 Knuckhead and a 1960 Panhead, The panhead was the finest piece of furniture I had for 3 years. Ya he is turning into Biker trash. LOL Next time you see him he'll have a long gray beard and dirty Levis :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT


----------



## rag61

TOPFAN said:


> Yeah man, Im hooked again! it has been awhile since I owned my last bike....
> View attachment 399046
> I been on the scooter a lot! LOL!


Nice able!!!! I miss mine!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

Whats up Johnny!?


----------



## TOPFAN

prewar_gm_access said:


> Ya, I had to do a double take. That's his house. I can't say shit. I built 2 bikes in my old house. A 1946 Knuckhead and a 1960 Panhead, The panhead was the finest piece of furniture I had for 3 years. Ya he is turning into Biker trash. LOL Next time you see him he'll have a long gray beard and dirty Levis :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


LMFAO!!! It is a sickness!!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TOPFAN said:


> LMFAO!!! It is a sickness!!!


Yes I know :yes: I suffer from the same disease


----------



## implala66

TOPFAN said:


> LMFAO!!! It is a sickness!!!


"A Toda Maquina", nice avatar ..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


> "A Toda Maquina", nice avatar ..................... :thumbsup:





TOPFAN said:


> LMFAO!!! It is a sickness!!!


There are still old Harley police bikes in Mexico. I got 2 that came out of Mexico, a 1939 and a 1946 old cop bikes. Tell your people. I'll pay a finders fee :nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN

I would love to have that one in my avatar...Its a 1951 Police Special...


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> There are still old Harley police bikes in Mexico. I got 2 that came out of Mexico, a 1939 and a 1946 old cop bikes. Tell your people. I'll pay a finders fee :nicoderm:


I never seen one that old on the other side of the border, however Harley and bikes in general have became a big thing in Mexico, my guess would be to look in the big cities......................


----------



## MR.LAC

41bowtie said:


> damn bro you got your garage hooked up with nice floors an tables.


Mr. A.G i ment Mr. A.C.. good looking out on the motors! -Mike Ishiki


----------



## MR.LAC

Jaime-ViejitosNM said:


> dont sweat it homie,im not going to post your pics. :biggrin:


Damn carnal I rocked your dumps up! give me a call.. -Mike Ishiki


----------



## Black86Cutty

wats up mike heres the aircraft parts my dad was telling you about


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE HERES A PIC I GOT FROM ANDY


----------



## 1229




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES SOME PICS I FOUND ON POST UR RIDES MIKE


----------



## prewar_gm_access

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES SOME PICS I FOUND ON POST UR RIDES MIKE


That is a bad ass 59. Homie got down with that build. Mike I'll get back to you with those parts.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 388355
> 
> Hey Mike, thanks again.


Sorry it took so long. Mike has those pump heads you wanted


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Not a problem, good doing business with you. 

Mike

Putting the car back on the frame soon.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 1229

Merry Christmas Mike


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120833970585?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## implala66

what's up Mike :wave:


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## implala66

:inout:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS 4 THE PIC MIKE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Mr Impala

mike i need a match to this one.


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS 4 THE PIC MIKE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup:CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW MIKE IS GONNA KILL EM WHEN ITS ALL SAID AND DONE


----------



## baghdady

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS 4 THE PIC MIKE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:



BAD ASS!! :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

baghdady said:


> BAD ASS!! :h5:


 IM TRYING 2 CATCH UP 2 U I STILL CANT BELIVE HOW CLEAN SICK UR SET UP CAME OUT I MUST SAY ITS ON TOP THANKS 4 THE PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## prewar_gm_access

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT



:thumbsdown:


----------



## FoxCustom

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS 4 THE PIC MIKE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


NICE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

prewar_gm_access said:


> :thumbsdown:


:dunno::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## THE SOURCE

HEY WHATS UP MIKE AND PREWAR GM HOPE U DUDES ARE GOOD.....peace.


----------



## 1229

THE SOURCE said:


> HEY WHATS UP MIKE AND PREWAR GM HOPE U DUDES ARE GOOD.....peace.



that is one beautiful 57


----------



## low4ever

THE SOURCE said:


> HEY WHATS UP MIKE AND PREWAR GM HOPE U DUDES ARE GOOD.....peace.


Ain't it tho?:werd:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Hi Mike is it true people from NorCal have to send their setups to LA to get built?? Thanks


----------



## Pescos Inc.

KING OF PEARL said:


> Hi Mike is it true people from NorCal have to send their setups to LA to get built?? Thanks


Not True KOP. Rollinaround built his own setup.


----------



## ROLLINGAROUND

Pescos Inc. said:


> Not True KOP. Rollinaround built his own setup.


I sure did. People clowned on me , but at least I built my own shit.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

I would like to put my foot up your ass. :buttkick: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:






ROLLINGAROUND said:


> I sure did. People clowned on me , but at least I built my own shit.


----------



## FoxCustom

THE SOURCE said:


> HEY WHATS UP MIKE AND PREWAR GM HOPE U DUDES ARE GOOD.....peace.


:worship:


----------



## implala66

baghdady said:


> BAD ASS!! :h5:


pics of your set up, please........................


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## imgntnschgo

BUMP....


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Just got home Mike. I'll post up some pics of the stuff I just got. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MR.LAC;15231803
said:


> :thumbsup::wow: T T T


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

MR.LAC said:


> NICE!!!!


----------



## THEBOXX

i have a couple Q's,, i have 2 dumps one for the front and one for the rear, where would be the best for the EQ or does it really matter, and does the hoses coming out of the EQ have to be equal lengths??? thanks


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mike

Thanks again.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

serve_n_swerve said:


> Mike
> 
> Thanks again.


Here are the pics you wanted Mike.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice set up


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

NICE PICS:run:


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12088010051...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Mr Buckworth

HustlerSpank said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12088010051...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


This is an honest man's topic. Ripoffs like you are not welcome.


----------



## HustlerSpank

Mr Buckworth said:


> This is an honest man's topic. Ripoffs like you are not welcome.


Let me tell you something if you think you know me or anything true about me then you do NOT know the issue I had with one customer but that is between me and him and it is none of your business. I have taken responsibility for my part in the situation and there is nothing more I can do then that when not given the chance. If you want to talk then whats your real name? Mine is Spanky or Caesar and everyone on here knows me and I have no reason to hide behind a screen name or my past business dealings. I deal with plenty of people on here and have never had an issue besides once and if you ask me that is a really good track record. Don't disrespect this topic or my business by spreading false rumors about something you know nothing about and if you have questions that need clarified let me know I would be more than happy to put your mind at rest.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62

What's up Mike. :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT


----------



## Mr Buckworth

HustlerSpank said:


> Let me tell you something if you think you know me or anything true about me then you do NOT know the issue I had with one customer but that is between me and him and it is none of your business. I have taken responsibility for my part in the situation and there is nothing more I can do then that when not given the chance. If you want to talk then whats your real name? Mine is Spanky or Caesar and everyone on here knows me and I have no reason to hide behind a screen name or my past business dealings. I deal with plenty of people on here and have never had an issue besides once and if you ask me that is a really good track record. Don't disrespect this topic or my business by spreading false rumors about something you know nothing about and if you have questions that need clarified let me know I would be more than happy to put your mind at rest.


----------



## 73loukat

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T MIKE :thumbsup:


 Mike,thanks for putting these dumps back together :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Here you go Mike this is what I have on the 58 booty kit. LMK I'm sending pics of the #16 BIG GREEN. $500


----------



## prewar_gm_access

prewar_gm_access said:


> Here you go Mike this is what I have on the 58 booty kit. LMK I'm sending pics of the #16 BIG GREEN. $500



Sorry Mike, Idon't know how I forgot these


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone got a number on mike his cels been off since saturday


----------



## firme64impala

TTT for Mike


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## FoxCustom

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T MIKE :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

Q-vo Mike :wave:


----------



## 73loukat

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T MIKE :thumbsup:


Mike,thanks for putting my dumps back together.They look good :thumbsup:


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

It's the start some flaws will have to be worked on the tank.............


----------



## 1229

implala66 said:


> It's the start some flaws will have to be worked on the tank.............


damn bro, i could have sold you a FLAWLESS tank.


----------



## Mr Impala

TATTOO-76 said:


> damn bro, i could have sold you a FLAWLESS tank.


i need a flawless tank do you have one ready to go?


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> damn bro, i could have sold you a FLAWLESS tank.


I know, but all I had to do is buy the material, couldn't afford the price you gave me............


----------



## 41bowtie

implala66 said:


> It's the start some flaws will have to be worked on the tank.............


damn homie im building a set-up very similar. :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> damn homie im building a set-up very similar. :thumbsup:


thanks, can't wait to see the pics of your set up Albert :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mr Impala said:


> i need a flawless tank do you have one ready to go?


Still need slowdowns?


----------



## Mr Impala

i think i have the ones i need my boys supposed to drop off some to mike and see if we can make em work bu thanks


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mr Impala said:


> i think i have the ones i need my boys supposed to drop off some to mike and see if we can make em work bu thanks


Do you still have your Adel square?


----------



## PINKY

Mr Impala said:


> i think i have the ones i need my boys supposed to drop off some to mike and see if we can make em work bu thanks


Yup he is, I heard by Friday cause mikes kinda busy


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

MIKE! I hope all is well. Gonna get at you soon brother.


----------



## Mr Impala

prewar_gm_access said:


> Do you still have your Adel square?


never had one, i use adex, but i do have an adel straight!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Does mike still have the same phone number?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TOP


----------



## Mr Impala

if you shake the trees enough things will fall down!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mr Impala said:


> if you shake the trees enough things will fall down!
> View attachment 470039


Shit my Zig Zag tree is wilting.  Looking good cain't wait to see it go together


----------



## Mr Impala

me neither i need to get mike a case of monster and a pack of 5 hour energys!


----------



## MR.LAC

Mr Impala said:


> me neither i need to get mike a case of monster and a pack of 5 hour energys!


lol.. I got him hooked..


----------



## implala66

Mr Impala said:


> if you shake the trees enough things will fall down!
> View attachment 470039


Shake that tree one more time, I need a pair even if they are m/m


----------



## prewar_gm_access

implala66 said:


> Shake that tree one more time, I need a pair even if they are m/m


I found you a pair :thumbsup: Give me a call


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> I found you a pair :thumbsup: Give me a call


called no one answered, will keep on trying, here are the pics of the filters................


----------



## sj_sharx4

KING OF PEARL said:


> Hi Mike is it true people from NorCal have to send their setups to LA to get built?? Thanks


Hi King of pearls is it true people from florida can only build donks and not lowriders other than freddy at bowtie south? What was the purpose of your question? Mine was to insult you whole state 

There is no doubt that Mike is the best in the game and there are people from everywhere sending their setups to get built by him.just dont get why someone in florida would care


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mike thanks for stopping by today and reminescing of the good ole days, like the LA riots.


----------



## ALTERED ONES

mike i need a GEAR FOR MY PISTION PUMP...CALL ME 626-675-3536 DAVID,,,THANKS


----------



## GT~PLATING

What is this


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP MIKE HOWS EVERYTHIN GOING T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

Hey Mike/ George 
Big shout out from Australia.....


----------



## implala66

hey Mike thanks for the zigzags..................... :h5:


----------



## 41bowtie

wazzapenning mike? :wave:


----------



## firme64impala

Bump for the homie Mike. I'll see you next weekend.


----------



## HustlerSpank

wass up mike i got the new # thanks homie .


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

HERE U GO MIKE


----------



## baghdady

Where you at Mike call me. Or text me your new number


----------



## implala66

gathering parts for setup #2, also picked up a few spares











George any word on the filters????????????




implala66 said:


> called no one answered, will keep on trying, here are the pics of the filters................


----------



## THE ONE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here u go mike. lets make a deal!!!


----------



## THE ONE

TTT


----------



## firme64impala

How you been Mike?


----------



## IMGNTS64SS

41 BOWTIE HEARED YOU GOT SOME GOODIES


----------



## implala66

:inout:​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


----------



## Mr Impala

nice eemcos in the background


----------



## Jack Bauer

Mr Impala said:


> nice eemcos in the background


Meh.....


----------



## firme64impala

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

*NOS Republic 90 degree slowdowns 1/4 pipe
**







*


----------



## THE SOURCE

Hi mike this is rick from Australia I'm in LA for the next ten days can I get your cell number so I can hook up with you or can any riders out there help me out with getting in contact with mike.....and andy from adex if anyone has his
Number that would be great......thanks everyone.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

THE SOURCE said:


> Hi mike this is rick from Australia I'm in LA for the next ten days can I get your cell number so I can hook up with you or can any riders out there help me out with getting in contact with mike.....and andy from adex if anyone has his
> Number that would be great......thanks everyone.


Check your PM :thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE

uffin:


----------



## THE SOURCE

prewar_gm_access said:


> Check your PM :thumbsup:


Hi George I checked it nothing there


----------



## MR.LAC

THE SOURCE said:


> Hi George I checked it nothing there


Pm sent!


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## dogbonekustoms

implala66 said:


> ..... here are the pics of the filters....


How much do these filters go for? And how hard are they to come by in 3/8?
And thanx.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

sorry, thought they'd showd up. I mean these:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TOP


----------



## baghdady

Mike call me asap please


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

T T T


----------



## Hydros

GT~PLATING said:


> What is this


Just an over priced common part that was sold by Palleys for $8.00, People might say it's something special or a "must have" part to look OE. Any common #6 or #8 aircraft slow down, or shut off valve will do. No need to copy other setups. 
Those that have been there know it's just one of many different slows made. Not a thing special about it. Except I believe this is the type that pressure helps keep the valve closed.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hydros said:


> Just an over priced common part that was sold by Palleys for $8.00, People might say it's something special or a "must have" part to look OE. Any common #6 or #8 aircraft slow down, or shut off valve will do. No need to copy other setups.
> Those that have been there know it's just one of many different slows made. Not a thing special about it. Except I believe this is the type that pressure helps keep the valve closed.


Hay Tony, you little weasel nobody cares what you think. Why don't you go crawl back into the hole you slithered out of. I haven't told what you did to me and you don't want to go there. Go make trouble on the other threads and don't bring you stupid opinions here.


----------



## 1229

prewar_gm_access said:


> Hay Tony, you little weasel nobody cares what you think. Why don't you go crawl back into the hole you slithered out of. I haven't told what you did to me and you don't want to go there. Go make trouble on the other threads and don't bring you stupid opinions here.



whats up George?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TATTOO-76 said:


> whats up George?


Just trying to build a couple of cars and trying to make a buck in this jacked up economy. Should have stuck with building Harleys. Looks like your keeping busy with the pump and motor restoration. Are you going to be selling and pump overhauling kits anytime soon?


----------



## 1229

prewar_gm_access said:


> Just trying to build a couple of cars and trying to make a buck in this jacked up economy. Should have stuck with building Harleys. Looks like your keeping busy with the pump and motor restoration. Are you going to be selling and pump overhauling kits anytime soon?


yes sir, i will have the rebuild kits finished sometime, im putting a few kits together because i know some guys are trying to make it to shows, but i plan on having at least 100 of each pump kit and a handful of Pesco and Bendix EQ rebuild kits in the somewhat near future.



building Harleys is always great too, until a guy shows up wanting work done, wearing panama jack shorts and sandals and keeps talking about how f'ing cool his ski boat is and doesnt understand why you dont give a shit about his ski boat. :rofl:


----------



## Badass93

today i have finished my aircraft setup not a full aircraft(because there is some china fittings:dunno but i like it.
some parts like slow downs,baby adels are from george(cool seller).
some pics:


----------



## westcoasting

Badass u got hussle and flow keep posting more pic. If u can


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TATTOO-76 said:


> .......
> 
> building Harleys is always great too, until a guy shows up wanting work done, wearing panama jack shorts and sandals and keeps talking about how f'ing cool his ski boat is and doesnt understand why you dont give a shit about his ski boat. :rofl:


LOLZ :rofl:
funny shit man. True thou


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Badass93 said:


> today i have finished my aircraft setup not a full aircraft(because there is some china fittings:dunno but i like it.
> some parts like slow downs,baby adels are from george(cool seller).
> some pics:



Wow you got down :thumbsup: Is this your first build? Fittings are fittings Most all of the steel and stainless fittings are now made over seas. Sad but true. Look at the USA Olympics uniforms were made in China. What a shame. There are a lot of surplus stores in the LA area where you can still find old USA made fittings. I noticed a lot of people stopped posting picks when a few LIL members started clowning people over china fittings and period correct components when they were running oil catch jars, oil sight glasses and even monster green dumps. I say build what you like and don't clown others for what they like. I really miss seeing air craft builds from newbies and veteran builders. I like it. Love to see more pictures.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

looks proper man. Black n chrome is a killer combo. 
I like the tank caps, with what looks like some absorbent thingy around it.
What car/truck is it goin in? If u dont mind me askin.


----------



## lowbird

Badass93 said:


> today i have finished my aircraft setup not a full aircraft(because there is some china fittings:dunno but i like it.
> some parts like slow downs,baby adels are from george(cool seller).
> some pics:


WOW! Thats really nice, so simple looking and easy on the eyes!


----------



## Badass93

prewar_gm_access said:


> Wow you got down :thumbsup: Is this your first build? Fittings are fittings Most all of the steel and stainless fittings are now made over seas. Sad but true. Look at the USA Olympics uniforms were made in China. What a shame. There are a lot of surplus stores in the LA area where you can still find old USA made fittings. I noticed a lot of people stopped posting picks when a few LIL members started clowning people over china fittings and period correct components when they were running oil catch jars, oil sight glasses and even monster green dumps. I say build what you like and don't clown others for what they like. I really miss seeing air craft builds from newbies and veteran builders. I like it. Love to see more pictures.


I like your comment george and all guys who take the time to do it!
It's my second setup i have build my first setup on my bicycle...lmfao! but a good way to understand how hydraulic system work.











dogbonekustoms said:


> looks proper man. Black n chrome is a killer combo.
> I like the tank caps, with what looks like some absorbent thingy around it.
> What car/truck is it goin in? If u dont mind me askin.


This setup is going to join my chevy 39 master deluxe at the august end. 
I dislike the 2 seals around the tank caps i think to build 2 small brass parts with a cool design.








right! i prefer black and chrome setup because its difficult to see clearly all the aircraft parts on a full chrome setup.
i prefer to see the pump heads when i open my trunk because they have a crazy design!this is why i do that.

a guy on chevybombs say me its better to go with 2 dumps just for rear cylinders cause of fluid transfer when going to corners.
what are you think?its a dangerous way?


----------



## Pescos Inc.

prewar_gm_access said:


> Wow you got down :thumbsup: Is this your first build? Fittings are fittings Most all of the steel and stainless fittings are now made over seas. Sad but true. Look at the USA Olympics uniforms were made in China. What a shame. There are a lot of surplus stores in the LA area where you can still find old USA made fittings. I noticed a lot of people stopped posting picks when a few LIL members started clowning people over china fittings and period correct components when they were running oil catch jars, oil sight glasses and even monster green dumps. I say build what you like and don't clown others for what they like. I really miss seeing air craft builds from newbies and veteran builders. I like it. Love to see more pictures.


Those mean boys :tears::tears:


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Pescos Inc. said:


> Those mean boys :tears::tears:


I agree. Too many people passing off #12 Hydro-Aires and #12 AN Republics as aircraft. Imagine that? :dunno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

TATTOO-76 said:


> yes sir, i will have the rebuild kits finished sometime, im putting a few kits together because i know some guys are trying to make it to shows, but i plan on having at least 100 of each pump kit and a handful of Pesco and Bendix EQ rebuild kits in the somewhat near future.


Thanks for those custom motor and pump tags for the ROOSTERS. I guess that will be the only thing unauthentic, since all the fittings will be US made. :facepalm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

hey, badass93 are you frm Europe? Im on a phone so cant see details.
Agree on keepin the motors og, the details are too nice to cover up, as a matter of fact i really like all og aircraft stuff, with store labels n everything, but that is an obsession i suppose. The chevy is nice btw.
Now to the bike. What is that minipump out of? Convertible top? Im plannin on a trike build, wanted to bag it as i have some spare air parts, but lately ive been thinkin juice as i have spare hydro parts too  ...we'll see.
So where ya from? Im from Italy btw.


----------



## Badass93

dogbonekustoms said:


> hey, badass93 are you frm Europe? Im on a phone so cant see details.
> Agree on keepin the motors og, the details are too nice to cover up, as a matter of fact i really like all og aircraft stuff, with store labels n everything, but that is an obsession i suppose. The chevy is nice btw.
> Now to the bike. What is that minipump out of? Convertible top? Im plannin on a trike build, wanted to bag it as i have some spare air parts, but lately ive been thinkin juice as i have spare hydro parts too  ...we'll see.
> So where ya from? Im from Italy btw.


look my avatar!
take a hydraulic minipump from a convertible 70/80's european car or other...^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9iCM60vBqY


----------



## dogbonekustoms

yeah, thought it was from a vert top. Real clean work too. Do you have a link to more pics of it?
Im on a mobile, details n avatar dont show, if i go standard the phone crash. 

Sorry for gettin O/T everyone.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Badass93 said:


> I like your comment george and all guys who take the time to do it!
> It's my second setup i have build my first setup on my bicycle...lmfao! but a good way to understand how hydraulic system work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is going to join my chevy 39 master deluxe at the august end.
> I dislike the 2 seals around the tank caps i think to build 2 small brass parts with a cool design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right! i prefer black and chrome setup because its difficult to see clearly all the aircraft parts on a full chrome setup.
> i prefer to see the pump heads when i open my trunk because they have a crazy design!this is why i do that.
> 
> a guy on chevybombs say me its better to go with 2 dumps just for rear cylinders cause of fluid transfer when going to corners.
> what are you think?its a dangerous way?


Love the 1939 Chevy, Godfather of the bombs IMO. I'm building one to sell. He is right. An extra dump to the rear will keep the fluid from transferring from side to side. If you make a left turn your ride would lean to the right. The other thing you can do is run an EQ to the front or rear. Back in the day if you only had 2 dumps, after turning a corner, you would lay the car down and back up to level it out. We were talking about that the other day and my friend said whip the steering wheel the other direction would also level it back out. Hope this helps. Thanks again for posting pictures


----------



## baghdady

Where you at Mike? Can you call a brother, I cant reach you :nosad:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

yeah, fluid, or air for that matter, transfer is a shitty problem. Can be overrided with sway bars, but i doubt 39s came with it.
Lookin at how clean that set up is the way it is i think an eq is the way to go, althou i understand thry are pricy nowadays.


----------



## Badass93

thank you george for the good advice about the EQ.
where i can see some pics of your chevy 1941? because i know only 2 pics & a youtube video.
2 more pics of shotguns :


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thats a nice ass picture.
Are you mounting them on that ''old school'' rack


----------



## abelblack65

Very nice setup Badass93


----------



## Badass93

dogbonekustoms said:


> Thats a nice ass picture.
> Are you mounting them on that ''old school'' rack


maybe...lmfao!
so to give an answer im from Paris,France.

Thanks abel.

vincent.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

dogbonekustoms said:


> Thats a nice ass picture.
> Are you mounting them on that ''old school'' rack


Vince show us your set up. I was checking it out on Edmounds thread. I like :thumbsup: It's nice and different.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

really? Thank you. Its far from being done the way i want it but at least is up n runnin


----------



## implala66




----------



## JustRite

:inout:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Tryin to figure what is that dump on the Westbarrio bicycle. Kool lookin vintage piece for sure, but what is it?


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mike

It's been a minute I hope all is well. Thank you again for the slow down, it found it's way onto my setup...my fuel setup. If your in the neighborhood please give me a call.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

That intake is WOW. If the rest of the car is to the same level....


----------



## imgntnschgo

where is ishiki's shop located...we'll be in l.a. for the show....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

serve_n_swerve said:


> Mike
> 
> 
> View attachment 528288
> 
> 
> 
> :run:


----------



## imgntnschgo

can someone help out with phone number of ishiki's shop or address...trying to get my whittakers rebuilt....


----------



## A&R

imgntnschgo said:


> can someone help out with phone number of ishiki's shop or address...trying to get my whittakers rebuilt....


 bernie get ahold of al bowtie 41 he should know i have it but i have to find it


----------



## imgntnschgo

A&R said:


> bernie get ahold of al bowtie 41 he should know i have it but i have to find it


thanks rob....


----------



## Emanuel2364

WHATS UP MIKE, ITS RICK FROM PENNSYLVANIA,GIVE ME CALL BACK I LOST ALL THE PHONE NUMBER


----------



## baghdady

My car is not making it to Vegas this year and its not fair to keep it locked up anymore. Mike got down on this setup. So i am posting a few so folks can see how he gets down


----------



## baghdady

This one is for you Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

baghdady said:


> View attachment 531846
> 
> 
> View attachment 531848
> 
> 
> View attachment 531849
> 
> 
> View attachment 531850
> 
> 
> View attachment 531851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for you Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 531853


seen these pics a hundred times and they never get old. Beautiful setup, glad you FINALLY posted them.


----------



## abelblack65

Wholly phuck...shit looks bananas!

Ur a lucky man baghdady to have a setup by mike. Top-Notch homie.


----------



## baghdady

Jack Bauer said:


> seen these pics a hundred times and they never get old. Beautiful setup, glad you FINALLY posted them.


:h5: Had to show off Mikes work. I am going to post some more


----------



## REYXTC

WOW thats a badass setup!!!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Thanks baghdady. This has been a long time coming. Hope to see more set ups posted. Both Mike and I miss seeing set ups built and even older pics. I know "Justright" is woking on one. Come on Robert lets see it. 




baghdady said:


> My car is not making it to Vegas this year and its not fair to keep it locked up anymore. Mike got down on this setup. So i am posting a few so folks can see how he gets down


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks baghdady. This has been a long time coming. Hope to see more set ups posted. Both Mike and I miss seeing set ups built and even older pics. I know "Justright" is woking on one. Come on Robert lets see it.


I'LL HAVE NEW PICS TOMORROW


----------



## baghdady

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks baghdady. This has been a long time coming. Hope to see more set ups posted. Both Mike and I miss seeing set ups built and even older pics. I know "Justright" is woking on one. Come on Robert lets see it.


Thank you George!! I got a few more to post up. 


























The color that shows up depends on the lighting and the camera. 


This is when I got my present :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

baghdady said:


> :h5: Had to show off Mikes work. I am going to post some more


Mike is one hell of a guy for sure. He is one reason why I am doing what I do now. Long story short, after I had gotten out of this stuff all together for a few years and was thinking about getting back into it, Mike is one of the people who talked me back into this. Im glad he did!!!!!

Mr Daddy, you have one badass setup on your hands, use it wisely, lol.


----------



## implala66

baghdady said:


> :h5: Had to show off Mikes work. I am going to post some more



beatiful set up good job Mike can wait to see the other set ups you are working on...........

bahdady use www.tinypic.com to upload you pics................


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks baghdady. This has been a long time coming. Hope to see more set ups posted. Both Mike and I miss seeing set ups built and even older pics. I know "Justright" is woking on one. Come on Robert lets see it.


what's going on George :wave: was busy finding this KO's, just need to find a good used set of zenith super swepts and then both set ups will be next................


----------



## JustRite

REYXTC said:


> WOW thats a badass setup!!!


X hella


----------



## JustRite

baghdady said:


> Thank you George!! I got a few more to post up.
> 
> View attachment 531991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531992
> 
> 
> View attachment 531993
> 
> 
> The color that shows up depends on the lighting and the camera.
> 
> 
> This is when I got my present :cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 531994


:shocked:


----------



## JustRite

prewar_gm_access said:


> Thanks baghdady. This has been a long time coming. Hope to see more set ups posted. Both Mike and I miss seeing set ups built and even older pics. I know "Justright" is woking on one. Come on Robert lets see it.


Sup George...heard you were in for some repairs,glad to see you doin good! Johnny been tossin' a few pics here and there...he should be rappin' it all up today/tomorrow uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

baghdady said:


> Thank you George!! I got a few more to post up.
> 
> View attachment 531991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531992
> 
> 
> View attachment 531993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531994
> 
> 
> 
> mike hit this 1 out the park  mike u killing them :machinegun:very clean detail work :run: ur set up is bad ass danny :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

TATTOO-76 said:


> Mike is one hell of a guy for sure. He is one reason why I am doing what I do now. Long story short, after I had gotten out of this stuff all together for a few years and was thinking about getting back into it, Mike is one of the people who talked me back into this. Im glad he did!!!!!
> 
> Mr Daddy, you have one badass setup on your hands, use it wisely, lol.



Mr Too Mike text me a picture of a set up you just finished. Mike was very impressed. Hard to see on my phone. Mike wanted to know if you would post up some pics when you get a min.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

baghdady said:


> View attachment 531846
> 
> 
> View attachment 531848
> 
> 
> View attachment 531849
> 
> 
> View attachment 531850
> 
> 
> View attachment 531851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for you Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 531853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you George!! I got a few more to post up.
> 
> View attachment 531991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531992
> 
> 
> View attachment 531993
> 
> 
> The color that shows up depends on the lighting and the camera.
> 
> 
> This is when I got my present :cheesy:
> 
> View attachment 531994
> 
> 
> DAMMMM IT BADD ASS SET UP :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## THE SOURCE

baghdady said:


> View attachment 531846
> 
> 
> View attachment 531848
> 
> 
> View attachment 531849
> 
> 
> View attachment 531850
> 
> 
> View attachment 531851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for you Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 531853





THIS IS KILLER MIKE ...... I LOVE IT.......PEACE.


----------



## baghdady

TATTOO-76 said:


> Mike is one hell of a guy for sure. He is one reason why I am doing what I do now. Long story short, after I had gotten out of this stuff all together for a few years and was thinking about getting back into it, Mike is one of the people who talked me back into this. Im glad he did!!!!!
> 
> Mr Daddy, you have one badass setup on your hands, use it wisely, lol.


:roflmao: You the man Mr. TOO :h5:


----------



## baghdady

6ix5iveIMP said:


> baghdady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you George!! I got a few more to post up.
> 
> View attachment 531991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531992
> 
> 
> View attachment 531993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 531994
> 
> 
> 
> mike hit this 1 out the park  mike u killing them :machinegun:very clean detail work :run: ur set up is bad ass danny :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, I cant wait to see yours finished :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prewar_gm_access said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Too Mike text me a picture of a set up you just finished. Mike was very impressed. Hard to see on my phone. Mike wanted to know if you would post up some pics when you get a min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt know it was finished :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## dogbonekustoms

Daddy man, now i see exactley what it is, and i think its even more beautiful. Waitin on Tattoo pics.


----------



## baghdady

Mr Impala said:


>


Badass tank


----------



## low4ever

dogbonekustoms said:


> Daddy man, now i see exactley what it is, and i think its even more beautiful. Waitin on Tattoo pics.


Like Mr Mike, Tattoo76 has a talent that needs to shine. Alot of us know about his knowledge but his artistic mind is something amazing. I can't wait until he releases some of the damn pics lol. These guys have a serious eye for little​ details.


----------



## JustRite

low4ever said:


> Like Mr Mike, Tattoo76 has a talent that needs to shine. Alot of us know about his knowledge but his artistic mind is something amazing. I can't wait until he releases some of the damn pics lol. These guys have a serious eye for little​ details.


and you should see his packaging :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

JustRite said:


> and you should see his package :cheesy:


:sprint:


----------



## JustRite

TATTOO-76 said:


> :sprint:


:run:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

View attachment 531848









This picture really brings back some good memories. Seems like a decade ago. I never dreamed that someone could take a bunch of old parts and make a Picasso out of them. You defiantly have one of a kind. I have watched Mike and he wont use the same ideas twice. I know your paint was shot at lest 3 times. If Mike's name is on it, it has to super clean. Anyone looking for a set up or parts like the ones in the picture, get with me. Can't give you the same deal as Danny. Unless you made a simaler sacrafice like laying in a trench throwing your life down for our country. After loosing a good friend laying in a hospital in the desert on the other side of the world. And then 4 tours later. Don't mean to put your laundry out there homie but I can't thank you enough. I remember when Mike and I first met you on LIL. 9/11 was fresh on the minds of Americans and here is a home boy in Baghdad putting his life on the line for our country. Mike told me lets give him 4 # 8 check valves for a starter kit. That's how this build started. Can't wait to see the car done. A lot of the newbies don't know what the "The Fallin Ones" is all about. Lets get it done Homie.


----------



## baghdady

Brought a tear to my eyes George. Its been a long time coming. You and Mike reached out to me and I can't thank you enough. I was merely the recipient you and Mike brought it to life. Cant wait for you to see it in the car


----------



## 1229

prewar_gm_access said:


> View attachment 531848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture really brings back some good memories. Seems like a decade ago. I never dreamed that someone could take a bunch of old parts and make a Picasso out of them. You defiantly have one of a kind. I have watched Mike and he wont use the same ideas twice. I know your paint was shot at lest 3 times. If Mike's name is on it, it has to super clean. Anyone looking for a set up or parts like the ones in the picture, get with me. Can't give you the same deal as Danny. Unless you made a simaler sacrafice like laying in a trench throwing your life down for our country. After loosing a good friend laying in a hospital in the desert on the other side of the world. And then 4 tours later. Don't mean to put your laundry out there homie but I can't thank you enough. I remember when Mike and I first met you on LIL. 9/11 was fresh on the minds of Americans and here is a home boy in Baghdad putting his life on the line for our country. Mike told me lets give him 4 # 8 check valves for a starter kit. That's how this build started. Can't wait to see the car done. A lot of the newbies don't know what the "The Fallin Ones" is all about. Lets get it done Homie.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

Very well said George, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badass93

suup george,
my 39 chevy is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
frontend is on aircraft hydraulics, rear end very soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mike it's Frank, please call me when you get a moment.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Badass93 said:


> suup george,
> my 39 chevy is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> frontend is on aircraft hydraulics, rear end very soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That's the shit. :yes: Bombs and Pescos go together like apple pie and ice cream. :thumbsup: I can see your big shit eating grin from here. Tell me the truth, your probably like a little kid on Christmas Day. Can't wait to play with your new toy. It's all down hill now. The rear should go smooth. Are you going to do the bridge or step downs. I did both. Smooth ride. 1939's are hard. the back seat gets in the way. Let me know if you need some help. I have seen 1939's with the cylinders ran outside between the fender wall and tire with accumulators. Can't wait to see it finished. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Originally Posted by *Mr Impala*











baghdady said:


> Badass tank


X 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

abelblack65 said:


> Very well said George, thanks for sharing.


OK Homie lets see yours. Adam from Chi Town said your ride snatches up real good for Pescos. I know you haven't posted any pictures on Mikes thread. Thanks in advance. I'll dig up some old pics myself. I know we have some newbies that would like it.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

prewar_gm_access said:


> That's the shit. :yes: Bombs and Pescos go together like apple pie and ice cream. :thumbsup: I can see your big shit eating grin from here. Tell me the truth, your probably like a little kid on Christmas Day. Can't wait to play with your new toy. It's all down hill now. The rear should go smooth. Are you going to do the bridge or step downs. I did both. Smooth ride. 1939's are hard. the back seat gets in the way. Let me know if you need some help. I have seen 1939's with the cylinders ran outside between the fender wall and tire with accumulators. Can't wait to see it finished. Thanks for posting pictures.


I kno that feelin well. Tell you the truth i still grin half the times i hear the motors spinnin...now, a 39 on Pescos, mmmmmmh.


----------



## 1229

dogbonekustoms said:


> I kno that feelin well. Tell you the truth i still grin half the times i hear the motors spinnin...now, a 39 on Pescos, mmmmmmh.


i had a guy ask me a couple of weeks ago *"what do Pesco's sound like when they raise the car"

*
my answer was simple.....*"MAGIC"*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup::worship: FUCKING NICE SO CLEAN WAY 2 GO MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93

prewar_gm_access said:


> That's the shit. :yes: Bombs and Pescos go together like apple pie and ice cream. :thumbsup: I can see your big shit eating grin from here. Tell me the truth, your probably like a little kid on Christmas Day. Can't wait to play with your new toy. It's all down hill now. The rear should go smooth. Are you going to do the bridge or step downs. I did both. Smooth ride. 1939's are hard. the back seat gets in the way. Let me know if you need some help. I have seen 1939's with the cylinders ran outside between the fender wall and tire with accumulators. Can't wait to see it finished. Thanks for posting pictures.


right george! since yesterday im like a old guy with viagra! 15 days of work during my vacations in solo but now one of my best dreams comes true!!!!
I have posted some pictures of my work on chevybombs forum.
yes the back seat is a problem because the rear end is under,so i have done a bridge back to the rear end and a small c-notch on the frame(more 2 inchs).
i have done a tunnel and a new floor under the back seat,i keep my closed driveline(i know its not the best way!) with a monoleaf/3" lowering blocs.but the next step will be to make 2 rear trailing arms and a panhard bar. first cruising very soon....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

IM NO MIKE ISHIKI, THIS MY FIRST TIME PLUMBING AIRCRAFT AND INSTALLING...NOTHING EXOTIC KEEPIN IT STREET...POSTING AS PER REQUEST FROM GEORGE...INSTALL FOR MR ROBERT ON HIS WAGON...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

AND NO THE PUMPS AND BATT RACK ARE NOT MOUNTED TO THE FLOOR EVERYTHING FLUSH MOUNTED OFF THE FRAME...TTT FOR GEORGE AND MIKE


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TRUNKWORKS said:


> IM NO MIKE ISHIKI, THIS MY FIRST TIME PLUMBING AIRCRAFT AND INSTALLING...NOTHING EXOTIC KEEPIN IT STREET...POSTING AS PER REQUEST FROM GEORGE...INSTALL FOR MR ROBERT ON HIS WAGON...



Looks clean as hell to me homie, good job!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

serve_n_swerve said:


> Looks clean as hell to me homie, good job!


THANKS FRANK...:thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite

TRUNKWORKS said:


> AND NO THE PUMPS AND BATT RACK ARE NOT MOUNTED TO THE FLOOR EVERYTHING FLUSH MOUNTED OFF THE FRAME...TTT FOR GEORGE AND MIKE


:cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Very impressed for a first Aircraft set up. Your work is always super clean, almost looks unfinished without wires hanging all over. You da man Johnny :worship: How's that for suckin up. Just trying to make a few points so I can get some custom fab work done on my 41 rag :naughty: JK. All joking aside another clean set up. Chalk up another one for TRUNKWORKS :thumbsup:




TRUNKWORKS said:


> IM NO MIKE ISHIKI, THIS MY FIRST TIME PLUMBING AIRCRAFT AND INSTALLING...NOTHING EXOTIC KEEPIN IT STREET...POSTING AS PER REQUEST FROM GEORGE...INSTALL FOR MR ROBERT ON HIS WAGON...





serve_n_swerve said:


> Looks clean as hell to me homie, good job!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

thats more my style. All og and super clean. I like how you used a bulkhead on the hydroaire. Good stuff.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

dogbonekustoms said:


> thats more my style. All og and super clean. I like how you used a bulkhead on the hydroaire. Good stuff.


THANKS BRO...YEA IT LOOKS LIKE A BULKHEAD BUT IT'S NOT IT'S THE HOSE END COMING UP THRU THE FLOOR AND A RUBBER GROMMET...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

FINISHED.......


----------



## serve_n_swerve

TRUNKWORKS said:


> FINISHED.......


Looks like a Ford factory suspension upgrade, looks good! You got video of it in action?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

prewar_gm_access said:


> Very impressed for a first Aircraft set up. Your work is always super clean, almost looks unfinished without wires hanging all over. You da man Johnny :worship: How's that for suckin up. Just trying to make a few points so I can get some custom fab work done on my 41 rag :naughty: JK. All joking aside another clean set up. Chalk up another one for TRUNKWORKS :thumbsup:


MY BAD THOUGHT I RESPONDED...YOU KNOW I GOT YOU GEORGE ANYTHING YOU NEED...LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY AND I'LL BE THERE...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

serve_n_swerve said:


> Looks like a Ford factory suspension upgrade, looks good! You got video of it in action?


THANKS BRO...NO DIDNT TAKE A VIDEO OF IT YET BUT I WILL


----------



## dogbonekustoms

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THANKS BRO...YEA IT LOOKS LIKE A BULKHEAD BUT IT'S NOT IT'S THE HOSE END COMING UP THRU THE FLOOR AND A RUBBER GROMMET...


Yeah, i sorta tought it was after lookin at it on a computer screen. Nice trick anyway


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hay Mike Check out the other Aircraft thread. I know you don't get on there to often but "*THE SOURCE" posted up a set up he put together. He was thanking you for selling him parts for the build. Give me a call when you get you phone # fixed. Later Brother. *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Some old builds from Mike Ishiki AKA "The Dump Man"


----------



## prewar_gm_access

More Pics









**


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Old School Gate Pumps. He did these years ago. Back then Mike was throwing down some bad ass tricks. He has forgotten more moves than I'll ever learn.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

The "Duce" by the nortorious "MR IMPALA"

*


























*


----------



## prewar_gm_access

And who could forget the famous AQUA BOOGIE


----------



## dogbonekustoms

The one that says Carps OG Gates on the back panel is bad ass.
The way the Adels, or Adexes? are plumbed is sick.....hat off.


----------



## baghdady

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup::worship: FUCKING NICE SO CLEAN WAY 2 GO MIKE :thumbsup:


:h5::run::run:


----------



## Mr Impala

Mike call me


----------



## Badass93

my prefered aircraft setup in my eyes!
george i send you a pm...
so i have a question about your 41 on aircraft hydraulics,have you accumulators?or just rear shocks absorbers? 
i need some comfort!


----------



## implala66

George, one of you puppies made it to my front porch yesterday.......


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Ya, Go ahead and send it home 





implala66 said:


> George, one of you puppies made it to my front porch yesterday.......


----------



## prewar_gm_access

I'm running stock shocks. Accumulators work real nice. I have a friend that has a 39 and the cylinders were mounted out side of the wheel well and were ridged mounted to the rear end without any springs. Rough as hell. He put accumulators, that fixed his problem




Badass93 said:


> my prefered aircraft setup in my eyes!
> george i send you a pm...
> so i have a question about your 41 on aircraft hydraulics,have you accumulators?or just rear shocks absorbers?
> i need some comfort!


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Ya, Go ahead and send it home



I'm going to keep it here to see if another one follows..........................


----------



## Badass93

thanks george!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

:fool2:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS FOR THE PICS GEORGE BADD ASS SET UPS IN HERE


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## JustRite

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/348320-4-number-4-90-degree-slow-downs.html


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> I'm going to keep it here to see if another one follows..........................


not bad for $75...........................


----------



## firme64impala

TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala

What's up Mike, just need dumps and I'll be ready to drop off the wife's setup to you. Most likely going to use A-6 tanks instead of those small ones I have.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Those Strat.s are beautiful!!! And they seem in top condition. Are they nos?


----------



## firme64impala

dogbonekustoms said:


> Those Strat.s are beautiful!!! And they seem in top condition. Are they nos?


Thanks, yes they are NOS.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Sweet. Now you need to find some NOS Adel dumps  I love fiding the shit in orig. boxes. 




firme64impala said:


> What's up Mike, just need dumps and I'll be ready to drop off the wife's setup to you. Most likely going to use A-6 tanks instead of those small ones I have.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

You going to give Mama those NOS Zig Zags you got from me. They would go nice with these. I have NOS Coco Nut tanks in the box LMK if you need them



firme64impala said:


> Thanks, yes they are NOS.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

I have the mate. LMK if you want to do a swap for something you need



implala66 said:


> not bad for $75...........................


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> I have the mate. LMK if you want to do a swap for something you need


I'm going to use it on the Jag, just need a 777 pumphead for this motor..................


----------



## firme64impala

prewar_gm_access said:


> You going to give Mama those NOS Zig Zags you got from me. They would go nice with these. I have NOS Coco Nut tanks in the box LMK if you need them


I already gave her the Zig Zags and the NOS Purolater filters I got from you. Her setup is going to be better than mine. LOL


----------



## implala66

firme64impala said:


> I already gave her the Zig Zags and the NOS Purolater filters I got from you. Her setup is going to be better than mine. LOL


is Mike going to biuld the set up with the 4 sidewinders?????


----------



## cheechhydros

Mike this is juan luna from mission texas...i have a shop name cheech hydraulics...call me mike at 1-956-458-8077. Hope we can do buisness again camarada!


----------



## firme64impala

implala66 said:


> is Mike going to biuld the set up with the 4 sidewinders?????


The Sidewinders are for a different setup down the road. The 2 Eemco's are what I'm currently working on with Mike.


----------



## firme64impala

:wave: How you been Mike, see you Saturday.


----------



## implala66

firme64impala said:


> The Sidewinders are for a different setup down the road. The 2 Eemco's are what I'm currently working on with Mike.


any pics of the work in progress?????


----------



## Mr Impala

Mike big frank and my creation noy finished but u get the idea


----------



## abelblack65

Beautifully laid out; amazing!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

very nice Brent


----------



## MR.LAC

Chingon!


----------



## 1229

MR.LAC said:


> Chingon!


x2.


----------



## implala66

George, just remembered you still have the cylinders ??? can trade the motor for a pair, lmk.................. 



implala66 said:


> I'm going to use it on the Jag, just need a 777 pumphead for this motor..................





prewar_gm_access said:


> I have the mate. LMK if you want to do a swap for something you need


----------



## firme64impala

implala66 said:


> any pics of the work in progress?????


No sorry I'm still rounding up parts. Only thing I'm still missing is dumps.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Back to Andy's 



firme64impala said:


> No sorry I'm still rounding up parts. Only thing I'm still missing is dumps.


----------



## prewar_gm_access

No I'm going to use them. There must be something else you need



implala66 said:


> George, just remembered you still have the cylinders ??? can trade the motor for a pair, lmk..................


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Always found those intresting. How do you mount them?


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> No I'm going to use them. There must be something else you need


all I'm missing is a pumphead for the motor to complet set up #2.....................


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr Impala said:


> Mike big frank and my creation noy finished but u get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MIKE  :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

Mr Impala said:


> Mike big frank and my creation noy finished but u get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> HEY BRENT HOW LONG DO THOSE OPTIMAS LAST ? CAN U CHARGE THEM LIKE ANY OTHER BATTERIERS?
> 
> 
> TE]


----------



## implala66

Mike, it was good talking to you today here is a pic of the filters I was telling you, also here is my email [email protected]












Here is what I have that might be able to trade............................



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## implala66

pics of the Jag....................


----------



## implala66

pics of the 66...............


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Those filters are nice. Wouldnt mind a couple myself. Did you find'em already?


----------



## implala66

dogbonekustoms said:


> Those filters are nice. Wouldnt mind a couple myself. Did you find'em already?


I was told about a place that has them, I have contacted them and they have them but I need the p/n to get the correct ones...........


----------



## implala66

Mike here is the pic that I was telling you about, it's a older model, but you can see moreless how would it look.....................


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Thats bad ass. Let me know if you manage to get the filters.


----------



## Impslap

Yo, Mike. It's Isaac in El Paso. Holla at me if you see this.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Hey Mike I hope Christmas was good for you and wishing you a Happy New Years.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TOP


----------



## 41bowtie

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO!!


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MR.LAC;16270611
said:


> thats fucking bad ass looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

MR.LAC said:


>




Mike this set up has to win the 2013 set up of the year ....................


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

ttt


----------



## green reaper

:drama:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BUMP


----------



## implala66

Mike, thanks for the cylinders and the filters...............


----------



## Pescos Inc.

MR.LAC said:


>



SETUP CAME OUT BADDASS DANNY, HOPE TO SEE IT IN PERSON SOON, BE SAFE OVER THERE


----------



## JustRite

uffin:


----------



## baghdady

Wanted to post it in here for Mike now that it is almost done.


----------



## baghdady

Thanks guys, car is almost ready :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JUST FUCKING BEAUTIFUL SO CLEAN LOOKING REAL GOOD:fool2::run::bowrofl:


----------



## baghdady

Thanks I can't wait to see yours too


----------



## implala66

Mike, can I make my set up look like this??? :thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## KING OF PEARL

Mike I found another NOS Sidewinders, Hit me up. Goin Cheap. Thanks


----------



## TURTLE 62

can some one inbox me mikes new number ... Thanks


----------



## TURTLE 62

Mr Impala said:


> Mike big frank and my creation noy finished but u get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass set up and Mural


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## implala66




----------



## TURTLE 62

can some one inbox me mikes new number ... Thanks


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE




----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Hydros

Don't we all ... If you trust one, you can trust them all. It's a family thing, right Melvin ...


----------



## 1229

Hydros said:


> Don't we all ... If you trust one, you can trust them all. It's a family thing, right George ...


:loco:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

TURTLE 62 said:


> can some one inbox me mikes new number ... Thanks


I x2


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Check your PM



TURTLE 62 said:


> can some one inbox me mikes new number ... Thanks





SPIDER1959VERT said:


> I x2


----------



## beastofburden68

Mike..Call me. This is Clarence...Lost your number..


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

6DEUCE6 said:


> Thanks Mike!
> View attachment 670590
> View attachment 670591
> View attachment 670592
> View attachment 670593
> View attachment 670594
> View attachment 670595



Bad azz homie!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

6DEUCE6 said:


> Thanks Mike!
> View attachment 670590
> View attachment 670591
> View attachment 670592
> View attachment 670593
> View attachment 670594
> View attachment 670595


Just Beautiful..


----------



## 6DEUCE6

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Bad azz homie!!!


Thank you!


----------



## 6DEUCE6

TKeeby79 said:


> Just Beautiful..


Thanks! He did a great job! Still can't believe it's in my trunk! hahaha


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Brent's Deuce.


----------



## caprice on dz

baghdady said:


> Wanted to post it in here for Mike now that it is almost done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 629093


Looks badass Danny, cant wait to see it in person, she gonna be at the picnic next month?


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Mike can make your set up look better than that. I'm not knocking this one but anyone that know Mike Ishiki, knows he is always trying to out do the last one he did. Anyone looking for parts to build a show winning set up let me know. I have a few more big and little fan motors. Keep an eye out for Mikes next build. He is working on a few. One of them being 4 little fan motors fully engraved it's going to be an other BAD ASS Ishiki creation. Can't wait. Wish the owner would get his parts together so Mike can work his magic. 




implala66 said:


> Mike, can I make my set up look like this??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike can make your set up look better than that. I'm not knocking this one but anyone that know Mike Ishiki, knows he is always trying to out do the last one he did. Anyone looking for parts to build a show winning set up let me know. I have a few more big and little fan motors. Keep an eye out for Mikes next build. He is working on a few. One of them being 4 little fan motors fully engraved it's going to be an other BAD ASS Ishiki creation. Can't wait. Wish the owner would get his parts together so Mike can work his magic.


:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike can make your set up look better than that. I'm not knocking this one but anyone that know Mike Ishiki, knows he is always trying to out do the last one he did. Anyone looking for parts to build a show winning set up let me know. I have a few more big and little fan motors. Keep an eye out for Mikes next build. He is working on a few. One of them being 4 little fan motors fully engraved it's going to be an other BAD ASS Ishiki creation. Can't wait. Wish the owner would get his parts together so Mike can work his magic.


 be on the lookout for another set up that he is working on, more fan motors ..........................


----------



## MR.LAC

prewar_gm_access said:


> Mike can make your set up look better than that. I'm not knocking this one but anyone that know Mike Ishiki, knows he is always trying to out do the last one he did. Anyone looking for parts to build a show winning set up let me know. I have a few more big and little fan motors. Keep an eye out for Mikes next build. He is working on a few. One of them being 4 little fan motors fully engraved it's going to be an other BAD ASS Ishiki creation. Can't wait. Wish the owner would get his parts together so Mike can work his magic.


X3


----------



## Emanuel2364

whats happening mike ,its rick from pennsylvania.i need to talk to you give me a call i lost your number , i want to order some parts.


----------



## baghdady

:h5:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## baghdady

Mike, Bending corners with the Pescos hno:


----------



## firme64impala

Want to give a big shout out to Mike and company for having my setup ready for the Vegas Show. Thanks!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66




----------



## jspekdc2

Very clean set ups. TTT for mike..


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

man this shit is inspiring!
reminds me of the movie BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## implala66




----------



## HustlerSpank

To the top


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## implala66




----------



## MR.LAC

implala66 said:


>


Mikes old caprice back in early 2000..


----------



## MR.LAC

Another bad ass wammy set up built by the homie Mike Ishiki.


----------



## abelblack65

Badass, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Badass93

Mr Impala said:


> i think mike did this many moons ago


anyone has pictures of the car where is this setup?


----------



## 1229

Badass93 said:


> anyone has pictures of the car where is this setup?


i think there was only 2 pics ever taken and i dont think the setup ever got installed.


----------



## Badass93

oh what a shame!


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## prewar_gm_access

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!! Sup Mike. Hope your having a good one. Goin to be a good year


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wave:


----------



## chosen one

MR.LAC said:


> Another bad ass wammy set up built by the homie Mike Ishiki.


Bad ass set up


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

Can somebody inbox me Mikes number he changed it and I never got the new one thanks


----------



## implala66

TATTOO-76 said:


> i think there was only 2 pics ever taken and i dont think the setup ever got installed.


TTT


----------



## prewar_gm_access

What up Mike You need to post up some pics of you latest and greatest. I'll give you a call later. Still want that pump head. Later


----------



## implala66

prewar_gm_access said:


> What up Mike You need to post up some pics of you latest and greatest. I'll give you a call later. Still want that pump head. Later


I got a few pics of his latest and greatest......


----------



## 41bowtie

implala66 said:


> I got a few pics of his latest and greatest......


Pics or didn't happen


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> Pics or didn't happen


Can't post them, upon Mikes request


----------



## imgntnschgo

implala66 said:


> Can't post them, upon Mikes request


CURIOUS...


----------



## baghdady

I want to see


----------



## implala66

baghdady said:


> I want to see


Be patient young grasshopper, good things await for those who have patience, just remember how long it took us to see your set up


----------



## del barrio

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

prewar_gm_access said:


> What up Mike You need to post up some pics of you latest and greatest. I'll give you a call later. Still want that pump head. Later


:wave:


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## MIRACLE

Amazing work :thumbsup:



implala66 said:


> TTT


----------



## Vegasdog

Any contact info to get ahold of mike for some work.


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## firme64impala

:wave: What up Mike!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice setups in here


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1440385


Fuckin clean! Bad ass setup Mike!


----------



## 41bowtie

Some elephant legs from the homie Mike.


----------



## implala66

41bowtie said:


> Some elephant legs from the homie Mike.


Nice


----------



## implala66

TTT


----------



## implala66

baghdady said:


>


TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:420:uffin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access




----------



## prewar_gm_access

Hey Mike had a good time hanging out with you and Ted. Coming back in on the 23rd in 2 weeks. I'll bring the 2 motors and slow downs.


----------



## DIPPINIT

AHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Badass93

nice parts !


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Badass93 said:


> nice parts !


How you been? Your 39 turned out real nice. Are you working on anything new? Someone from Wells in the UK seen your ride at a show and got a hold of me for a 4 pump set up. I think he is going to brake it up for 2 cars. Love how your 39 turned out :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Pumps and dumps are sold. Thanks for any and all interest.


----------



## Badass93

prewar_gm_access said:


> How you been? Your 39 turned out real nice. Are you working on anything new? Someone from Wells in the UK seen your ride at a show and got a hold of me for a 4 pump set up. I think he is going to brake it up for 2 cars. Love how your 39 turned out :thumbsup:


im fine,im working on the new start of the 235 engine ,next step: the car will go to a body shop for the paint.
impossible to see my car at a show because the 39 is not finished!
have you a facebook page bro?
vincent.


----------



## Kiloz

Bump for the OG


----------



## Kiloz El Unico

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1440385


This is my favorite setup


----------

